# Post your favorite shot from your most recent roll



## SoulfulRecover

Seems like no one really posts their film images on the board so I thought it would be nice to have an ongoing thread for us to post a photo or two from our most recent shoots.

Film, Instant, Polaroid, Prints. . . what have you.

Feel free to list the camera, lens, settings, film used.

Lets see them!


----------



## gsgary

Fuji GW690, Ektar 100 handheld, St Mary's church Holy Island


----------



## Vtec44

Nikon F100, 50mm f1.4, Kodak Portra 400 rated at 200, scanned by The Find Lab.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Calumet Cambo 4x5
Ilford Delta 100


----------



## webestang64

Pentax ME 50mm, Delta 400, D-76, Vivitar E34(33) 50mm Rodenstock, Ilford Pearl RC, Epson V700.


----------



## JonA_CT

My daughter at the Alabama Welcome Center...I think this was at 35mm on 35mm Portra 400.


----------



## r.reeder

This one is from a 1958 Petri Automate that I picked up in St. Louis, Mo.  I used Ilford FP4+, 1/50, f/1.9, taken 9.Aug.2016.  My grand-daughter was conked out on the couch.


----------



## smithdan

Pentax K1000  Tokina 70-210 @ approx. 150mm  Delta 100

Ketchican harbour, on a  late foggy evening last July


----------



## gsgary

Fuji GW690, Ilford Panf, Our club hired a studio for the night and because i'm the only one with studio lighting i was in charge of lighting and meter readings,  I was the only one shooting film


----------



## webestang64

Fine shooting Gary. The female shot is super nice as it's tricky to shoot a white dress against a white backdrop.


----------



## Orrin

Taken last spring after a late spring snowfall.....Olympus Stylus Zoom 80 Wide


----------



## minicoop1985

Been a while since I've shot film. I'll be getting back into it here in a couple weeks. This is the most recent film shot I have, though it's not the most recent shot I've taken on a film camera. The last film roll went through my Nicca IIIa, which had holes in the shutter, so the negs looked like swiss cheese. Anyway, this shot is from last winter. Mamiya 645AFD, 150mm 3.5, Ektar 100.




---_0024 by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

...'fessing up, most recent roll favorites were posted on collector's corner a while back.  Here's another from the FX 7 test drive that cleaned up ok.

Yashica FX7   DSB 50mm  1.9   Ilford FP4


----------



## gsgary

webestang64 said:


> Fine shooting Gary. The female shot is super nice as it's tricky to shoot a white dress against a white backdrop.


Cheers


----------



## gsgary

From this years summer holiday but developed yesterday, M4P 35mm color scopar, Orwo Un54 developed in Rodinal

old boats put to new use


----------



## SoulfulRecover

I was suppose to have a shoot last week but the girl had to cancel. We were going to try using my 8.25" JMI Barrel lens with my strobes.

My wife sat in for me and we got two photos. Unfortunately she looks surprised in both of them and would kill me if I posted them. We set up the shot, turned out all the lights, counted to 3 and triggered the strobe by hand. It worked great

After we switched to my lens in shutter and tried out the wireless flash trigger with it. That worked great too. Not my best photo but I am happy that it worked like it should


----------



## spiralout462

Porta. 35mm


----------



## gsgary

SoulfulRecover said:


> I was suppose to have a shoot last week but the girl had to cancel. We were going to try using my 8.25" JMI Barrel lens with my strobes.
> 
> My wife sat in for me and we got two photos. Unfortunately she looks surprised in both of them and would kill me if I posted them. We set up the shot, turned out all the lights, counted to 3 and triggered the strobe by hand. It worked great
> 
> After we switched to my lens in shutter and tried out the wireless flash trigger with it. That worked great too. Not my best photo but I am happy that it worked like it should


Your a lucky chap


----------



## SoulfulRecover

gsgary said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suppose to have a shoot last week but the girl had to cancel. We were going to try using my 8.25" JMI Barrel lens with my strobes.
> 
> My wife sat in for me and we got two photos. Unfortunately she looks surprised in both of them and would kill me if I posted them. We set up the shot, turned out all the lights, counted to 3 and triggered the strobe by hand. It worked great
> 
> After we switched to my lens in shutter and tried out the wireless flash trigger with it. That worked great too. Not my best photo but I am happy that it worked like it should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a lucky chap
Click to expand...


Thank you sir!


----------



## gsgary

Testing some 10 years out of date Kodak Gold 200 that was given to me 

Looks good


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Always wanted a split window VW


----------



## Penny220

SoulfulRecover said:


> I was suppose to have a shoot last week but the girl had to cancel. We were going to try using my 8.25" JMI Barrel lens with my strobes.
> 
> My wife sat in for me and we got two photos. Unfortunately she looks surprised in both of them and would kill me if I posted them. We set up the shot, turned out all the lights, counted to 3 and triggered the strobe by hand. It worked great
> 
> After we switched to my lens in shutter and tried out the wireless flash trigger with it. That worked great too. Not my best photo but I am happy that it worked like it should


----------



## Penny220

That takes me back to a day where I took fellow photographers out to a shoot one of my play grounds.  None brought models and were under the false impression I was their model.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Penny220 said:


> That takes me back to a day where I took fellow photographers out to a shoot one of my play grounds.  None brought models and were under the false impression I was their model.



 What did you end up doing?


----------



## limr

Not my most recent roll, but from a fairly recent joint into Queens over the summer. I just finally got around to playing with some of the shots that survived my failure to push development 




Dinner break by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Balls2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Queens Theatre2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Hong Kong Eggs2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## spiralout462

Got a roll back today.  Porta 160.


----------



## limr

spiralout462 said:


> Got a roll back today.  Porta 160.
> 
> View attachment 129756



Mmmm, Portra....


----------



## gsgary

Taken at an open garden event, Kodak Gold 10 years out of date, Leica M4P + 35mm Color Skopar
















Time for a cup of tea and cake


----------



## spiralout462

Developed and scanned today.
APX100


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon T70, 10 year old expired Fuji Superia 400. Sorry for being such a noob but I did the best I could from you tube. I messed up in the blix stage? I am not sure but on the other awful photos on the roll, I trust a little gaffers tape and distilled water will help. I think color is easier to process than B & W, I am probably wrong but I found it easier other than getting the feeling of cancer setting into my tissue.


----------



## sabbath999

Olympus IS-1 ZLR, Ilford FP4 film, developed in Ilfosol3, Pakon Plus 135 scanner.


----------



## jcdeboever

Well you all know now... how my in-law family views me taking pictures.... I love this image because it's my daughter in law but I know it has issues. Canon T70, 135mm, 1999 Kodak Gold 400 shot in golden light. I had no idea other than to follow directions on developing this, my first color roll developing. I cropped a smidge in GIMP but didn't do anything else. This was my best pick from my first roll at processing color film. I think color is easier for what it's worth.


----------



## jcdeboever

Been a developing fool this week. Nikon N75 / 50mm 1.8D AF, 15 year old Kodak 400 B&W, R76, rapid fixer, photo flow, distilled water rinse. Think the experiment with expired film is kind of over, kind of a pain. Had to clean this one up in GIMP, lots of issues.


----------



## jcdeboever

From my fantastic little ($2.00 thrift store) Rollei Prego 140 point and shoot zoom. Every time I develop pics from this thing, I am astonished how nice this little gems renders. Fuji Superia Xtra 400. No edit, just scaled down.


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> From my fantastic little ($2.00 thrift store) Rollei Prego 140 point and shoot zoom. Every time I develop pics from this thing, I am astonished how nice this little gems renders. Fuji Superia Xtra 400. No edit, just scaled down.
> 
> View attachment 131853




Don't just love it when a $2 camera takes better photos than those I-Phone's........


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F photomic with Nikkor 35-70mm f/3.5. Fuji Superia X-tra 400. No edit, just scaled down for internet


----------



## jcdeboever

Blacksmith at tractor show. Pentax K1000, 50mm 1:2, T-Max100. Unfortunately, this was the only image (first on roll) that came out decent in this roll, have no idea why this roll was horribly soft and over exposed, strange. Usually everything is sharp but I also have only used the 50mm 1.7. Oh well, I guess it happens. No edit except for scale down.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon T70 with FD28mm 2.8 (not impressed), 2010 Ektar 100, Tetenal C-41. I like the color but the film was real hard to work with, being old and curly. I finally got the milkyness out with several rinses of distilled water. I bought a new roll to use in another camera to see if it is better. It probably would be an ideal landscape film but I may be wrong. I didn't care for the skin tones on my grandkids, they looked like they were running a fever... I thought it would be cool to work with expired film.... uuuum, not cool, over it already. This shot is basically in my back yard, hole #7.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

The local lab moved to a new location so its been a couple weeks since I dropped off this film but I finally got my negatives back. Looks like the new to me Nikon F100 works


----------



## jcdeboever

Lassie in Hardware store window. She is 7 years old and sits there all day watching the people walk by. In  downtown Ann Arbor, MI around U of M campus. Rollei Prego 140 Ektar 100. Love the rich color of Ektar. Uni Color Kit bought at Norman Camera. Canon CanoScan 8800F. Tiny crop to remove scanner edge. No edit really needed IMO.


----------



## jcdeboever

I think these images really shows off Kodak Ektar 100 film. I prefer it over Fujifilm Superia Xtra 400. Next roll of color, checking out Agfa Vista 200.  Rollei Prego 140. Unicolor Kit. Canon CanoScan 8800F. No edit other than tiny crop to remove the scan edge.


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## webestang64

She is adorable.......


----------



## jcdeboever

Lassie in storefront window. B & W, T-Max 100, Nikon FM, 35-70mm f/3.5 w/yellow filter.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

webestang64 said:


> She is adorable.......



She is


----------



## terri

jcdeboever said:


> Lassie in storefront window. B & W, T-Max 100, Nikon FM, 35-70mm f/3.5 w/yellow filter.
> 
> View attachment 133337


Beautiful!


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lassie in storefront window. B & W, T-Max 100, Nikon FM, 35-70mm f/3.5 w/yellow filter.
> 
> View attachment 133337
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## jcdeboever

Student art, U of M, Gallery window. According to my journal, I held lightly on rewind knob to create tension, to see what would happen, besides breaking film. I see it scratched the emulsion (strait line)? I did this on a few shots, and this was the only thing noticeable as a result, not sure if it was it...


----------



## smithdan

Finally mixed up the Unicolor kit today and developed half of the pile of rolls I shot over the summer.  Not too bad results for first try with colour processing and fun to do new stuff, but if I shoot more colour in future I will send it out.

..couple from a roll of Ektar 100 in a 500C


----------



## smithdan

...and the adventure continues with cross processed Fujichrome of unknown vintage (at least 10+ years expired) in the C41 Unicolor kit.   Camera was an Ensign Selfix 16-20 being told what to do by a Minolta spotmeter.


----------



## jcdeboever

HP5+, Nikon FM, 35-70mm f/3.5. Cool hotel. I went inside to get some pics of the interior and they kicked me out promptly.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Student art, U of M, Gallery window. According to my journal, I held lightly on rewind knob to create tension, to see what would happen, besides breaking film. I see it scratched the emulsion (strait line)? I did this on a few shots, and this was the only thing noticeable as a result, not sure if it was it...
> 
> View attachment 133376


Stop doing that.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> HP5+, Nikon FM, 35-70mm f/3.5. Cool hotel. I went inside to get some pics of the interior and they kicked me out promptly.
> 
> View attachment 133543


Wonderfully exposed.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Student art, U of M, Gallery window. According to my journal, I held lightly on rewind knob to create tension, to see what would happen, besides breaking film. I see it scratched the emulsion (strait line)? I did this on a few shots, and this was the only thing noticeable as a result, not sure if it was it...
> 
> View attachment 133376
> 
> 
> 
> Stop doing that.
Click to expand...

Lol...Yes sir


----------



## limr

FINALLY!!!

Working on the backlog and getting some more film scanned. Here's one from a roll of Portra 400 in the Holga in France this past summer. I've got some more that I'll post in another thread tomorrow when I'm not about to fall asleep.




rBike rack by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## terri

ahhh...Holga deliciousness....always makes you feel you are looking at life through a memory.    Or a dream.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> ahhh...Holga deliciousness....always makes you feel you are looking at life through a memory.    Or a dream.



Yup! Once I figured out what sorts of shots lent themselves to that dreamy Holga look, it's been a really fun camera to play with


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

View attachment 133671


----------



## webestang64

Boy you guys are posting good stuff.......I need to get off my butt and take some photos.......LOL


----------



## jcdeboever

Short roll, experimenting ISO dial meter vs film speed, no filter, standard dev. HP5+ 400 shot at 200, no pull yet.  Following instruction from @Derrel and @compur and @480sparky and @Gary A.  . What I learned in the short roll; the 400 film is just better in good light, need to develop a SOP for my shooting style, experimentation (here). You guys are great, I truly appreciate the help, you could easily ignore this noob but you don't. I was so focused on exposure, I failed on sharpness.


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ektar Rollei Prego 140


----------



## Gary A.

Isolette?


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Isolette?



No sir, not square right? Nikon FM / 50-135mm  f/3.5 ais, T-max 100. 55mm f/5.6, 125s, ISO 100, hand held. Slight crop to get rid of scan frame mark.


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, not square right? Nikon FM / 50-135mm  f/3.5 ais, T-max 100. 55mm f/5.6, 125s, ISO 100, hand held. Slight crop to get rid of scan frame mark.
Click to expand...


Well, to be fair, you _could_ have cropped it from a square 

I'll be scanning some film tonight - woot!   And developing/scanning some more this weekend.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, not square right? Nikon FM / 50-135mm  f/3.5 ais, T-max 100. 55mm f/5.6, 125s, ISO 100, hand held. Slight crop to get rid of scan frame mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, you _could_ have cropped it from a square
> 
> I'll be scanning some film tonight - woot!   And developing/scanning some more this weekend.
Click to expand...




Gary A. said:


> Isolette?



Here is a very recent one. Ektar 100, 120. Used my laser and a my cell phone flash light, lady that worked there held it for me. Part of my Hedgcoe finding color project. Came out way different than I expected, I didn't think it would expose as it was pretty dark in there but it came out. What do you think @Gary A. ? I was inspired by @limr's holga color shots, her image's are very inspiring to me, I visit her flickr images quite often.


----------



## JonA_CT

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, not square right? Nikon FM / 50-135mm  f/3.5 ais, T-max 100. 55mm f/5.6, 125s, ISO 100, hand held. Slight crop to get rid of scan frame mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, you _could_ have cropped it from a square
> 
> I'll be scanning some film tonight - woot!   And developing/scanning some more this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolette?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent one. Ektar 100, 120. Used my laser and a my cell phone flash light, lady that worked there held it for me. Part of my Hedgcoe finding color project. Came out way different than I expected, I didn't think it would expose as it was pretty dark in there but it came out. What do you think @Gary A. ? I was inspired by @limr's holga color shots, her image's are very inspiring to me, I visit her flickr images quite often.
> 
> View attachment 134002
Click to expand...


Beautiful color. It looks like to dancers twirling in midair.


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, not square right? Nikon FM / 50-135mm  f/3.5 ais, T-max 100. 55mm f/5.6, 125s, ISO 100, hand held. Slight crop to get rid of scan frame mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, you _could_ have cropped it from a square
> 
> I'll be scanning some film tonight - woot!   And developing/scanning some more this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolette?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent one. Ektar 100, 120. Used my laser and a my cell phone flash light, lady that worked there held it for me. Part of my Hedgcoe finding color project. Came out way different than I expected, I didn't think it would expose as it was pretty dark in there but it came out. What do you think @Gary A. ? I was inspired by @limr's holga color shots, her image's are very inspiring to me, I visit her flickr images quite often.
> 
> View attachment 134002
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beautiful color. It looks like to dancers twirling in midair.
Click to expand...

That's what I seen as well. Thanks!


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ektar 100


----------



## webestang64

Very nice!!!!! 




jcdeboever said:


> Kodak Ektar 100
> View attachment 134046


----------



## jcdeboever

I was in between building around U of M campus. Big guy took the short cut as well. Prego 140, Ektar 100, Universal color kit.


----------



## jcdeboever

Strangers in the dark....

Short roll. Nikon FM, T-Max 100, no yellow filter, compare to light meter. Confirmed, still underexposed with light meter at dead center. Next short roll, set ISO at 75, change short roll and add ISO 50. Hand held meter confirms on digital at reasonable amount with same lens.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, not square right? Nikon FM / 50-135mm  f/3.5 ais, T-max 100. 55mm f/5.6, 125s, ISO 100, hand held. Slight crop to get rid of scan frame mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, you _could_ have cropped it from a square
> 
> I'll be scanning some film tonight - woot!   And developing/scanning some more this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolette?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent one. Ektar 100, 120. Used my laser and a my cell phone flash light, lady that worked there held it for me. Part of my Hedgcoe finding color project. Came out way different than I expected, I didn't think it would expose as it was pretty dark in there but it came out. What do you think @Gary A. ? I was inspired by @limr's holga color shots, her image's are very inspiring to me, I visit her flickr images quite often.
> 
> View attachment 134002
Click to expand...

I really like this.  What I don't like is that it came out different than expected. I have found that careful spot metering on the principal subject, often adds a stop or two in low light.  The blooms remind me of Whirling Dervishes.  Fuchsias are very interesting plants.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> I was in between building around U of M campus. Big guy took the short cut as well. Prego 140, Ektar 100, Universal color kit.
> 
> View attachment 134179


Feels all washed out to me ... needs more post manipulation(s).


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Strangers in the dark....
> 
> Short roll. Nikon FM, T-Max 100, no yellow filter, compare to light meter. Confirmed, still underexposed with light meter at dead center. Next short roll, set ISO at 75, change short roll and add ISO 50. Hand held meter confirms on digital at reasonable amount with same lens.
> 
> View attachment 134203


Some very slight burning in on that right column and this image is nailed.  Concrete can be terribly imposing and generates a sense of strength.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in between building around U of M campus. Big guy took the short cut as well. Prego 140, Ektar 100, Universal color kit.
> 
> View attachment 134179
> 
> 
> 
> Feels all washed out to me ... needs more post manipulation(s).
Click to expand...

I may have posted the wrong one..


----------



## jcdeboever

Well, I finally developed a roll (of 2) of the porta 400 and 160 I shot with my mentor that moved to Arizona. Camera Canon T70

I held off developing it because he was going to walk me through it. Great guy but I thought he lost patience with me. Come to find out he is really messed up from many years of Marine battle and bad medication. I was taken back by his last visit. Man, he was really MF'ing me on this shoot so I thought these pics would be horrible but not bad as I thought. He has that Marine way of getting you to do it his way. I love the guy and talk to him daily, he is a great guy but is not getting the best care on his medications, IMO. My brother (ex- dav officer) hooked him up with the best. This week he was way better and said my brother was a gift from God. Every shot I took with him was Honorable. This one is my favorite.

@astroNikon style and instruction has really helped me better. Steve makes me think and slow down. He knows I tend to be pre-mature exposure actuater.


----------



## droaingsong

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, not square right? Nikon FM / 50-135mm  f/3.5 ais, T-max 100. 55mm f/5.6, 125s, ISO 100, hand held. Slight crop to get rid of scan frame mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, you _could_ have cropped it from a square
> 
> I'll be scanning some film tonight - woot!   And developing/scanning some more this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolette?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent one. Ektar 100, 120. Used my laser and a my cell phone flash light, lady that worked there held it for me. Part of my Hedgcoe finding color project. Came out way different than I expected, I didn't think it would expose as it was pretty dark in there but it came out. What do you think @Gary A. ? I was inspired by @limr's holga color shots, her image's are very inspiring to me, I visit her flickr images quite often.
> 
> View attachment 134002
Click to expand...

This one is my favorite so far. Beautiful showcase of those colors in the dark.


----------



## gsgary

Fuji GW690III loaded with Foma 400


----------



## gsgary

One i liked from a few months ago, 4 Shires Bloodhounds, my wife on white horse in the distance
Leica M4P + 35mm Color Scopar


----------



## gsgary

Inside a dark pub in Mousehole Cornwall UK, Leica M4P + 35mm Color Scopar
Kodak Double X 2 hour stand developed in Rodinal


----------



## limr

From a roll of expired Kodak Gold 200, developed as B&W in Caffenol. It was just a test roll I shot for @lkk99 so I wasn't going for anything specific, but I thought a few of them came out interestingly enough.

Probably should have scanned at a higher res for - there are some ugly artifacts in the deep shadows in places - but as I said, it was just a test roll. I still think it wasn't too bad considering it was color film and I have no idea how old it was.

(Shot at half box speed, just added a tiny bit of contrast.)




Winter afternoon by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Silk by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Reading by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## SoulfulRecover

You know, I bought everything to do Caffenol developing probably 2 years ago and still have not done it


----------



## limr

SoulfulRecover said:


> You know, I bought everything to do Caffenol developing probably 2 years ago and still have not done it



C'mon, man, you know you wanna. All the cool kids are doin' it.


----------



## lkk99

limr said:


> From a roll of expired Kodak Gold 200, developed as B&W in Caffenol. It was just a test roll I shot for @lkk99 so I wasn't going for anything specific, but I thought a few of them came out interestingly enough.
> 
> Probably should have scanned at a higher res for - there are some ugly artifacts in the deep shadows in places - but as I said, it was just a test roll. I still think it wasn't too bad considering it was color film and I have no idea how old it was.
> 
> (Shot at half box speed, just added a tiny bit of contrast.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter afternoon by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Somehow only saw this notification now  But Wow these look great, I really love the vintage, wintery vibes these photos have, especially the last one


----------



## smithdan

Like the shading the caffenol gave to these, better than xprocess in D76.  Gotta try that stuff.

meanwhile..

..unknown age expired (15+ yr) fujicolor,  processed in half dead unicolor kit.  Camera was Minolta HiMatic G2 placed at ground level.

Buffalo Beans


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


>



Love these, very dreamy


----------



## webestang64

Pentax MX, 50mm, Delta 400, D-76, 8x10 Ilford Glossy RC (cold light head), Epson V700.


----------



## limr

webestang64 said:


> Pentax MX, 50mm, Delta 400, D-76, 8x10 Ilford Glossy RC (cold light head), Epson V700.



That poor car!

Here a few from a roll of Agfa Vista 200, shot and developed last year, but just rescanned a couple of weeks ago and edited a few days ago:




rLaundry Day by limrodrigues, on Flickr


The port of Nice:




rThe port of Nice by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

SoulfulRecover said:


>




Interesting focus choice on these,  really like the third one


----------



## smithdan

Pentax IQ Zoom 120,  Fuji Superia 200,  Unicolor kit (that could have been a bit warmer)

Maddy


----------



## SoulfulRecover

smithdan said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting focus choice on these,  really like the third one
Click to expand...


Thanks! love being able to use "tilt" for focus


----------



## Kevosinn

My niece had her 6th birthday party last weekend.  It was space themed and they were about to launch off a 2 liter bottle rocket.  shot on Tri-x at box speed with my Leica m3 and foldable summicron 50 f2


----------



## denada

^stand out photo. not just because it's the most recent and i want to be participatory -- sincere. the cool of youth.

had my first real (first was vacation photos for personal use) roll of provia 100f developed recently. shot with an olympus xa. every few were over exposed, but great color when the light's right. lady in a sweet sweatshirt that i passed on a walk ...


----------



## jcdeboever

denada said:


> ^stand out photo. not just because it's the most recent and i want to be participatory -- sincere. the cool of youth.
> 
> had my first real (first was vacation photos for personal use) roll of provia 100f developed recently. shot with an olympus xa. every few were over exposed, but great color when the light's right. lady in a sweet sweatshirt that i passed on a walk ...



She looks like the type of grandma that would bake you cookies. Glad to see you back, miss your stuff.


----------



## denada

^thanks! life got too busy for photoshop for a moment there, but i'm back at it. nice to see a familiar handles.


----------



## andrewdoeshair

I'm pretty new to photography in general and very new to using film. This was my favorite shot from my last roll. I was at Disneyland alone and I found this very quiet corner, where I just sat and hung out for hours. I've since gone back there a few times to edit photos or write stuff for my blog. This spot is basically my office now. This was about 3 seconds with ISO 800 Fuji film. I couldn't see where the aperture was set, it was too dark to read the ring. Taken with a Pentax ME Super that I got for $20 on eBay.


----------



## gsgary

SoulfulRecover said:


> Always wanted a split window VW


This is a special one that was called the Alpine rare and expensive


----------



## webestang64

webestang64 said:


> Pentax MX, 50mm, Delta 400, D-76, 8x10 Ilford Glossy RC (cold light head), Epson V700.




From same roll and process.....


----------



## smithdan

..just maybe this Summer, get a corner of the garage dark enough to unpack the darkroom gear, meanwhile..

Pentax IQ 120  expired Superia 200   unicolor kit   Elements 9 and silver Efex


----------



## andrewdoeshair

Here's two shots from my last two rolls. If I'm taking a camera out for a casual day it's usually my Pentax ME Super, but if I'm working or if I'm on a vacation I bring my 5Diii, but also always a Canon Rebel G because I can use my good glass on it. These were both shot near Tahoe with that rebel G and a 16-35mm F2.8L ii on Fuji 800 film. The picture of my wife actually might have been my Sigma 50mm Art lens, I don't remember now. But when I shot her out in the snow all day I used an orange gel, crammed under my Fong diffuser, hoping that it would make the snow and trees look extra cold in comparison to her. I don't know what I'm doing, but I think it kind of worked. I'm happy enough with it. On my digital shots it was easy to white balance them so that she didn't look orange and everything else looked like it was colder than real life. 

The church was in Virginia City, we took an Uber over there for an afternoon and got stuck because Uber doesn't go out that way to pick people up...


----------



## Kevosinn

Few shots from the last roll.  Leica m3 with an old summicron 50mm F2. Tri-x 400 at box speed


----------



## VoyagerXyX

Minolta X-570, Portra 160, Rokkor-X 50mm 1.7

I love this shot of my camera girl I took when we were filming Active Capture Episode 6.
I think it really speaks to why people love to shoot Portra.
I framed this one. I could look at it all day.


----------



## Derrel

Who is the long-haired dude in the far,far,far lower right corner?

I see why you like this photo of her. It does have a certain appeal to it. It's subtle though, not screaming.


----------



## VoyagerXyX

Derrel said:


> Who is the long-haired dude in the far,far,far lower right corner?
> 
> I see why you like this photo of her. It does have a certain appeal to it. It's subtle though, not screaming.



I actually have never seen him hiding out there before. That sucks. Ugh. For the print I ended up cropping down just a touch and I think I've just never seen him there before.
Don't you hate that? Damn. I guess I just thought his head was a rock. Very subtle, that's why I loved it.

EDIT: Upon closer inspection I'm still semi-under the impression that may be a man shaped rock! I really can't tell!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

That's a tough one! at first glance up close, I though a man, but after looking at it for a minute, I'm leaning towards a rock haha


----------



## jcdeboever

It is a tiny man


----------



## Derrel

One of my faves from the days of Kodacolor Gold 200, which is what this scan was made from, then converted to B&W. From my rather pedestrian Minolta ScanDual SCSI connect scanner. Not one of my most-recent rolls shot, but from my most-recently scanned film.




Pretty 90's Girl_by Derrel. Spring, 1990, Salem, Oregon.


----------



## gsgary

The farmer told me if you feed them 1 cat a week they grow quicker 
Leica M4-2, HP5 developed in Rodinal


----------



## denada

ilford delta 400 through an olympus xa. almost a year between shooting and (lab) developing the roll. scanned on v600.


----------



## gsgary

Let me out, Leica M4-2, HP5 developed in Rodinal


----------



## gsgary

Harry Potters castle, Alnwick Castle


----------



## andrewdoeshair

Most of my pictures that aren't of haircuts are of my wife or Disneyland. This one was of my wife at disneyland. I'm still very new to film and I don't know if the misaligned scan was the result of my camera (Pentax ME Super) not advancing the film consistently or the lab who processed it being lazy on the scanner. In any case, when I show people they see that error and go "oh wow, that's not a digital photo..."


----------



## denada

nice shot. looks like the lab scanner messing up using an auto-detect mode.


----------



## limr

Yup, a lazy scanner. You can see the space between the frames, which shows that the film was advancing just fine. Sometimes when shots have very bright or very dark spots, the scanner misreads the boundary of the frame. This can be adjusted before the scan...IF you're paying attention, of course, and it seems the lab tech who scanned these was NOT paying attention.

You can always crop it down.


----------



## Kevosinn

First time with color.  Portra 400 at box speed shot on Leica m3 with summicron F2.  I learned I need to really lean on the side of over exposure with these shots.    These were processed by my local lab and scanned by me.
Edit- The resolution on these looks bad.  I think I may have exported wrong.  Going to try to fix and upload again


----------



## gsgary

Here's some 20 years out of date Ektachrome taken with me Leica M4P


----------



## denada

love the branches. trees look good on expired film.


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645nii, pentax 67 105 f2.4 at f2.4, Portra 400,  over exposed 1 stop.


----------



## gsgary

Vtec44 said:


> Pentax 645nii, pentax 67 105 f2.4 at f2.4, Portra 400,  over exposed 1 stop.
> 
> View attachment 137378


Very nice

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Damn that is nice.  Why are the shoulders sharp but the hand are soft ... filter ... camera angle?


----------



## Vtec44

Gary A. said:


> Damn that is nice.  Why are the shoulders sharp but the hand are soft ... filter ... camera angle?



I think because it's an older lens, so the center is much sharper than the corners.  It was shot at wide open at f2.4 for that lens . I upped it to about 2.8 but waiting for the scans to come back.


----------



## Vtec44

Nikon f100, 50mm f1.4 at f1.6, portra 400, over exposed 2 stops.


----------



## juano.medina76

How do we save 35 mm photos to the PC?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.

juano.medina76 said:


> How do we save 35 mm photos to the PC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


We scan them.  Most commercial photo labs have a scanning service which will digitalize a 35mm negative.  A general use flatbed home scanner doesn't do a very good job on a miniature 35mm negative.  A 120mm negative is the smallest negative I will scan on a general purpose flatbed scanner.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> juano.medina76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we save 35 mm photos to the PC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> We scan them.  Most commercial photo labs have a scanning service which will digitalize a 35mm negative.  A general use flatbed home scanner doesn't do a very good job on a miniature 35mm negative.  A 120mm negative is the smallest negative I will scan on a general purpose flatbed scanner.
Click to expand...

I know that's right....

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Vtec44 said:


> Nikon f100, 50mm f1.4 at f1.6, portra 400, over exposed 2 stops.
> 
> View attachment 137425



Love this. Hoping to use my F100 this weekend on a Boho shoot


----------



## Vtec44

SoulfulRecover said:


> Love this. Hoping to use my F100 this weekend on a Boho shoot



Not the best framing but here's another shot of the same girl, same camera, same lens, same settings.... hair flying and all..


----------



## bhop

Nikon F3, 28mm e series lens, Ektar 100
Unicolor C41 kit in my kitchen, Epson V700 scan

(dang.. just noticed a hair/dust spot)


----------



## jcdeboever

bhop said:


> Nikon F3, 28mm e series lens, Ektar 100
> Unicolor C41 kit in my kitchen, Epson V700 scan
> 
> (dang.. just noticed a hair/dust spot)



Now that gets my blood moving. Super nice. Excellent render.


----------



## Derrel

Ohhhhh, I had an RX-7 when I was in my 20's! Loved that little car! and when I had the RX-7, I was shooting the F3HP daily! It's always good to see you around, bhop!


----------



## webestang64

Pentax MV 50mm, Walmart Fuji 400, Dev/Scan at work.


----------



## gsgary

Get in line, Fuji GW690III, Foma 400 developed in Rodinal


----------



## andrewdoeshair

I recently had a fun day walking around taking pictures in Venice beach.


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645, 105 f2.4 at f2.8, Portra 400, +1.5


----------



## limr

Vtec44 said:


> Pentax 645, 105 f2.4 at f2.8, Portra 400, +1.5
> 
> View attachment 138008



I am loving the swirliness of that lens.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax 645, 105 f2.4 at f2.8, Portra 400, +1.5
> 
> View attachment 138008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the swirliness of that lens.
Click to expand...

I agree, super nice render all around.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, 35-70 





Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.

^^^ Muddy, up the contrast and for my tastes, a tighter crop.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> ^^^ Muddy, up the contrast and for my tastes, a tighter crop.



I agree about the contrast, but think the crop should just be a sliver off the left to eliminate the lamppost. I like seeing this in the context of the street behind him and the incongruity of the trellis right next to him.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> ^^^ Muddy, up the contrast and for my tastes, a tighter crop.


I tried, looks bad. This was the damaged FM I sent back. The meter collar was off and hense the uderexposure.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> ^^^ Muddy, up the contrast and for my tastes, a tighter crop.


Your wish is my command.


----------



## Gary A.

LOL, I don't see any additional contrast, to be more specific, trim from the top, lots of air space up there which doesn't add anything to the image and a tad from the right ... there is a dark sidewalk sign crop to the left edge of that sign, don't touch the left side.


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Muddy, up the contrast and for my tastes, a tighter crop.
> 
> 
> 
> Your wish is my command.
> View attachment 138042
Click to expand...




Gary A. said:


> LOL, I don't see any additional contrast, to be more specific, trim from the top, lots of air space up there which doesn't add anything to the image and a tad from the right ... there is a dark sidewalk sign crop to the left edge of that sign, don't touch the left side.



Nooo, listen to meeeeeeee! Leave the right side and trellis, and cut the left like you did here!






(Kidding - it would probably be interesting to see both crops side-by-side.)


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> LOL, I don't see any additional contrast, to be more specific, trim from the top, lots of air space up there which doesn't add anything to the image and a tad from the right ... there is a dark sidewalk sign crop to the left edge of that sign, don't touch the left side.


@limr and @Gary A. I am using a phone to edit. Here is another.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Rollei Prego 140, fuji 400









Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel

CJ's by JC--how wonderful.I love that big, red awning mass, and also the wet buiolding facade. LIKE that Fuji 400's look! Great foot lift on the walking man and woman holding hands in front of *The Drink Hal*l tavern. Nice timing on that shot.


----------



## Gary A.

@ JC: You're having too much fun.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon N75, 50mm... arista 400
Jona' s camera now




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> CJ's by JC--how wonderful.I love that big, red awning mass, and also the wet buiolding facade. LIKE that Fuji 400's look! Great foot lift on the walking man and woman holding hands in front of *The Drink Hal*l tavern. Nice timing on that shot.


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> @ JC: You're having too much fun.


I know

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Jona's Nikon N75, 50mm, acros 100






Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax SP1000, Takumar 55 1.8. Acros 100. 1/250s @ f/8





Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## gsgary

nearly 900 years old door, Fuji GW690III, Foma 400 developed in Rodinal


----------



## gsgary

Walking up to the chapel


----------



## gsgary

Sorry we are shut

Leica M4P + 28F2 Ultron, HP5 developed in Rodinal


----------



## gsgary

I think he saw me


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Nikon F100, Kodak Portra 160. I think I need a new scanner. Starting to get some banding in the images and the software controls are not doing a good job


----------



## Vtec44

Not the best composition, but it was just a test shoot for some new settings.

Pentax 645nii, 67 105mm f2.4 at f2.8, Portra 400.


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645n, FA 75mm f2.8 at f2.8, Portra 400.


----------



## JPI

Not sure if this the exact last roll ( burned threw 24 rolls that week ), but this was from the last time I used film and I think this was in 1995. It ended up getting cropped into a 3 section 60" wrapped canvas print





Nikon F4s - Nikkor  70-200 2.8 &  Velvia


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645nii, Fuji 400 rated at 200, FA 75mm f2.8.


----------



## Michael Mc




----------



## SoulfulRecover

Vtec44 said:


> Pentax 645nii, Fuji 400 rated at 200, FA 75mm f2.8.
> View attachment 138838



Do you scan your work or do you have a lab?


----------



## gsgary

My Lad, M4P, 21mmF4 color skopar, HP5 developed in Rodinal


----------



## Vtec44

SoulfulRecover said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax 645nii, Fuji 400 rated at 200, FA 75mm f2.8.
> View attachment 138838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you scan your work or do you have a lab?
Click to expand...


I use professional labs, either The Find, Richard Photo, or Provision.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Thank you. I will need to find a lab shortly. Currently trying the local lab with a couple scans. Hoping they turn out nice but we will see.


----------



## Gary A.

Many of the larger and often better labs are designed for mail order business.


----------



## gsgary

SoulfulRecover said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax 645nii, Fuji 400 rated at 200, FA 75mm f2.8.
> View attachment 138838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you scan your work or do you have a lab?
Click to expand...

I can recommend these Professional Film Processing and Scanning they used to be just round the corner from me when they were UK lab they will edit to a photographers signature
Not sure if its economical to post from US but lots in UK and Europe still send there


----------



## smithdan

gsgary said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax 645nii, Fuji 400 rated at 200, FA 75mm f2.8.
> View attachment 138838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you scan your work or do you have a lab?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can recommend these Professional Film Processing and Scanning they used to be just round the corner from me when they were UK lab they will edit to a photographers signature
> Not sure if its economical to post from US but lots in UK and Europe still send there
Click to expand...


Will try these folks next roll of colour.  They are 2-3 days by mail away from here and I think they scan then email the files.


----------



## smithdan

..one from the Pentax ME Super using the 1:1.4 50mm.,  FP4+,  D76 stock.

now closed American Hotel,  Fort Macleod  Alberta.


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> ..one from the Pentax ME Super using the 1:1.4 50mm.,  FP4+,  D76 stock.
> 
> now closed American Hotel,  Fort Macleod  Alberta.
> View attachment 139212


Cool shot, love it!

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## webestang64

smithdan said:


> ..one from the Pentax ME Super using the 1:1.4 50mm.,  FP4+,  D76 stock.
> 
> now closed American Hotel,  Fort Macleod  Alberta.
> View attachment 139212



Good old Pentax's..............


----------



## Vtec44

My favorite recent rolls


----------



## gsgary

smithdan said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax 645nii, Fuji 400 rated at 200, FA 75mm f2.8.
> View attachment 138838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you scan your work or do you have a lab?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can recommend these Professional Film Processing and Scanning they used to be just round the corner from me when they were UK lab they will edit to a photographers signature
> Not sure if its economical to post from US but lots in UK and Europe still send there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will try these folks next roll of colour.  They are 2-3 days by mail away from here and I think they scan then email the files.
Click to expand...

They hold on to the negs until there's enough for economic postage unless you want them back sooner

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary

smithdan said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax 645nii, Fuji 400 rated at 200, FA 75mm f2.8.
> View attachment 138838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you scan your work or do you have a lab?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can recommend these Professional Film Processing and Scanning they used to be just round the corner from me when they were UK lab they will edit to a photographers signature
> Not sure if its economical to post from US but lots in UK and Europe still send there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will try these folks next roll of colour.  They are 2-3 days by mail away from here and I think they scan then email the files.
Click to expand...

They send you a link and you can download them very easy

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Mc

It's always difficult for me to decide on a "favorite shot" -- singular. So, here are a couple from my most recent roll. Pentax MX, Tamron SP 24-48.   Some Tri-X Pan I found in my freezer. Dunno how old it is. And I've never used the "Pan" stuff before. Can't say I care too much for it -- this roll came out very grainy, and I don't know why. Developed in D76, which is the only developer I've ever used.


----------



## smithdan

Bit too grainy for Tri X for sure.  Like the quirkyness of the second shot.  Freezing is supposed to slow down film aging process, no way of knowing what happened to it before it went into the cold.  Remember Better contrast  from Tri X too.


----------



## Gary A.

Heat will cause grain.


----------



## Michael Mc

smithdan said:


> Bit too grainy for Tri X for sure.  Like the quirkyness of the second shot.  Freezing is supposed to slow down film aging process, no way of knowing what happened to it before it went into the cold.  Remember Better contrast  from Tri X too.



Yeah, I'm pretty used to Tri-X and what I can expect out of it. Been using it for over 3 decades. But this Pan stuff is different, it would appear. Unless it was stored improperly, as you allude to. Even Kodak's developing chart has different development times for it.  I have one more roll in my MX, which I'm almost finished with. After that -- no more Pan. Probably isn't even available anymore anyway.


----------



## Vtec44

I posted the digital version of this shoot in another thread, but this came from my Pentax 645nii, Portra 400,  105mm f2.4

No color correction, straight scan from the lab with just contrast adjustments.


----------



## gsgary

NO ENTRY, Leica M4P and new 21mmF4, HP5 developed in Rodinal


----------



## gsgary

Lobster for tea ?  Leica M4P+21mmF4


----------



## Vtec44

Running away shot, manual focus, Pentax 67 105 f2.4 lens on my Pentax 645nii, Portra 400.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

My wife and daughter

4x5 Calumet Cambo, Ilford Delta 100, f/4.5, 1/10th


----------



## carlos71786

Cholla. Canon AE-1, Kodak Ultramax 400.


----------



## gsgary

My Lad, Leica M4P 21mmF4, HP5


----------



## negativehoney

Brooklyn, Minolta x-370, Kodak Gold 200


----------



## oising

Custom House Dublin, Ireland, Konica TC-X, Konica 35mm f/2.8, FP4 125 pushed one stop. Blacks reduced in Lightroom.
This is my first roll of b&w so any tips for improvement would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SoulfulRecover

4x5 Calumet Cambo, Ilford Delta 100, f/5.6, 1/250th


----------



## CarlH

Hasselblad 500CM 80mm with #10 extension ring on Velvia50


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645n, 75mm f2.8, Portra 400, mid afternoon full sun.  Highlight retention on film is just pure amazing.


----------



## jcdeboever

From the last roll of a broken meter collar on my Nikon FM, the meter didn't work at all so I used sunny 16 on a dark and dreary day... uuummmmm, let's just say I need a meter


----------



## SoulfulRecover

I think if I were to do this again, I would have used a swing rather than a tilt. Id also get her to move her lower body more into the ivy as well

Same as always, Calumet 4x5, Ilford Delta 100 blah blah blah. . . .


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> I think if I were to do this again, I would have used a swing rather than a tilt. Id also get her to move her lower body more into the ivy as well
> 
> Same as always, Calumet 4x5, Ilford Delta 100 blah blah blah. . . .


Man, I wouldn't change a thing. Awesome


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I were to do this again, I would have used a swing rather than a tilt. Id also get her to move her lower body more into the ivy as well
> 
> Same as always, Calumet 4x5, Ilford Delta 100 blah blah blah. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I wouldn't change a thing. Awesome
Click to expand...



Well thank you! We are always our own worst critics haha


----------



## terri

_We are always our own worst critics haha_

Of course we are, or we should be, since that keeps us in the mindset of trying to improve or try different approaches.   Here, I love this soft and beautiful result - that doesn't mean what you're thinking about wouldn't have been lovely, too!    Good work.


----------



## jcdeboever

First roll shot through a Pentax P30T / 50mm F2 ($8.00 thrift store find with flash), Fujifilm Superia Xtra 400. Basically wanted to make sure it was in working order. Meter matches a hand held. Lens appears sharp. Color seems fine. Looks like a good working camera. Just removed a little dust in post.


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30t, 50mm f2, Tmax 400. Band playing at public pavilion, Grand Rapids, MI, lunch time. Crop 4x5 only edit.


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, 50mm f2, Tmax 400. Toledo, OH, edge of downtown in the hood.


----------



## jcdeboever

Rollei Prego 140, Fujifilm Superia Xtra 200, Indiana.


----------



## jcdeboever

Rollei Prego 140, Agfa Vista 200, Florida


----------



## Peeb

jcdeboever said:


> From the last roll of a broken meter collar on my Nikon FM, the meter didn't work at all so I used sunny 16 on a dark and dreary day... uuummmmm, let's just say I need a meter
> 
> View attachment 141510


When my D610 fails to meter- no pics.
When your FM fails to meter- pics.

In the words of Borat:  GREAT SUCCESS!

Ain't the 'old ways' grand sometimes?  Love it.   Well done.


----------



## jcdeboever

Rollei Prego 140, Agfa Vista 200

Had to turn around for this one. @tirediron may like this one. Pretty roached. Got yelled at from far off. I really like the Agfa Vista film, I love the well represented  earthy colors.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon T70, 50mm 1.8. Way Expired Kodak Gold Ultra 400 but well kept by original owner.


----------



## john.margetts

Taken with a Praktica B100, Prakticar 50 mm lens on Agfa Vista+ film:


----------



## Gary A.

I absolutely love the second shot.


----------



## jcdeboever

TriX Pentax P30T 50 f2. I walked my butt off to get this shot, burned half my lunch hour.


----------



## starkkarim

Mamiya RZ67 Pro II, Sekor Z 110mm





*Annie 02* on Flickr


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> TriX Pentax P30T 50 f2. I walked my butt off to get this shot, burned half my lunch hour.
> 
> View attachment 141862



Worth the walk.....!!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

webestang64 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> TriX Pentax P30T 50 f2. I walked my butt off to get this shot, burned half my lunch hour.
> 
> View attachment 141862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the walk.....!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever

NiKen FM, 50mm 1.8 AIS, Tmax 100

Nails


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T,  50mm f2, Tmax 

G G


----------



## jcdeboever

starkkarim said:


> Mamiya RZ67 Pro II, Sekor Z 110mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Annie 02* on Flickr



Nominated June POTM


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, 50mm f2, TriX,,another tribute to my brother Steve, @astroNikon


----------



## starkkarim

jcdeboever said:


> Nominated June POTM


Not sure how that works but thank you, very kind of you!





Berries on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

starkkarim said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated June POTM
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how that works but thank you, very kind of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Berries" on Flickr
Click to expand...

Wow! Impressive to these eyes.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nixon FM, 50mm AIS, Tmax 100, f1.8 @ 30s handheld.

Shot in a flower store, while street shooting. Bought an arrangement for the wife for Mother's day.  The owner shined a LED light on it for me. Not bad for a nifty 50. I may have got just smidgen to close but I like it. It looks nice printed. I Remember panicking as I advanced the film, it was tight. Grabbed a short roll that I misslabeled. It was a ten shot roll and this was 10. Good thing I grabbed two rolls that day. I didn't  think this one would be there.


----------



## FITBMX

starkkarim said:


> Mamiya RZ67 Pro II, Sekor Z 110mm
> *Annie 02* on Flickr



Both of your photos are just beautiful! Lovely work!


----------



## FITBMX

starkkarim said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated June POTM
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how that works but thank you, very kind of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berries on Flickr
Click to expand...


I am going to nominate this one for POTM! I would have nominated your other photo as well, but someone beat me to it. 
June 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations


----------



## starkkarim

FITBMX said:


> Both of your photos are just beautiful! Lovely work!





FITBMX said:


> I am going to nominate this one for POTM! I would have nominated your other photo as well, but someone beat me to it.
> June 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations


Thanks so much, I appreciate you 




Distance by Stark Karim, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

@ starkkarim:  Good stuff, thank you for posting.


----------



## FITBMX

starkkarim said:


> Thanks so much, I appreciate you



You have a different style than what we normally see around here, and I really like it! 
Make sure you stick around, and keep posting. You may get more responses to your photos in the "Photo Gallery" section. I am sure more than a few don't look in the film area as much.


----------



## jcdeboever

FITBMX said:


> starkkarim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, I appreciate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a different style than what we normally see around here, and I really like it!
> Make sure you stick around, and keep posting. You may get more responses to your photos in the "Photo Gallery" section. I am sure more than a few don't look in the film area as much.
Click to expand...

I hope he keeps it in here.


----------



## JPI

I'll nominate "Queen" if you post it..............lol


----------



## starkkarim

FITBMX said:


> You have a different style than what we normally see around here, and I really like it!
> Make sure you stick around, and keep posting. You may get more responses to your photos in the "Photo Gallery" section. I am sure more than a few don't look in the film area as much.


Aw thank you, I really appreciate your support! Didn't expect people to be so kind around here, I'll do my best to keep sharing if you promise to do the same 



jcdeboever said:


> I hope he keeps it in here.


For you guys I will!



JPI said:


> I'll nominate "Queen" if you post it..............lol


Haha sure thing:

My friend Miranda is very passionate about the planet, nature, and animal life (specifically bees for this concept). She designed this headpiece and a whole bodysuit not pictured here by hand over the course of a few weeks, and even outsourced the bees from a beekeeper in Killington, VT.





Queen by Stark Karim, on Flickr


----------



## JPI

starkkarim said:


> Didn't expect people to be so kind around here........


You have some extremely gifted and informative photographers here ( self excluded ) that recognize extremely talented photographers.


----------



## Vtec44

Asian skin tone with Portra 400, Noritsu scanner, Pnetax 645nii, 75mm 2.8


----------



## bhop

Leica M6 - Voigtlander 35mm Nokton 1.4 - Tri-X - Epson V700

Disneyland Treats


----------



## webestang64

Pentax ME, Kiron 80-200, Fuji Velvia 100 crossed in C-41, Noritsu 1800 scanner, slight post w/PS.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/O...rZoG8KE8NplUtqHbcjdUZZ-cfXLzAizw=w720-h480-no

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/W...RmtwUJB7ose44MDY10hCDdCwVOuH16CA=w720-h480-no

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/S...hDDf64-xUEB8ipkaYSCnlqZTsYzfovXQ=w720-h480-no

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/x...zbybHXfGNddrrLLRY2cD4ROSxfdvNjLA=w720-h480-no

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/s...-SkUT40zu7rywLO1gpHQJk0iNH0lYlkA=w720-h480-no

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/A...WZ-fEDvUyKhjUYO_pFrLApKcIpCR-vhQ=w451-h676-no


----------



## limr

webestang64 said:


>



They're all great but this one is just stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Derrel

limr said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all great but this one is just stunningly beautiful.
Click to expand...


And so "filmy" too! OMG-that fade to polar blue!

I also dig the first shot...lovin' that *Ry.* abbreviation for Railway!


----------



## andrewdoeshair

Hairstyle by my wife, on our friend Megan. The photo was taken for a big hairstyling competition and since she was going with a vintage look I wanted to shoot it on film. We got some digital shots for insurance, in case I botched these shots or opened my camera with the roll still in it (again). But then I forgot I had these and she entered with the DSLR photos anyways. Whatever. Still a very fun day.


----------



## andrewdoeshair

Wait, maybe I like this one better...


----------



## jcdeboever

webestang64 said:


> Pentax ME, Kiron 80-200, Fuji Velvia 100 crossed in C-41, Noritsu 1800 scanner, slight post w/PS.


Wow, love that juicy color. That tree shot is dreamy. Love them all. That bridge is handsome.


----------



## jcdeboever

andrewdoeshair said:


> Wait, maybe I like this one better...
> View attachment 142411


Very beautiful, both in image quality and style.


----------



## webestang64

limr said:


> They're all great but this one is just stunningly beautiful.





Derrel said:


> And so "filmy" too! OMG-that fade to polar blue!
> 
> I also dig the first shot...lovin' that *Ry.* abbreviation for Railway!





jcdeboever said:


> Wow, love that juicy color. That tree shot is dreamy. Love them all. That bridge is handsome.



Thanks ever so much for the comments! I had only crossed this film once before as a test so I kinda knew what these would look like when I shot them but the "Tree" shot was a welcome surprise. I did not expect the sky to have that sweet dark blue color. I'm thinking of making a 16x24 metal print of the "Tree" shot.


----------



## webestang64

Well, I need a new hosting for photos........


----------



## jcdeboever

Old grain elevator, Bellevue, MI. Pentax P30T,  Tokina 28mm f/2.8, 400 TX


----------



## jcdeboever

Detroit's William Livingstone Memorial Lighthouse on Belle Isle. I have been inside but many, many, years ago. Still a working light. Made out of marble. Pentax P30T, Tokina 23mm f/2.8, hp5+
Visiting Detroit's William Livingstone Memorial Lighthouse on Belle Isle


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T,  50mm f/2, HP5+. Park in Eaton Rapids , MI.


----------



## andrewdoeshair

Got some pics for my friend's band. Had the guys rock out in a dim room with a few speed lights set up around them. Half of the speed lights went off by the trigger in the hot shoe, the other half went off by the trigger in my left hand less than a second later. Some turned out cooler looking than others, but the idea is there in all of them (person, guitar, rock and roll). Shot on Kodak Tri X 400 in a Canon Rebel G with a Sigma 50mm Art lens.


----------



## jcdeboever

Way One.... Pentax P30T. Tokina EL 23mm f/2.8, HP5+


----------



## Gary A.

No Way ...


----------



## Derrel

My son, when he was a 11 years old. Yashica 635 twin-lens reflex, kitchen-developed 120 Tri-X Pan B&W film, developed in D-76,the negatives scanned with my flatbed EPSON scanner. The outdoor shot is from a morning when I dropped him off at his elementary school, the indoor shot I can tell is lighted by a Speedotron flash head firing in an umbrella.





2014, May 1. Frame 1 of a 12-shot roll.





2014, May 1. Frame 12 of a 12-shot roll.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> No Way ...


Yes way


----------



## Ella Chen

Beautiful Tibet Here! Enjoy natural sence. 


SoulfulRecover said:


> Seems like no one really posts their film images on the board so I thought it would be nice to have an ongoing thread for us to post a photo or two from our most recent shoots.
> 
> Film, Instant, Polaroid, Prints. . . what have you.
> 
> Feel free to list the camera, lens, settings, film used.
> 
> Lets see them!


----------



## JonA_CT

Finally got around to getting some film developed that I've had kicking around the house for awhile. 

I've been using a Minolta XD-11 that I've decided just isn't working for me (or maybe working at all). I managed to underexpose an entire roll of Ektar pretty much shooting in bright sunlight the entire time. 



 



 

I also had a roll of 120 that I ran through an old Afga Isolette that my mother-in-law gave me. I'm guessing that there are some light leaks...I'm not sure the lens really focuses, and I'm sure there is plenty of user error here...I believe this is HP5. 



 



 

Finally, a roll of Afga Vista 200 through a Nikon N75. Much more my speed...I'm thinking most of my film will be shot through this camera in the future.


----------



## terri

jcdeboever said:


> Pentax P30T,  50mm f/2, HP5+. Park in Eaton Rapids , MI.
> 
> View attachment 142594
> 
> View attachment 142593



Yummy!   These shots are reminders of how grain can become a useful element adding texture and grit to certain images - these are perfect!


----------



## starkkarim

RZ67 + Portra 400


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Your work is wonderful


----------



## jcdeboever

Fishing


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> My son, when he was a 11 years old. Yashica 635 twin-lens reflex, kitchen-developed 120 Tri-X Pan B&W film, developed in D-76,the negatives scanned with my flatbed EPSON scanner. The outdoor shot is from a morning when I dropped him off at his elementary school, the indoor shot I can tell is lighted by a Speedotron flash head firing in an umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 142651
> 
> 2014, May 1. Frame 1 of a 12-shot roll.
> 
> View attachment 142652
> 
> 2014, May 1. Frame 12 of a 12-shot roll.



That sepia tone one is so wonderful.  It captures the young man's character.


----------



## webestang64

Photobucket is dead to me.....so I'll post my new shots after I find another service.....


----------



## carlos71786

starkkarim said:


> RZ67 + Portra 400




Wow, this is top-notch work. Great job.


----------



## carlos71786

"Self-Reflection" - Random man, Grand Park in Downtown L.A. Canon AE-1, Kodak Tri-X, 400 ISO.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, Nikon 80-200 Ai 4.5, Agfa Vista 200


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, Tokina EL 28mm f/2.8, Kodak 400 TX


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, SMC- A- 50mm 1.8, hp5+


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, SMC A 50mm f/2, HP5+


----------



## Gary A.

I really like the reflection of that old Honda on the road. You are the reflection King.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> I really like the reflection of that old Honda on the road. You are the reflection King.


Thanks man. I had to wait for those people to get into my thirds area across the street. It seemed like an eternity....

My thought process was bike but what if I waited for someone walking across the street? I think that may add that third element. Ok, that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## terri

Just love this reflected bike image.   I agree that the people passing by are well positioned in the frame - good thinking and planning on your part!


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> Just love this reflected bike image.   I agree that the people passing by are well positioned in the frame - good thinking and planning on your part!


Thank you.


----------



## jcdeboever

My wife bought me a nikon 19mm f4 ed pc nikkor. It is so clean and pretty. I don't use the system anymore. I know the camera store guy sold it to her but he apparently forgot I switched to fuji. Guess I have to give him the run down too. He must have forgotten whend I bought the fuji stuff from him. My wife got so mad at me. I thanked her but told her to take it back or I could. She has no idea?.......


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, Tokina EL 28mm, 400tx

Home owner nightmare, high end house painter dream.


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> Pentax P30T, Tokina EL 28mm, 400tx
> 
> Home owner nightmare, high end house painter dream.
> 
> View attachment 144279



I bet that was a site back in the day when new.


----------



## jcdeboever

webestang64 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax P30T, Tokina EL 28mm, 400tx
> 
> Home owner nightmare, high end house painter dream.
> 
> View attachment 144279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that was a site back in the day when new.
Click to expand...


I agree. Someone still living in there, bet the inside is beautiful. There are a few in that town restored, just ran out of time.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Calumet Cambo, Ilford Delta 100, f5.6, 1/30th









Neither image has to do with the other, I just like both photos and they were taken at the same time


----------



## carlos71786

Canon AE-1. Fujifilm Superia X-Tra, 400 ISO.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

really like the second image


----------



## bhop

My friend let me borrow her Hasselblad, (she borrowed my X100T for a vacation). This is from the first roll I shot with it. It's a 501cm, Zeiss 80mm, Tri-X




Heng by Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## bhop

starkkarim said:


> RZ67 + Portra 400




Beautiful light!  Makes it look very painterly.


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, SMC A 50mm f2, 400tx

Sculpture detail


----------



## Gary A.

Good stuff Carlos.


----------



## JonA_CT

Gloucester, MA
Ektar 100

Nikon N75, Sigma 50mm 1.4


----------



## qmr55

jcdeboever said:


> Pentax P30T, Tokina EL 28mm f/2.8, Kodak 400 TX
> 
> View attachment 143384



Hey @jcdeboever where is this statue?  We have one exactly the same in the town next to mine.


----------



## jcdeboever

qmr55 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax P30T, Tokina EL 28mm f/2.8, Kodak 400 TX
> 
> View attachment 143384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @jcdeboever where is this statue?  We have one exactly the same in the town next to mine.
Click to expand...

I think that was in Elkhart IN.


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> Gloucester, MA
> Ektar 100
> 
> Nikon N75, Sigma 50mm 1.4
> 
> View attachment 144753



Wow, that is awesome. I'm so glad your using it so well.


----------



## JonA_CT

jcdeboever said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gloucester, MA
> Ektar 100
> 
> Nikon N75, Sigma 50mm 1.4
> 
> View attachment 144753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is awesome. I'm so glad your using it so well.
Click to expand...


Thanks! Both of these are also with the Sigma lens you sent me. I have a few more that I'll share in the next couple days too.

Flutters By

Hunk


----------



## bhop

I got a Nikon F with the meterless prism last week. This one's from the test roll, wandering around during my lunch break at work.

50mm f/1.4 ai, tri-x, v700 scan


----------



## webestang64

Canon A2E 35-105, Kodak 160T E-6 cross-process C-41.


----------



## JonA_CT




----------



## JonA_CT

Rockport, MA on HP5


----------



## webestang64

Canon A2E 35-105, Kodak 160T E-6 cross-process C-41. Color adjust during scan-Noritsu HS-1800.


----------



## jcdeboever

Rollei Prego 140, Agfa Vista 200. I like what Gary says, "it's just a camera". So true and funny.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE-1, FD 50mm f3.5 macro, 400tx. First 3 rolls shot with gifted camera, thanks Gary! My favorite shots from each roll. Lens is nice and sharp as seen in roll 3. Not so much shooting through glass but expected that.

Roll 1 Hobby Shop




Roll 2 Old Kodak 




Roll 3. 1830 Angel


----------



## smithdan

jcdeboever said:


> Canon AE-1, FD 50mm f3.5 macro, 400tx. First 3 rolls shot with gifted camera, thanks Gary! My favorite shots from each roll. Lens is nice and sharp as seen in roll 3. Not so much shooting through glass but expected that.
> 
> Roll 1 Hobby Shop
> View attachment 145547
> 
> Roll 2 Old Kodak
> View attachment 145548
> 
> Roll 3. 1830 Angel
> View attachment 145549



Like that one of the Duaflex


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon AE-1, FD 50mm f3.5 macro, 400tx. First 3 rolls shot with gifted camera, thanks Gary! My favorite shots from each roll. Lens is nice and sharp as seen in roll 3. Not so much shooting through glass but expected that.
> 
> Roll 1 Hobby Shop
> View attachment 145547
> 
> Roll 2 Old Kodak
> View attachment 145548
> 
> Roll 3. 1830 Angel
> View attachment 145549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like that one of the Duaflex
Click to expand...

Thanks, kind of neat.


----------



## smithdan

Pentax ME super,  FP4,  D76 1:1    Through the windows of abandoned WW II  aircraft hangars.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Two from my Instax camera. The scan quality isn't brilliant, but the originals are cheap n cheerful anyway


----------



## john.margetts

Couple of shots from my Chinon CE-4 with kit zoom lens. My main aim was to test the camera out - it performs excellently! Agfa Vista+ 2oo film in Lincoln.


----------



## jcdeboever

Prophetic vision.

@Gary A. and JC having a drink. Canon AE-1, 50mm f3.5 macro, pushed to 1600, D76, Tri-X 400. Always experimenting...


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE-1. Pushed 1600. Tri-X 400 , D76

It's a camera, not unlike jiffy mix Einstein.


----------



## timor

Not bad. Why, why you need to push it ?


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> Not bad. Why, why you need to push it ?



No need. Logging results from experimenting. I never pushed before. My goal was to visualize differences as I normally shoot film speed at camera. I am very new to this so I am trying to gain an understanding. I shot 3 short rolls pushing and pulling, using different speeds, following exposure charts. I am trying to mirror what I see as art, albeit art is not my goal here. More what the emulsion delivers to what i want to see. My goal is to control and produce a result based on my limited knowledge level (apparent).


----------



## jcdeboever

My Savior

Expired Ektar. Shot on Pentax P30t, 50 f2. Unicolor. I am bummed by my development. Colors are no where near how I seen them.


----------



## jcdeboever

Rollei 140, expired Kodak 200. I am apologetic on this image but the poor quality to it makes me admire it in a noob way. Reference, looking at previous posted images....

Bike ride into heaven


----------



## webestang64

Pentax MG 50mm, Fuji 400, developed and scanned at work, slight post in PS.


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> I am bummed by my development. Colors are no where near how I seen them.



Even though it's not what you saw I still love the colors in this one.....


----------



## jcdeboever

webestang64 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bummed by my development. Colors are no where near how I seen them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it's not what you saw I still love the colors in this one.....
Click to expand...


Thanks bud, that is very encouraging for me. I was very distraught. I suppose there may be a balance.


----------



## timor

jcdeboever said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. Why, why you need to push it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need. Logging results from experimenting. I never pushed before. My goal was to visualize differences as I normally shoot film speed at camera. I am very new to this so I am trying to gain an understanding. I shot 3 short rolls pushing and pulling, using different speeds, following exposure charts. I am trying to mirror what I see as art, albeit art is not my goal here. More what the emulsion delivers to what i want to see. My goal is to control and produce a result based on my limited knowledge level (apparent).
Click to expand...

Try also different temperatures, especially higher ones.


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. Why, why you need to push it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need. Logging results from experimenting. I never pushed before. My goal was to visualize differences as I normally shoot film speed at camera. I am very new to this so I am trying to gain an understanding. I shot 3 short rolls pushing and pulling, using different speeds, following exposure charts. I am trying to mirror what I see as art, albeit art is not my goal here. More what the emulsion delivers to what i want to see. My goal is to control and produce a result based on my limited knowledge level (apparent).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try also different temperatures, especially higher ones.
Click to expand...

So I have been at 68°, what do you suggest and what could I expect. My guess is higher contrast, less detail in shadows?


----------



## jcdeboever

webestang64 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bummed by my development. Colors are no where near how I seen them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it's not what you saw I still love the colors in this one.....
Click to expand...

You know, I looked at them on my calibrated monitor last night and I feel good. I initially was looking at them on crappy monitor at work. What a difference. That's a relief.


----------



## Peeb

jcdeboever said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bummed by my development. Colors are no where near how I seen them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it's not what you saw I still love the colors in this one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I looked at them on my calibrated monitor last night and I feel good. I initially was looking at them on crappy monitor at work. What a difference. That's a relief.
Click to expand...


Part of the charm (and heartbreak) of film is the mystery following the shutter release.  


Was it as good as I hoped it would be?
Did I get the exposure right?
Is the composition right?
You just can't know until the roll is developed.  A true exercise in delayed gratification.  Such the rarity in this 21st century!


----------



## timor

jcdeboever said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. Why, why you need to push it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need. Logging results from experimenting. I never pushed before. My goal was to visualize differences as I normally shoot film speed at camera. I am very new to this so I am trying to gain an understanding. I shot 3 short rolls pushing and pulling, using different speeds, following exposure charts. I am trying to mirror what I see as art, albeit art is not my goal here. More what the emulsion delivers to what i want to see. My goal is to control and produce a result based on my limited knowledge level (apparent).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try also different temperatures, especially higher ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I have been at 68°, what do you suggest and what could I expect. My guess is higher contrast, less detail in shadows?
Click to expand...

I never did this with D76 but little higher contrast possibly. Details in the shadows should be well define and grain kept small. HC 110  was always recommended in higher temperatures for T-grain. My experience is with metol/glycin, low sodium sulfite, high pH developer and Acros 100. The synopsis of higher development temperature are somewhat better separation of values, crispier image, good sharpness due to minimal swelling of the emulsion.


----------



## webestang64

Peeb said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bummed by my development. Colors are no where near how I seen them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it's not what you saw I still love the colors in this one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I looked at them on my calibrated monitor last night and I feel good. I initially was looking at them on crappy monitor at work. What a difference. That's a relief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Part of the charm (and heartbreak) of film is the mystery following the shutter release.
> 
> 
> Was it as good as I hoped it would be?
> Did I get the exposure right?
> Is the composition right?
> You just can't know until the roll is developed.  A true exercise in delayed gratification.  Such the rarity in this 21st century!
Click to expand...


FILM.....The dark deep secret.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. Why, why you need to push it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need. Logging results from experimenting. I never pushed before. My goal was to visualize differences as I normally shoot film speed at camera. I am very new to this so I am trying to gain an understanding. I shot 3 short rolls pushing and pulling, using different speeds, following exposure charts. I am trying to mirror what I see as art, albeit art is not my goal here. More what the emulsion delivers to what i want to see. My goal is to control and produce a result based on my limited knowledge level (apparent).
Click to expand...

I don't think D-76 is an optimum developer for pushing. Try HC110 and/or Rodinal (I found Rodinal too grainy for pushing .. you may have a different opinion.)


----------



## cabledawg

Canon AE-1, 50mm Macro lens.  Not sure on the aperture or shutter settings.  I know it was a faster shutter and low number f stop as I didnt have my tripod with me and couldnt risk camera shake.  The macro lens has a very shallow DOF already and the low number f stop made it worse so the near side of the exoskeleton is out of focus.  I think it still looks cool.......


----------



## SoulfulRecover

My wife and daughter


----------



## JonA_CT

SoulfulRecover said:


> My wife and daughter



Congrats, and great job on the shots!


----------



## webestang64

SoulfulRecover said:


> My wife and daughter



Bella Bambino!!!!! Complimenti!!!!!


----------



## Peeb

Test roll on my latest ebay purchase- Nikon FE.



Riley 9-8-17 by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Peeb said:


> Test roll on my latest ebay purchase- Nikon FE.
> 
> 
> 
> Riley 9-8-17 by Peeb-USA, on Flickr



What lens and film?


----------



## Matt Friedman

This is at the Vietnam Veterans Memorial in Chicago. It is a photo that I took as part of a major project documenting American memorials to interrogate and understand American public memory. (I am a historian, after all.) This isn't the best photo on the roll (by far), or even the best of that sequence of frames. I was shooting the memorial from a number of angles before taking some more carefully composed shots. As I was framing this shot, a man in his 70s walked down the stairs to the right, stopped in front of the names from 1967, placed a piece of paper on top of the plaque (you can just make it out), and stood there quietly looking at the name for a few minutes. Then, he turned and exited up the stairs to the left. I went down and looked at the note. It was a photocopy of the obituary of a young man from the Chicago area who was killed in action in September 1967. The man had been gazing at his name on the wall. Its not a great photo. But it's a great photo. You know what I mean?

It's Ilford Delta 400 at box speed, Minolta X-700 with a 50mm Minolta MD Rokkor 1:1.4. I think this is at f16, 1/125. Ilford DD-X, Canon Canoscan 9000F II.


----------



## Gary A.

SoulfulRecover said:


> My wife and daughter


Congrats!


----------



## Peeb

jcdeboever said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test roll on my latest ebay purchase- Nikon FE.
> 
> 
> 
> Riley 9-8-17 by Peeb-USA, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lens and film?
Click to expand...

Sorry- it was the nikor 50mm f/1.8 AF-D lens (manually, of course) and Fuji Superia 400.


----------



## davidharmier60

I don't know if I will ever get as heavily into film as I used to.
I have some 8 albums of pictures of aircraft,  cars, motorcycle races etc. And hundreds that didn't make an album. A few dozen rolls that never got processed. And would have to mail off to get processed because it isn't going to happen at home. But I still love my AE-1 and EOS650. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## earthmanbuck

Got three rolls from the summer back last week, all of them Kodak Elite Chrome 100 shot with different cameras.

1) double exposure of me & my girlfriend (Konica Autoreflex T4)


 

2) Whiteshell Park, Manitoba—pretty boring shot, but I _love_ the colours. (Canon AE-1)


 

3) underside shot of an umbrella canopy art installation some friends and I did for a music festival (Pentax K1000, camera set at 200 ISO and cross-processed)


----------



## snowbear

Test drive - Canon EF, FD 50mm f/1.4 S.C.C., Fujifilm Superia Xtra 400. Aperture is obviously wide - maybe f/2.  I adjusted the WB on the scan because of the overhead fluorescents.

My window at work.  The sign is what I do; the brick is from the old 9-1-1 center, where I worked for about 15 years.


----------



## snowbear

earthmanbuck said:


> 2) Whiteshell Park, Manitoba—pretty boring shot, but I _love_ the colours. (Canon AE-1)
> View attachment 146924



I like the inuksuk.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Cant really afford nice scans at the moment so I had to resort to photographing the negatives and inverting them


----------



## Peeb

SoulfulRecover said:


> Cant really afford nice scans at the moment so I had to resort to photographing the negatives and inverting them


Clever!


----------



## Peeb

Nikon FE with  nikor 50mm f/1.8 AF-D lens (manually, of course) and Fuji Superia 400.  Testing to see if light leak is sealed.  Think I got it!



flower square 9-25-17 film by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary

New Ferrania P30 developed in rodinal

Dunstanburgh Castle


----------



## vintagesnaps

Hey nice to see you on here Gary. Cool photo, that's an interesting view/perspective. I haven't heard about Ferrania lately and didn't realize they were in production, I'll have to try some.


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645nii, 75mm 2.8, Portra 400.


----------



## gsgary

vintagesnaps said:


> Hey nice to see you on here Gary. Cool photo, that's an interesting view/perspective. I haven't heard about Ferrania lately and didn't realize they were in production, I'll have to try some.


I paid into their Kickstart for the slide film they are trying to make this is a by product


----------



## timor

gsgary said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nice to see you on here Gary. Cool photo, that's an interesting view/perspective. I haven't heard about Ferrania lately and didn't realize they were in production, I'll have to try some.
> 
> 
> 
> I paid into their Kickstart for the slide film they are trying to make this is a by product
Click to expand...

Hi Gary ! How are you ?
I think, we need more of this "byproduct" !


----------



## timor

Vtec44 said:


> Pentax 645nii, 75mm 2.8, Portra 400.


Lovely !


----------



## gsgary

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nice to see you on here Gary. Cool photo, that's an interesting view/perspective. I haven't heard about Ferrania lately and didn't realize they were in production, I'll have to try some.
> 
> 
> 
> I paid into their Kickstart for the slide film they are trying to make this is a by product
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Gary ! How are you ?
> I think, we need more of this "byproduct" !
Click to expand...


Epingham Castle







Craster, you can see Dunstanburgh Castel in the distance


----------



## jcdeboever

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nice to see you on here Gary. Cool photo, that's an interesting view/perspective. I haven't heard about Ferrania lately and didn't realize they were in production, I'll have to try some.
> 
> 
> 
> I paid into their Kickstart for the slide film they are trying to make this is a by product
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Gary ! How are you ?
> I think, we need more of this "byproduct" !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Epingham Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craster
Click to expand...


I love the look of this film. Holy crap, nice tonal range. Wonderful separation. What a cool and unique look.


----------



## gsgary

jcdeboever said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nice to see you on here Gary. Cool photo, that's an interesting view/perspective. I haven't heard about Ferrania lately and didn't realize they were in production, I'll have to try some.
> 
> 
> 
> I paid into their Kickstart for the slide film they are trying to make this is a by product
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Gary ! How are you ?
> I think, we need more of this "byproduct" !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Epingham Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the look of this film. Holy crap, nice tonal range. Wonderful separation. What a cool and unique look.
Click to expand...

Shop


----------



## gsgary

One more


----------



## jcdeboever

P30T shot at and developed at stock speed, Tmax. 50mm


----------



## davidharmier60

This ain't EVEN recent. But I was looking through stuff and came across this. 
Almost certainly AE-1. Not even sure I had anything but 50mm at this point.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Another back in the 90s pic.
Axel and Purrahna.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

I wish I could figure out how to male these pics right side up!
And if you couldn't tell these are phone camera pics of film pics.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645nii, 67 105mm f2.4, Portra 400.


----------



## jcdeboever

davidharmier60 said:


> I wish I could figure out how to male these pics right side up!
> And if you couldn't tell these are phone camera pics of film pics.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Why post them then? You need to rotate, then save prior to post.


----------



## acparsons

Fashion Designer




DSC_7311 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Nikon FE, fujifilm 400, 50mm f/1.8d.  Softened in photoshop after scanning.

Lampshades:


----------



## davidharmier60

It's all my phone. But the second pic for sure is upright in my pics.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

Peeb said:


> Nikon FE, fujifilm 400, 50mm f/1.8d.  Softened in photoshop after scanning.
> 
> Lampshades:
> View attachment 147733


Reinterpreted, with my  new Nikon F100:




Attack of the lampshades! by Peeb-USA, on Flickr

Also with the fujifilm 400, ,but the scanned image was processed for more clarity and 'pop'.  Shot at f/8 or higher if I recall.  Nikon AF-D 50 lens


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645nii, Portra 160, 75mm f2.8


----------



## davidharmier60

Gonna try this one more time.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

To see her smile is like magic!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

davidharmier60 said:


> Gonna try this one more time.
> View attachment 147798
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Does she have antennae?


----------



## waday

First time with a fully manual camera. First time developing myself. Haven't touched film since I was a teenager, and then it was APS film that was dropped off at supermarket from a fully-automatic camera.

While I have a long way to go to where I want to be, I'm proud of taking these first few steps. Now, just need to work on technique, focus, and developing... uh, everything. 

This was Ilford HP5+ developed in Ilfosol-3.




Zeiss Ikon Contina-1 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60

Best as I can recall we were at a beach house. Those are probably rabbit ears on a TV. And like I said a smile from her is magic. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Maybe this is a better pic....



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

davidharmier60 said:


> Maybe this is a better pic....View attachment 147857
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Tried to repair it a shade...


----------



## davidharmier60

Nicely done Peeb!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Let's try this. Hard to say whether it was the 24mm lense on the AE-1 or the 19-35 on the EOS650. There is no doubt that something short was used.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Here is a slightly better pic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645nii, 67 105mm f2.4, Portra 400.


----------



## gsgary

My best friends, Leica M4-2 Ferrania P30


----------



## limr

acparsons said:


> Fashion Designer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_7311 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr



Not to be a spoilsport, but this thread is for film images.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Not so sure I like shooting into the sun


----------



## Gary A.

gsgary said:


> My best friends, Leica M4-2 Ferrania P30



And the breed is ....?


----------



## gsgary

Gary A. said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best friends, Leica M4-2 Ferrania P30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the breed is ....?
Click to expand...

Lakeland Terriers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

SoulfulRecover said:


> Not so sure I like shooting into the sun


I love that last shot.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Thank you! That ones my favorite of the set


----------



## Gary A.

gsgary said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best friends, Leica M4-2 Ferrania P30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the breed is ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lakeland Terriers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nice.  We have a Wheaten Terrier puppy.


----------



## gsgary

Gary A. said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best friends, Leica M4-2 Ferrania P30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the breed is ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lakeland Terriers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.  We have a Wheaten Terrier puppy.
> View attachment 148136
Click to expand...

Lovely dog

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

HP5+, Minilota Maxxum 9, 50mm 1.7, ilfosol 3, rapid fixer. Short roll. I still can't figure out if I like this film, what's wrong with me? Something about it, not contrasty enough? 

The Nice Man


----------



## terri

I'm looking at this from my phone, JC, but it seems to have lovely contrast.  Looks great to me.  Nicely exposed, too, which makes the job easier.


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> I'm looking at this from my phone, JC, but it seems to have lovely contrast.  Looks great to me.  Nicely exposed, too, which makes the job easier.



It's kind of growing on me, so much different than TriX. It seems to have more tonal range, I'm so used to the blackness of TriX. Thanks Terri, I feel better about it.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 f/4 Beer can. Portra 160. Man I love this film.  This lens is pretty awesome. Wish I could scan better. 

Old man look at my life


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 f/4 beer can, Kodak Color Plus 200

1. Lady Fashion


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 macro, TriX . Shot at f/3.5, 1/10s, I thought no way this comes out. Plus I had to stand on the rail of a bar chair and bar step. Lucky


----------



## andrewdoeshair

I recently visited Dublin to speak at a small barber expo where I spent a bit of time walking around shooting the attendees. These are each from two separate rolls of Kodak Tri X. The first image is one of the models who had his hair cut on stage. He's an actual model, so when he saw the camera he instantly transformed into a chiseled statue. Canon 135mm F2L used for that one. The second image was taken using a Tamron 35mm f1.8, it is of two brothers who flew in from Norway for the event. They used to be in gangs, but when their oldest brother died of a preventable health issue that he had never spoken up about, they quit being gangsters and started a barbershop which works closely with a non-profit that encourages men to be more active about both their physical and mental health (52% of men say they're more comfortable opening up to their barber than their doctor).


----------



## andrewdoeshair

Oh yeah, I stopped in Iceland for a few days on my way to Dublin. This is Skogafoss through the 135mm f2L... When we walked up to the waterfall I forgot my film camera (Canon EOS rebel G) in the car, but when we were driving away I decided to pull over and get a shot of the waterfall. I'm not the most talented or creative photographer, especially when it comes to landscapes, but I hoped that crouching through these bushes might give me a unique perspective of a waterfall that has probably been photographed several million times.


----------



## davidharmier60

Again not recent. This was right around the time of the tailhook scandal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## smithdan

Light was just awful.  My friend Big Dan asked me to do some film shots of his band.  Always up for a challenge and wanting to keep it real as my fill flash skills and gear are limited....

Delta 3200 shot at 1200 developed in D76 at time for 2400.  G.B. Kershaw 450.






HP5 pushed  to 1200,  Pentax ME super.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 macro, Fujifilm Acros 100




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## terri

Oh my word, that's one fat little pug!

Cute shot, JC.


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> Oh my word, that's one fat little pug!
> 
> Cute shot, JC.


He was a snorter


----------



## terri

jcdeboever said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word, that's one fat little pug!
> 
> Cute shot, JC.
> 
> 
> 
> He was a snorter
Click to expand...

Most of 'em are.   

Goofy critters.


----------



## smithdan

G.B.Kershaw 450,  FP4,  D76 1:1


----------



## jcdeboever

My bud's gift to me, a Canon AE1 with a 50mm f3.5 macro. Man, what a camera. I admire the micro contrast, line render, and sharpness of this underrated setup. It's not a great photo, probably, to many here but it is special to me. The image has no technical importance to me but the draw of the lens and the subject speaks to me. The only edit was a slight crop to remove the frame line alignment during scan. There is a story behind the image from the installation artist. I can share via PM if interested.


----------



## Vtec44

Portra 400, Pentax 645nii, 75mm f2.8


----------



## jcdeboever

Vtec44 said:


> Portra 400, Pentax 645nii, 75mm f2.8
> 
> View attachment 148738



Show me something new. It is excellent but I want to learn from someone that takes it to the next level. Your images appear the same, excellent, but your skill has me wondering how far I can progress. That OOF around her face is, well splendid, and inviting. You are an inspiring photographer to newbs like me. Thank you for posting your exceptional work.


----------



## Vtec44

jcdeboever said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400, Pentax 645nii, 75mm f2.8
> 
> View attachment 148738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me something new. It is excellent but I want to learn from someone that takes it to the next level. Your images appear the same, excellent, but your skill has me wondering how far I can progress.
Click to expand...


To be honest, I don't think I'm in the position of teaching anyone anything if they want something new and exciting.     I'm a wedding photographer, it's repetitive.  It's the refinement of my work at every shoot even though they're the same repetitive things.  It's in the details.

Edit:  Checkout Ben Von Wong's work if you want something cool and creative to look at.


----------



## jcdeboever

Vtec44 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400, Pentax 645nii, 75mm f2.8
> 
> View attachment 148738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me something new. It is excellent but I want to learn from someone that takes it to the next level. Your images appear the same, excellent, but your skill has me wondering how far I can progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, I don't think I'm in the position of teaching anyone anything if they want something new and exciting.     I'm a wedding photographer, it's repetitive.  It's the refinement of my work at every shoot even though they're the same repetitive things.  It's in the details.
> 
> Edit:  Checkout Ben Von Wong's work if you want something cool and creative to look at.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I guess I hold you in a higher light based on the images you post. I look at your images and want to learn.


----------



## Vtec44

jcdeboever said:


> Fair enough. I guess I hold you in a higher light based on the images you post. I look at your images and want to learn.



Thanks but you really need to raise your standards!   hahaha I think there are a lot of amazing photographers on this forum and out there.  Unless you're a female, 25-35, about to get married... my work is going to be boring, bland, repetitive, uninspiring, and average.  I've come to terms with that.


----------



## gsgary

Foggy morning Alnmouth beach, Leica M4-2, Ferrania p30


----------



## Vtec44

Film scans came back, Pentax 67 90mm f2.8, Portra 400, Pentax 645nii.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Vtec44 said:


> Film scans came back, Pentax 67 90mm f2.8, Portra 400, Pentax 645nii.
> 
> View attachment 148945



Nominated for  October POTM


----------



## jcdeboever

Fred von den Berg said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film scans came back, Pentax 67 90mm f2.8, Portra 400, Pentax 645nii.
> 
> View attachment 148945
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of votes, good call. 3D quality to it.
> Nominated for  October POTM
Click to expand...


----------



## webestang64

Shot these in 1987, downtown St. Louis, K1000, 50mm, Tri-X, Ilford ID-11, made contact sheet.

Printed last week, Ilford 500H cold-light head, Rodenstock 50mm,  Ilford 8x10 glossy RC, Dektol 1:3, Epson V700.


----------



## jcdeboever

These are sweet webstang.


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> These are sweet webstang.



Thanks! Finally set up my darkroom in my new apartment.


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645 (original), P67  90mm f2.8, Portra 160.


----------



## Vtec44

Manual focus is an art form which I have yet to mastered!  This one I kind of missed focus on the ring but decided to keep it because of her expression.  They were just having fun.

Pentax 645nii, Pentax 67 90mm f2.8, Portra 400.


----------



## terri

Yes, the ring isn't as sharp as necessary to emphasize that's the point of the image, but it's still a terrific candid.   I'm betting they will love this one!


----------



## Vtec44

terri said:


> Yes, the ring isn't as sharp as necessary to emphasize that's the point of the image, but it's still a terrific candid.   I'm betting they will love this one!



I haven't heard back from them.  No news is good news!


----------



## Matt Friedman

The Harsimus Cemetery in Jersey City, NJ. The picture isn't straight because the ground has sunk toward the north, and the retaining wall is in danger of... well... not retaining.

This is from a roll of TMax 400 that I used as a test roll in a Minolta SR-T 201 that I picked up at a stoop sale, with a very nice 45mm MD Rokkor-X f/2. I don't normally like TMax, but I might have to revise my opinion.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 Beercan, Portra 400. Not to excited by the development nor the scan. Not sure if it's correct but this is what I came up with. C41 Press kit, Canoscan 8800F. I may send off my next rolls to compare. I still have 3 rolls of Portra 400 to do.


----------



## gsgary

15 years out of date Fuji Sensia slide film developed by my 90 year old Leica friend, i can't believe how well it's come out but my friend is a expert with slide film it probably helps when you have been developing it for over 50 years
Well Dressing, Well dressing - Wikipedia


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 F4 beercan, Kodak Color Plus 200


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, 50-1.8 AIS. TriX


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, 50mm 1.8 AIS,  Acros 100. First attempt at panning with film camera, not the greatest but worth exploring more.


----------



## Matt Friedman

Not the _best_ picture on the roll, but definitely my favourite. Because Maxie is an amazing, intelligent, and curious cat. And this is a characteristic pose. Ilford HP5+ 400, Minolta XD11 with MD Rokkor-X 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## limr

One of my favorites from the latest pack of the newly re-branded Polaroid film.




rSapersteins by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Nice!  It has that lovely soft look I love.  I only see the one sliver in the upper right where the emulsion didn't quite spread.  Not bad for rebadged instant film.

Me likey.


----------



## smithdan

Really hope that the demand for instant film continues enough that the folks at Impossible Projects keep improving their product.  
Like the arrangements of the elements in this one limr.


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645nii, 67 90 f2.8, Portra 400.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Just got a roll of Superia Xtra 400 back...it was a test roll with nothing on there I'm particularly fond of. But I kinda like this one—it's from a couple months ago when my girlfriend and I had been planning to go for a hike and take pictures of the colourful changing leaves. Unfortunately, the day we set aside to do so happened to fall a couple days after a colossal wind storm that basically stripped them all. But hey, bleak is cool too. 

I think it's a bit pinkish because I had a 1B filter on.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

T-Max 100 developed in Adonal for 6 minutes at about 23°C
Shot with a Konica P&S



 
My wife and Toby dancing


----------



## Matt Friedman

This wasn't a great roll. It is a short (20 frame, bulk-rolled) roll of HP5 400 that I shot to test an Olympus OM2000 a friend had given me. I was rattled and annoyed by the fact that the mirror stuck at f/11 and f/16, so I shot a lot of useless frames. But there are about five or six shots that are okay. This is my favourite. It was a brisk, sunny, fall day in Jersey City, and these empty Adirondack chairs seemed to evoke the death of summer. Olympus OM2000 with Zuiko 50mm f/1.8, Ilford HP5 400.


----------



## Matt Friedman

Ilford Delta 400. Minolta XD-11 with a Minolta MC Rokkor-PF 58mm f/1.4. The throwaway shot at the end of the roll.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

APX 100, Developed in Adonal (1+25) for five and a half minutes at roughly 23°. Pentax Z-20 with standard zoom lens.


----------



## limr

Here's some Portra in a K1000:




rSunrise by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Vtec44 said:


> Pentax 645nii, 67 90 f2.8, Portra 400.
> 
> View attachment 150050



Do you do your own scanning? Probably asked this already haha


----------



## Fred von den Berg

APX 100 developed in Adanol (1+25) for 5 and a half minutes at 23°C. Minolta Riva 135 EX


----------



## Vtec44

SoulfulRecover said:


> Do you do your own scanning? Probably asked this already haha



You may or may have asked but I honestly don't remember hahaha No I don't own my own scanning because it takes too much time and effort.  My lab scanned them for me, Portra + Noritsu scanner.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Vtec44 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do your own scanning? Probably asked this already haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may or may have asked but I honestly don't remember hahaha No I don't own my own scanning because it takes too much time and effort.  My lab scanned them for me, Portra + Noritsu scanner.
Click to expand...


Do they do any of the editing or color adjustments? I typically shoot B&W but have a few boxes of Portra Id like to shoot but I am terrible at color adjustments. Just trying to figure out if there is a typical workflow for color negative scans to get the right colors/WB (that classic Portra look) or if I need to out source.


----------



## webestang64

Vtec44 said:


> My lab scanned them for me, Portra + Noritsu scanner.



I use a Noritsu 1800 series scanner. Best scanner I have ever used.  



SoulfulRecover said:


> Do they do any of the editing or color adjustments?



They would be fools not too. You can do a lot of corrections when scanning with the Noritsu scanner and software.


----------



## Vtec44

SoulfulRecover said:


> Do they do any of the editing or color adjustments? I typically shoot B&W but have a few boxes of Portra Id like to shoot but I am terrible at color adjustments. Just trying to figure out if there is a typical workflow for color negative scans to get the right colors/WB (that classic Portra look) or if I need to out source.



As far as I know they don't.  You can have them to but you have to pay extra.  These are straight scans and I add a bit of contrast adjustment to them.


----------



## webestang64

Vtec44 said:


> As far as I know they don't. You can have them to but you have to pay extra.



Bummer.


----------



## Vtec44

webestang64 said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know they don't. You can have them to but you have to pay extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer.
Click to expand...


That's actually better for me.  Since I do my own editing, I prefer the scans to be neutral so I can do my own color correction if necessary.  Most of the time with film I rarely have to unless I'm getting crazy color casting.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Interesting. The lab here uses an Epson V800 and everything I get back is under exposed a bit and the colors are all over the place. Even my B&W stuff generally comes back dark and not B&W. You can see that its slightly blue so I always make sure to run a B&W layer first thing. I don't know if its the lab, the flatbed scanner or maybe my shutter speeds are inaccurate (I do meter with my phone though)


----------



## smithdan

Minolta Hi Matic G2.    FP4.   D76 1:1

At the Threepoint Creek Ford


----------



## SoulfulRecover

got some real scans finally:


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> Interesting. The lab here uses an Epson V800 and everything I get back is under exposed a bit and the colors are all over the place. Even my B&W stuff generally comes back dark and not B&W. You can see that its slightly blue so I always make sure to run a B&W layer first thing. I don't know if its the lab, the flatbed scanner or maybe my shutter speeds are inaccurate (I do meter with my phone though)


Send your stuff to darkroom, they have a normal, enhanced, and super scan. I have been happy with their enhanced scan of 135 film. I can only imagine it being better on a bigger negative. I send them my color film, I can't figure out how to get Portra to look right with my scanner, everything is to blue. I sent them my last 2 rolls and the negatives looked the same as mine so I figured my processing is ok. Just easier to send to them, they do something right compared to what I get.


----------



## Vtec44

SoulfulRecover said:


> Interesting. The lab here uses an Epson V800 and everything I get back is under exposed a bit and the colors are all over the place. Even my B&W stuff generally comes back dark and not B&W. You can see that its slightly blue so I always make sure to run a B&W layer first thing. I don't know if its the lab, the flatbed scanner or maybe my shutter speeds are inaccurate (I do meter with my phone though)



I'm not sure what's going on behind the scene at the labs   I use The Find Lab almost exclusively, and they have both Frontier and Noritsu scanners.  For color negative film, I tend to over expose Portra 400 about 1-2 stops when metering to get the skin tone to where I want it.   Fuji 400h can handle over exposure a bit better without color casting compare to Portra 400.  I don't know much about B/W film but I heard some people do push it in development for a more contrasty looks.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 35-70 mini beercan, TriX

From Detroit


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Vtec44 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. The lab here uses an Epson V800 and everything I get back is under exposed a bit and the colors are all over the place. Even my B&W stuff generally comes back dark and not B&W. You can see that its slightly blue so I always make sure to run a B&W layer first thing. I don't know if its the lab, the flatbed scanner or maybe my shutter speeds are inaccurate (I do meter with my phone though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on behind the scene at the labs   I use The Find Lab almost exclusively, and they have both Frontier and Noritsu scanners.  For color negative film, I tend to over expose Portra 400 about 1-2 stops when metering to get the skin tone to where I want it.   Fuji 400h can handle over exposure a bit better without color casting compare to Portra 400.  I don't know much about B/W film but I heard some people do push it in development for a more contrasty looks.
Click to expand...


I typically shoot portra 160 and shoot one stop over what was metered. I think I just need to find a new lab


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. The lab here uses an Epson V800 and everything I get back is under exposed a bit and the colors are all over the place. Even my B&W stuff generally comes back dark and not B&W. You can see that its slightly blue so I always make sure to run a B&W layer first thing. I don't know if its the lab, the flatbed scanner or maybe my shutter speeds are inaccurate (I do meter with my phone though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on behind the scene at the labs   I use The Find Lab almost exclusively, and they have both Frontier and Noritsu scanners.  For color negative film, I tend to over expose Portra 400 about 1-2 stops when metering to get the skin tone to where I want it.   Fuji 400h can handle over exposure a bit better without color casting compare to Portra 400.  I don't know much about B/W film but I heard some people do push it in development for a more contrasty looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I typically shoot portra 160 and shoot one stop over what was metered. I think I just need to find a new lab
Click to expand...

The Darkroom is pretty awesome from my experience. I don't use them much but when I do, their scans are clean, and nice.


----------



## Vtec44

SoulfulRecover said:


> I typically shoot portra 160 and shoot one stop over what was metered. I think I just need to find a new lab



Cool!  I generally I push Portra 160 for a slight more contrasty looks (more or less a personal preference).  I also shoot and push Portra 800 from time to time.


----------



## jcdeboever

TriX, EC+2. I liked the reflection from the casino glass on the church. Old Saint Mary's, Detroit.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 35-70 mini beercan. Short roll, HP5+. Fill flash didn't fire.... My brother from another mother


----------



## jcdeboever

Detroit People Mover encounter. Film. Developed at home. Fujifilm GA645Zi, TriX


----------



## terri

Nice one, JC!    I like the angles here, the cityscape background and the silhouetted figures.    Good tonal range, too.   Nice work.


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> Nice one, JC!    I like the angles here, the cityscape background and the silhouetted figures.    Good tonal range, too.   Nice work.


Thanks. 

Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, 35-70mm (72 FT), TriX, HC110. Little Billy (Peter Billingsley) on a Working Magnavox, my guess 1981 or 1982? 

Little Billy


----------



## jcdeboever

Shot today, short roll. Nikon FM, 50mm 1.8 AIS, TriX shot at 800. HC110 B, 8-5 minutes, Rapid Fix, Canoscan 8800F. I followed @Gary A. 's advise on less agitation, thanks Gary. I see what he means, this is the look I am aiming for. Rick blacks, tonal value, bright highlights, sharp grain. Cleaner look. I was over agitating... I was experimenting some time ago and for some reason it stuck in my head.

Albert from Ann Arbor. We had a Cheese Danish and coffee from Starbucks. Nice man, I make a point to hang with him a little bit, every time I go there. I haven't seen him in a while and now I know why... he is out of his power chair. He finally had leg surgery at U of M and is limited to ankle brace now and gets around pretty good. Ankle surgery after first of the year. He was in great spirits today, happiest I ever seen him.


----------



## Gary A.

Super exposure and well developed and overall a Super-Duper photo.  (Super-Duper is a good thing.)


----------



## limr

SoulfulRecover said:


> I typically shoot portra 160 and shoot one stop over what was metered. I think I just need to find a new lab



What lab do you use?


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typically shoot portra 160 and shoot one stop over what was metered. I think I just need to find a new lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lab do you use?
Click to expand...

None for B &W. I do my own black & white. For color, I haven't been able to dial in the color on my scanner so I send to The Darkroom and get the enhanced scans. They have three levels of scan, standard, enhanced, and super. Extra charges if you want pushed or pulled. Very happy with them. Works out to $15.00 a roll for develop and scan. I haven't hooked up my dedicated 135 scanner yet because it came from Europe and they didn't send the proper power adapter with it. Just haven't made time to locate one, I think once that is going, I should be able to get favorable results doing it myself using the C41 press kit. Here's the thing, I don't shoot a lot of color so I'm not in a yank.  

Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SoulfulRecover

limr said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typically shoot portra 160 and shoot one stop over what was metered. I think I just need to find a new lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lab do you use?
Click to expand...


Precision Camera but they send 4x5, 120 and all B&W to another local lab called Holland Photo Imaging. They process the film, send it back to Precision who then does the scanning. Their staff is constantly changing so you deal with new people all the time who can barely take an order. If I don't go in with exactly what I want written down on a sticky note, it wont happen.

Id go directly to Holland but because of its location, I wouldn't be able to get there and back during my lunch break due to traffic. Precision is within walking distance. I did try a third shop in town and they did just fine but their scanning sizes aren't large enough for me and the staff is friendly but it seems like a fake friendly. I didn't like the vibe so I don't bother with them.


----------



## Vtec44

SoulfulRecover said:


> I typically shoot portra 160 and shoot one stop over what was metered. I think I just need to find a new lab



What do you meter for?  I do the same for 160 and typically over expose my color films about 1-2 stops!  I just shot a few rolls  of P160 yesterday and I'm sending them to my lab today.  I really like P160 especially when pushed 1 stop in development.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Vtec44 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typically shoot portra 160 and shoot one stop over what was metered. I think I just need to find a new lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you meter for?  I do the same for 160 and typically over expose my color films about 1-2 stops!  I just shot a few rolls  of P160 yesterday and I'm sending them to my lab today.  I really like P160 especially when pushed 1 stop in development.
Click to expand...


set my ISO at 100, meter the face, then adjust by a stop.


----------



## Vtec44

SoulfulRecover said:


> set my ISO at 100, meter the face, then adjust by a stop.



I typically rate mine at 125 in camera, meter under the chin at the same ISO, bulb in, face the meter down 45 degrees.  That would effectively give me about 1.5 stops.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Vtec44 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> set my ISO at 100, meter the face, then adjust by a stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I typically rate mine at 125 in camera, meter under the chin at the same ISO, bulb in, face the meter down 45 degrees.  That would effectively give me about 1.5 stops.
Click to expand...


Ill have to give this a try


----------



## jcdeboever

I sunny 16 that *hit


----------



## limr

SoulfulRecover said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typically shoot portra 160 and shoot one stop over what was metered. I think I just need to find a new lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lab do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precision Camera but they send 4x5, 120 and all B&W to another local lab called Holland Photo Imaging. They process the film, send it back to Precision who then does the scanning. Their staff is constantly changing so you deal with new people all the time who can barely take an order. If I don't go in with exactly what I want written down on a sticky note, it wont happen.
> 
> Id go directly to Holland but because of its location, I wouldn't be able to get there and back during my lunch break due to traffic. Precision is within walking distance. I did try a third shop in town and they did just fine but their scanning sizes aren't large enough for me and the staff is friendly but it seems like a fake friendly. I didn't like the vibe so I don't bother with them.
Click to expand...


I was about to ask if you'd ever tried Precision, but then I figured you must have since it's in Austin. I have only sent them film once, but I thought they did a very nice job. It's a bit discouraging to hear about the hit-or-miss quality because of staff turnover.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

limr said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typically shoot portra 160 and shoot one stop over what was metered. I think I just need to find a new lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lab do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precision Camera but they send 4x5, 120 and all B&W to another local lab called Holland Photo Imaging. They process the film, send it back to Precision who then does the scanning. Their staff is constantly changing so you deal with new people all the time who can barely take an order. If I don't go in with exactly what I want written down on a sticky note, it wont happen.
> 
> Id go directly to Holland but because of its location, I wouldn't be able to get there and back during my lunch break due to traffic. Precision is within walking distance. I did try a third shop in town and they did just fine but their scanning sizes aren't large enough for me and the staff is friendly but it seems like a fake friendly. I didn't like the vibe so I don't bother with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was about to ask if you'd ever tried Precision, but then I figured you must have since it's in Austin. I have only sent them film once, but I thought they did a very nice job. It's a bit discouraging to hear about the hit-or-miss quality because of staff turnover.
Click to expand...


Its only been the past 2 years or so. Before then, I "knew" the staff there, had great service, quick turn around, always had the right order.... now not so much. The past two times ive been, things have been ok. So hopefully they finally have some people there who know what they are doing.


----------



## Vtec44

SoulfulRecover said:


> Ill have to give this a try



Each of us meter so differently so hopefully my method works for you!


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, 50mm 1.8 AIS, Trix pushed 800, HC110

String em along


----------



## limr

So, I got a bunch of photos back from @webestang64 and that included a test roll of 620 that I shot through an old Kodak folder that I had completely forgotten about. There were blank frames, so clearly the camera needs a bit of work, but the shots that did come out made me want to shoot more 6x9.




rRiverside by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

There was also this one, which isn't particularly exciting (it was a test roll, after all) but it shows how well the lens and a 6x9 frame can capture tones and detail in a more high-contrast scene.



 rBay window by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, 50mm AIS, TriX pushed 1600, HC110. The store had a nice Leica IIIF red dial with a 5cm f/2 lens, pristine body condition, lens looked like it had some stuff going on inside, and the price was outrageous, like $1950.... Anyway, liked the line, shadows, and contrast of the scene.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Revue AC-3s, Revuenon 50mm with yellow filter, APX 400 (pushed to 1600), Adonal 1+25, 30 minutes at 20°C with slight agitation.


----------



## webestang64

limr said:


>



I look at this one and see more than a test shot. And now I want to use my Foldex 6x9.


----------



## Rick50

Doing some film testing.

Ilford Delta 100 (4x5). F22, 1/30 with 2 B800 flash heads. Processed in DDX.





Ilford HP5 Plus (4x5). F22, 1/30 with 2 B800 flash heads. Processed in DDX.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645Zi, Acros 100, D76 1:9, Rapid Fix, Canoscan 8800F. My way of checking out a new camera is to go for a reflection. These people were very interested in my camera. They thought it was an instant camera. Students of photography. Asked a lot of good questions. I absolutely love Acros. Gonna try pushing it next time.


----------



## jcdeboever

Olympus Stylus Zoom 140, Thrift store find. First roll, short roll of TriX400 rolled into hacked 800 DX coded canister. HC110 B, Rapid Fixer, Canonscan 8800F


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 55mm f3.5 Macro, TriX shot at box speed, D76, Rapid Fixer, Canonscan 8800F.


----------



## smithdan

Chrome comes up nice on that Tri X.  Still on the fence over buying 100 ft Tri X or HP 5


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> Chrome comes up nice on that Tri X.  Still on the fence over buying 100 ft Tri X or HP 5


You can't go wrong with either in my opinion. There are subtle differences. You just got to compare them side by side at stock, 800, 1600, etc. or that's what I did. I think HP5+ has a little more tonal range. I prefer TriX for the rich black and look of the grain. It is so close really. Now Acros, that is really a super nice film. I just shot a roll at 400, HC110 B, negatives look gorgeous, and I like how flat it dries & lays in the scanner film holders. I bet the film experts on here would have more opinion on this. You should start a separate thread.


----------



## jcdeboever

Picked up a bag at antique store that had misc stuff in it. Had a couple rolls of film in it. I told myself I wasn't going to use expired film anymore because it can be a pain to deal with. I popped it in and took images of my cat and dog and a few on the street. Developed the 24 exposure roll and only 4 images were decent, about 2 or 3 look like Picasso stuff, this one being my favorite. Some have some abstract quality to them so may goof around with them when I find time. Not sure but the roll may have got wet inside. 

Tank Turret Detail. Canon AE1, 55mm macro 3.5. TriX . D76


----------



## smithdan

Ricoh 500G   FP4   D76 stock.


----------



## limr

From this past June in Clearwater Beach, FL, finally developed and scanned.




rSunset by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rFrenchy&#x27;s by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## earthmanbuck

From a December roll I just got back, using my Pentax Espio point and shoot. Mostly just bad party snapshots and such, but I like the colours in this one.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Vtec44 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have to give this a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of us meter so differently so hopefully my method works for you!
Click to expand...


Heres the scan I got back from the shop. All I did was compress it into a JPEG and lowered the quality so its not a huge file.

This is with metering and over exposing:


----------



## Rick50

Is 1988 recent enough? I found these old negs and scanned a few. Still have the camera - Canon T90. I have a roll of Portra 400 coming tomorrow. 
This is Kodak T-Max 100.


----------



## Vtec44

SoulfulRecover said:


> Heres the scan I got back from the shop. All I did was compress it into a JPEG and lowered the quality so its not a huge file.
> 
> This is with metering and over exposing:




It's totally personal preference but it looks about 1-2 stops under exposed.  However, are you happy with the result?


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Vtec44 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the scan I got back from the shop. All I did was compress it into a JPEG and lowered the quality so its not a huge file.
> 
> This is with metering and over exposing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally personal preference but it looks about 1-2 stops under exposed.  However, are you happy with the result?
Click to expand...


Well I think the problem is the lab that scanned the negative isn't scanning correctly. Theres no reason why this should be so dark when it was metered for their face then adjusted to over expose by 1 stop. If you get in close enough as well, you can see all sorts of newton rings. Its like they dropped the neg directly onto the flat bed and scanned. Then the scanner thought it needed to find the correct exposure and tried to find a middle ground which caused the subjects to be dark. So no Im not happy with the result but I don't know if its because my shutter isn't working correctly or if the lab just doesn't know how to scan.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

The ticket office at St. Ottilien train station, near Landsberg, Bavaria



 

APX 400 at DIN 28, Adonal 1+25 at 20°C for 14.5 minutes, Revue AC-3, 50mm with yellow filter.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fred von den Berg said:


> The ticket office at St. Ottilien train station, near Landsberg, Bavaria
> 
> View attachment 152020
> 
> APX 400 at DIN 28, Adonal 1+25 at 20°C for 14.5 minutes, Revue AC-3, 50mm with yellow filter.


Nice. Tell me why I should use Adonal over HC110 or D76. I primarily shoot TriX or HP5. Occasionally, TMax only because I bought some by accident.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

jcdeboever said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ticket office at St. Ottilien train station, near Landsberg, Bavaria
> 
> View attachment 152020
> 
> APX 400 at DIN 28, Adonal 1+25 at 20°C for 14.5 minutes, Revue AC-3, 50mm with yellow filter.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Tell me why I should use Adonal over HC110 or D76. I primarily shoot TriX or HP5. Occasionally, TMax only because I bought some by accident.
Click to expand...


Thanks. I can't tell you that since I have no experience with any other developers up to now. I'll be taking a camera for repair to Augsburg in the coming days and will ask at the shop if they can supply me with something else to try for comparison. What I can say about Adonal is that it has a very long shelf life, the bottle I'm using now was bought maybe 18 months to 2 years ago, and that you need to watch it with agitation because the negatives can come out very grainy otherwise.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Itll be a week or two before I get my scan back so this is just a phone photo of the negative in the light table. My daughter and my father


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> Itll be a week or two before I get my scan back so this is just a phone photo of the negative in the light table. My daughter and my father


That's gonna be awesome. Hopefully you get a good scan this time.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Itll be a week or two before I get my scan back so this is just a phone photo of the negative in the light table. My daughter and my father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be awesome. Hopefully you get a good scan this time.
Click to expand...


I thought I grabbed the film holder with Delta 100 in it but it turns out I was shooting Portra 160. So it'll be like the other scan but I'll just convert to b&w and bring up the exposure and toss the contrast. It'll be fine in the end


----------



## Vtec44

Portra 400, push 1 stop in development, 67 90 f2.8 on Pentax 645nii


----------



## jcdeboever

Vtec44 said:


> Portra 400, push 1 stop in development, 67 90 f2.8 on Pentax 645nii
> 
> View attachment 152122


Wow, just beautiful all the way around!


----------



## Fred von den Berg

^
Agreed. Simply lovely!


----------



## Vtec44

Thanks @jcdeboever  and @Fred von den Berg .


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


>



dude, that is fantastic. youre awesome.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, that is fantastic. youre awesome.
Click to expand...


Thanks! I was surprised it came out honestly. It was a 1 sec exposure but the kiddo did a good job of not moving


----------



## Peeb

Nikon F100
Nikkor 35-105 macro
Fujifilm
Processed by thedarkroom.com
Post in Photoshop
October 2017




F100-Oct2017 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Vtec44 said:


> Portra 400, push 1 stop in development, 67 90 f2.8 on Pentax 645nii
> 
> View attachment 152122


Do you keep a notebook or journal or something to record your settings?  I really miss EXIF when shooting film.


----------



## jcdeboever

Peeb said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400, push 1 stop in development, 67 90 f2.8 on Pentax 645nii
> 
> View attachment 152122
> 
> 
> 
> Do you keep a notebook or journal or something to record your settings?  I really miss EXIF when shooting film.
Click to expand...

I know you didn't ask me. However, I have then shooting mostly sunny 16, even with a metered camera. I still Journal but I can pretty much visualize the settings by looking at the image once it's processed. I don't know if that's an individual thing but after logging in a journal for a while, I seem to be spot on at guessing what my aperture and shutter speed were based on the scene. Do I recommend this? Not necessarily, but it seems to work for me. So much so, I've Incorporated it somewhat in my digital shooting as well. Additionally, I would venture to say that in portraiture this would not apply


----------



## Peeb

jcdeboever said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400, push 1 stop in development, 67 90 f2.8 on Pentax 645nii
> 
> View attachment 152122
> 
> 
> 
> Do you keep a notebook or journal or something to record your settings?  I really miss EXIF when shooting film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you didn't ask me. However, I have then shooting mostly sunny 16, even with a metered camera. I still Journal but I can pretty much visualize the settings by looking at the image once it's processed. I don't know if that's an individual thing but after logging in a journal for a while, I seem to be spot on at guessing what my aperture and shutter speed were based on the scene. Do I recommend this? Not necessarily, but it seems to work for me. So much so, I've Incorporated it somewhat in my digital shooting as well. Additionally, I would venture to say that in portraiture this would not apply
Click to expand...

Wow!  To me that is akin to perfect pitch in music:  it can be learned to an extent but some are just 'naturals'.  Amazing.


----------



## jcdeboever

Peeb said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400, push 1 stop in development, 67 90 f2.8 on Pentax 645nii
> 
> View attachment 152122
> 
> 
> 
> Do you keep a notebook or journal or something to record your settings?  I really miss EXIF when shooting film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you didn't ask me. However, I have then shooting mostly sunny 16, even with a metered camera. I still Journal but I can pretty much visualize the settings by looking at the image once it's processed. I don't know if that's an individual thing but after logging in a journal for a while, I seem to be spot on at guessing what my aperture and shutter speed were based on the scene. Do I recommend this? Not necessarily, but it seems to work for me. So much so, I've Incorporated it somewhat in my digital shooting as well. Additionally, I would venture to say that in portraiture this would not apply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  To me that is akin to perfect pitch in music:  it can be learned to an extent but some are just 'naturals'.  Amazing.
Click to expand...

So the F100 doesn't have the ability to imprint the settings on the negative?


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400, push 1 stop in development, 67 90 f2.8 on Pentax 645nii
> 
> View attachment 152122
> 
> 
> 
> Do you keep a notebook or journal or something to record your settings?  I really miss EXIF when shooting film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you didn't ask me. However, I have then shooting mostly sunny 16, even with a metered camera. I still Journal but I can pretty much visualize the settings by looking at the image once it's processed. I don't know if that's an individual thing but after logging in a journal for a while, I seem to be spot on at guessing what my aperture and shutter speed were based on the scene. Do I recommend this? Not necessarily, but it seems to work for me. So much so, I've Incorporated it somewhat in my digital shooting as well. Additionally, I would venture to say that in portraiture this would not apply
Click to expand...

I can look at my old pixs and call out lens and settings.  (But then who knows if I'm wrong?)


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400, push 1 stop in development, 67 90 f2.8 on Pentax 645nii
> 
> View attachment 152122
> 
> 
> 
> Do you keep a notebook or journal or something to record your settings?  I really miss EXIF when shooting film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you didn't ask me. However, I have then shooting mostly sunny 16, even with a metered camera. I still Journal but I can pretty much visualize the settings by looking at the image once it's processed. I don't know if that's an individual thing but after logging in a journal for a while, I seem to be spot on at guessing what my aperture and shutter speed were based on the scene. Do I recommend this? Not necessarily, but it seems to work for me. So much so, I've Incorporated it somewhat in my digital shooting as well. Additionally, I would venture to say that in portraiture this would not apply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can look at my old pixs and call out lens and settings.  (But then who knows if I'm wrong?)
Click to expand...

Right.


----------



## Vtec44

Peeb said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400, push 1 stop in development, 67 90 f2.8 on Pentax 645nii
> 
> View attachment 152122
> 
> 
> 
> Do you keep a notebook or journal or something to record your settings?  I really miss EXIF when shooting film.
Click to expand...



The Pentax have data imprinting on the negatives so I don't have to write it down but I do write down the info for each roll of film and scan it into the same folder as the scanned images.    I shoot mostly  3 film stocks (Portra 160, 400, 800) so I kind of know everything by heart.


----------



## Peeb

Nikon F100 and nikor 200-500 (don't recall if 1.4x teleconverter or not).  Cropped and tweaked in DXO and photoshop



Moon captured on film by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Up the flag pole by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## SoulfulRecover

My wife would kill me for posting this (she doesn't like the way she looks) but I think its cute. Quick phone photo of the neg and invert. Probably wont ever get it scanned


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> My wife would kill me for posting this (she doesn't like the way she looks) but I think its cute. Quick phone photo of the neg and invert. Probably wont ever get it scanned
> 
> View attachment 152538


Beautiful . She should be proud, just a wonderful image.


----------



## webestang64

From a camera bag found roll of Fuji 800. I think these were taken with my Pentax K1000, I don't remember......


----------



## smithdan

Olympus Stylus 80,  iso 400 house brand c41 colour print film of unknown vintage that was in it,  D76 stock.


----------



## jcdeboever

Expired in 2008, Fujifilm Neopan 1600 B & W, HC110 B, 7 min @2o°, Rapid Fix. Holga 135

Toy Neo Daisy


----------



## Rick50

Kodak Kodachrome late 80's. Grand Canyon.
Sure wish Kodak would bring it back.
Breaking storm:


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645Zi, Acros 100 shot at 400. HC110 B.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 120 TLR. TMax 100. Developed at 800 for experiment in HC110. Used a Vinegar with water stop bath, no difference noticed.


----------



## jcdeboever

It's a tie between these two. Fujifilm GA645Zi, Acros 100, D76

Drive by this all the time and everytime I would say, I got to shoot that. Well finally did.




2. Roll - off box detail. My grandpa made this years ago, surprised to see it in downtown Lansing. He welded his initials on it HS. It looked like one of his but I thought no way, but it was.


----------



## Peeb

Nikon F100 and Tokina 11-16mm (a "DX" lens that is perfectly usable with a film camera at 16mm) with fujifims. Scanned on Epson v600.



Osage County Courthouse by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## timor

I am wandering thru this thread, and others and wonder about one thing. WHAT will survive from all this pretty amazing  images. I would like to see a book with them, something to keep them for posterity. Despite modern trends printed book has value. Not only material, but very much emotional because of the contents. Maybe we should think about this.


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> I am wandering thru this thread, and others and wonder about one thing. WHAT will survive from all this pretty amazing  images. I would like to see a book with them, something to keep them for posterity. Despite modern trends printed book has value. Not only material, but very much emotional because of the contents. Maybe we should think about this.


That would be kinda cool


----------



## SoulfulRecover

If there was enough content, you could have chapters. Such as architecture, portrait, landscape. . . Have it limited to one, two, or four pages per person.

The problem would be financing and coordination and even we had a set of books made, who would they me marketed to? If its just for each of us to have a copy, would the benefit of having a physical copy out weigh the cost of a low production run of books? Do the people in this thread really care about seeing and paying for someone else's photos when they could come on here and look for free?

I think its a cool idea and would love to do it but I am not personally in a place where I could help finance something like this unfortunately. If the wife's new company takes off, then it wouldn't be a problem but we are currently living on my pay alone which will be a problem shortly if something doesn't change.

Maybe a go fund me type campaign?

First we would have to see who in here would be willing to submit photos, then talk to a company about potential cost.


----------



## espresso2x

Some concepts of photo books i've bought:

Polaroids
Ultra long exposure pinholes (months)
War photographer x2
Agency retrospective (Magnum)
1960s/70s 'almanac' photobooks x2 or x3 (press photography)
Street fashion (early 2000s, various capital cities)
Widelux panoramic (documentary) x2
A low print run DIY book about Antwerpen (old buildings being demolished to make way for the 'new' city, a sort of art/documentary b&w folio)
A collection of photos of London, pre-1900
Annie Leibovitz retrospective


----------



## espresso2x

A good read (including the comments):
https://petapixel.com/2015/02/26/three-approaches-to-publishing-your-photo-book/


----------



## earthmanbuck

Got a couple rolls back today, including my first foray into medium format. This was not the best lit picture on the roll, but I like something about it nonetheless.


 

The other roll was 35mm, I was testing out a Yashica Minister III that was my grandfather's and that I forgot I had. It's in really good shape, and while it was not my favourite thing to shoot, the results were pretty good. This is my girlfriend shortly after taking her hair out of braids.


----------



## webestang64

Green Door.....Pentax MV 50mm Fuji 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, 35mm F/2 D, TriX pushed 1 stop. HC110 B, Rapid Fixer, Epson V800

Disconnect / conntect?


----------



## Vtec44

Testing an old lens to see how it handles flare.  The lens did better than expected, but the photographer needs some work.  LOL

P645nii, Portra 400.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F,  Nikkor 55 f3.5 pre AI, Tri-X.  Not positive but @pixmedic may like this, I think his wife collects them? This one had a price tag of $850 if I recall correctly. This lens really shines close up, distance, eh... so so. 

Ideal


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> Nikon F,  Nikkor 55 f3.5 pre AI, Tri-X.  Not positive but @pixmedic may like this, I think his wife collects them? This one had a price tag of $850 if I recall correctly. This lens really shines close up, distance, eh... so so.
> 
> Ideal
> View attachment 154193




per the Wife:
~1870's ish. its basically a white, and later a white rotary treadle machine.
also basically the same as a frister and rossmann of the same time period.
$850 is egregious.
IF its MINT...AND has the bentwood case (also MINT) MAYBE $400-$500.
this one has a lot of wear on the deck and wheel,
decals look like they have some fading, lifter bar is worn, and the nose plate is pretty worn on the sides. so..not mint by a long shot.
its a rare bird, sure...but you can get near identical models in white and frister&rossmann for less than half that price and actually own a machine that has a name people will actually recognize.

its pretty though.

on an unrelated note, i think your horizon is tilted.


----------



## timor

Pardon my mistake. For a moment I though I am on Kijiji.


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon F,  Nikkor 55 f3.5 pre AI, Tri-X.  Not positive but @pixmedic may like this, I think his wife collects them? This one had a price tag of $850 if I recall correctly. This lens really shines close up, distance, eh... so so.
> 
> Ideal
> View attachment 154193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per the Wife:
> ~1870's ish. its basically a white, and later a white rotary treadle machine.
> also basically the same as a frister and rossmann of the same time period.
> $850 is egregious.
> IF its MINT...AND has the bentwood case (also MINT) MAYBE $400-$500.
> this one has a lot of wear on the deck and wheel,
> decals look like they have some fading, lifter bar is worn, and the nose plate is pretty worn on the sides. so..not mint by a long shot.
> its a rare bird, sure...but you can get near identical models in white and frister&rossmann for less than half that price and actually own a machine that has a name people will actually recognize.
> 
> its pretty though.
> 
> on an unrelated note, i think your horizon is tilted.
Click to expand...

It's tilted because when framing, lined up with base.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

photo of the kiddo:





Ill have to get a scan at some point


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> photo of the kiddo:
> 
> View attachment 154212
> 
> Ill have to get a scan at some point



I love this, can't wait to see it scanned.


----------



## jcdeboever

Shooting through 1830's lead glass. Man, I am a sucker for lead glass. Every time I see it, I got to shoot through it. I intentionally left the exterior brick, window edge in the frame, to connect the viewer with the anomalies of lead glass.   

Nikon F, Nikkor micro 55 f3.5 Pre AI, TriX 400. f/8 @ 1/1000s, Epson V800


 

2. Side view. Not as rippled but more reflective. Different window.


----------



## smithdan

jcdeboever said:


> Shooting through 1830's lead glass. Man, I am a sucker for lead glass. Every time I see it, I got to shoot through it. I intentionally left the exterior brick, window edge in the frame, to connect the viewer with the anomalies of lead glass.



Interesting effect,  good subject as well.


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting through 1830's lead glass. Man, I am a sucker for lead glass. Every time I see it, I got to shoot through it. I intentionally left the exterior brick, window edge in the frame, to connect the viewer with the anomalies of lead glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting effect,  good subject as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks bud. If I ever printed #1, I'd probably crop out the brick edge.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, Nikkor 43-86 F/3.5. TMax 100. HC 10 B. In the hood of Detroit. East Side. Foot of Alter Road. 

Gone fishing


----------



## jcdeboever

Sewer Ladder. Nikon FM, 35 f/2D, Acros 100, HC 110 h


----------



## webestang64

Red Door. Pentax K1000 50mm Fuji 400


----------



## jcdeboever

I did everything I knew how to eliminate the fishing line in camera. I am happy with result of a goal to illuminate a subject on film while trying to eliminate highlights and create a floating effect. Unfortunately, I burned through three images on film to study. I had to post process but it was minimal. Spot, drop 2 stop, focus, and make sure you +2 stop and/or bracket. The fishing line was virtually invisible. I have so much to learn. I am such a bad photographer.


----------



## timor

Great idea ! A bit of surrealism ?


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> I am such a bad photographer.


I disagree with this statement!


----------



## jcdeboever

webestang64 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am such a bad photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with this statement!
Click to expand...

Your too kind[emoji4]


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> I did everything I knew how to eliminate the fishing line in camera. I am happy with result of a goal to illuminate a subject on film while trying to eliminate highlights and create a floating effect. Unfortunately, I burned through three images on film to study. I had to post process but it was minimal. Spot, drop 2 stop, focus, and make sure you +2 stop and/or bracket. The fishing line was virtually invisible. I have so much to learn. I am such a bad photographer.
> 
> View attachment 154672


Fantastic.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did everything I knew how to eliminate the fishing line in camera. I am happy with result of a goal to illuminate a subject on film while trying to eliminate highlights and create a floating effect. Unfortunately, I burned through three images on film to study. I had to post process but it was minimal. Spot, drop 2 stop, focus, and make sure you +2 stop and/or bracket. The fishing line was virtually invisible. I have so much to learn. I am such a bad photographer.
> 
> View attachment 154672
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F with eye level prism, 55mm f/3.5 micro pre-ai, TriX shot at 400 using sunny 16 method, HC110 B for 6 min, rapid fix, Epson V800. It was cold, 23°

1. Rothko inspired


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 55mm f3.5, TriX. 
I have a pair of these somewhere, from the 70's. I recall them being outrageously large / heavy but good sounding.  

Vintage Cans


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> I have a pair of these somewhere, from the 70's. I recall them being outrageously large / heavy but good sounding.



OMG.....I had a set of those too......very heavy but man did they sound good. I use a set of Koss UR-20's now, cheap but have a great sound and are light weight.


----------



## Kschmid

This shot was on my Pentax K1000, Kodak Gold 200 expired film.


----------



## minicoop1985

---_0071 by Michael Long, on Flickr

Shot on my GX680.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Phone scans from testing the new lens


----------



## earthmanbuck

First roll through my Canon AF35M. A lot of these shots turned out pretty blurry, which is a bummer because one of the reasons I picked it up was that I'd heard people rave about how sharp they are. Not sure if it's the camera, dirty lens, old film, or just my crappy scans...but anyway. I like the shadows and psychedelic feel of this one, even if it is out of focus.


----------



## jcdeboever

earthmanbuck said:


> First roll through my Canon AF35M. A lot of these shots turned out pretty blurry, which is a bummer because one of the reasons I picked it up was that I'd heard people rave about how sharp they are. Not sure if it's the camera, dirty lens, old film, or just my crappy scans...but anyway. I like the shadows and psychedelic feel of this one, even if it is out of focus.
> View attachment 155547


The person was moving and either the focus was locked in prior to the person entering and/or shutter speed was to slow. One of the reasons I don't like AF vintage cameras, especially point and shoots. If a lot of non moving shots were sharp, kind of tells you it's the AF. Another reason, no control on a camera like this. If there was a switch to change it to manual focus and the lens had the foot marks on it, then we might be able to overcome some things. 

I would rather have a zone focusing point shoot over these AF ones. At least you know if the subject falls within your zone, it will be sharp. Like the tiny Minox camera's as an example.  I don't like vintage AF SLRs either, for the same reason. I end up using manual or zone focus on them as well. AF has come a long way with digital/mirrorless. With vintage AF cameras, it really leaves a lot to be desired. That has been my experience.


----------



## earthmanbuck

jcdeboever said:


> The person was moving and either the focus was locked in prior to the person entering and/or shutter speed was to slow. One of the reasons I don't like AF vintage cameras, especially point and shoots. If a lot of non moving shots were sharp, kind of tells you it's the AF. Another reason, no control on a camera like this. If there was a switch to change it to manual focus and the lens had the foot marks on it, then we might be able to overcome some things.


That's weird, because it was my understanding (based on several reviews I'd read) that this camera was super fast with the auto-focus, and specifically noted how great the focusing was for moving objects. It's also weird because the camera doesn't do the half-press for focus thing—you have to trip the auto timer and focus, then re-compose in order to focus anywhere other than dead center. I know I didn't do that for this one, and I also know if she was moving it was just barely. Do you think it could be a scan thing? I scanned these myself, and the negatives were curled enough that I had a harder time keeping them in the holder than I usually do.


----------



## jcdeboever

earthmanbuck said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person was moving and either the focus was locked in prior to the person entering and/or shutter speed was to slow. One of the reasons I don't like AF vintage cameras, especially point and shoots. If a lot of non moving shots were sharp, kind of tells you it's the AF. Another reason, no control on a camera like this. If there was a switch to change it to manual focus and the lens had the foot marks on it, then we might be able to overcome some things.
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird, because it was my understanding (based on several reviews I'd read) that this camera was super fast with the auto-focus, and specifically noted how great the focusing was for moving objects. It's also weird because the camera doesn't do the half-press for focus thing—you have to trip the auto timer and focus, then re-compose in order to focus anywhere other than dead center. I know I didn't do that for this one, and I also know if she was moving it was just barely. Do you think it could be a scan thing? I scanned these myself, and the negatives were curled enough that I had a harder time keeping them in the holder than I usually do.
Click to expand...

One way to find out is to use a lupe and see if it's in focus. It appears to me it is not but hard to tell on here. If you don't have a lupe, a 50mm prime lens reversed will work. Set the negative on your cell phone and a all white jpeg background and inspect. You should be able to tell with this makeshift method.

You don't mention if other negatives on the roll of non moving subjects appear sharp.


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645nii, Portra 400, 67 90 f2.8.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8, Acros 100, HC110 B

Drummer Man


----------



## john.margetts

Some shots from my recently purchased Praktica F.X2 using my Helios 44M lens and Agfa Vista+ film. Quite happy with the camera.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, Acros shot at 400, 50mm 1.8 AIS, HC 110 (B) 10 min, Epson V800. 

Two high school girls working on their film photography assignment. Talked to them a little bit but it was clear they were cautious. I am a large man, and there are a lot of strange people these days. I say, good for them for being safe. Still refreshing to learn that such a program still exists.


----------



## Gary A.

Many schools still teach film, as it is much easier.  There are a ton of digital cameras and each have different methodologies to attain or semi-attain manual controls.  Manual controls is pretty much the norm for 35mm cameras.  Mary Lou and I attended a beginning digital class. The instructor could not teach and was unable to project what little knowledge she had to the students.  But sitting there with 25 other students with 25 different cameras with 25 different layout for controls and menus ... just seemed like an impossible task.


----------



## Gary A.

Vtec44 said:


> Pentax 645nii, Portra 400, 67 90 f2.8.
> 
> View attachment 155605


So James, while I love your film work ... but, (the big but), couldn't you attain the same results with digital, (apart from the purity and market appeal one may generate from film)?


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, Acros shot at 400, 35mm 1.8 AF-D, HC 110 B, Epson V800


----------



## Vtec44

Gary A. said:


> So James, while I love your film work ... but, (the big but), couldn't you attain the same results with digital, (apart from the purity and market appeal one may generate from film)?



Yes and no.  I have to do a lot of work on each individual photo to get close to the colors of film especially the skin tone and green.  In even lighting it's almost a wash but I still spend more time to get the digital version to look like film.  In harsh lighting, the transition from light to dark is a more gradual with film because of the larger format.  It's so much easier and quicker to get the colors and looks right with film than digital to look like film.   It's purely aesthetic


----------



## jcdeboever

challenge digital this day. I did it just for fun. I think digital wins is resolution with MY scanner. However, there is a wonderful signature with film. Nikon F3HP, 50mm f1.8 AIS, Acros shot at 400.

FORD


----------



## SoulfulRecover

couldn't decide on which one I liked better:





Local lab ran it as C41 by mistake. They felt so bad, they gave me a refund and wrote out a note saying no matter how big my next processing order is, its free. Cant be too mad


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> couldn't decide on which one I liked better:
> 
> View attachment 156233
> 
> Local lab ran it as C41 by mistake. They felt so bad, they gave me a refund and wrote out a note saying no matter how big my next processing order is, its free. Cant be too mad



I like the new lab the best. I hope it's wasn't Darkroom as I recommended them....


----------



## SoulfulRecover

No it was Precision Camera here in Austin. Simple keying error. The lab it was sent to up the street, Holland Photo Imaging, typically checks the film prior to swimming it but they didn't this time. I'm sure if I would have checked the receipt I was given, I would have seen it and could have said something too.


----------



## webestang64

SoulfulRecover said:


> No it was Precision Camera here in Austin. Simple keying error. The lab it was sent to up the street, Holland Photo Imaging, typically checks the film prior to swimming it but they didn't this time. I'm sure if I would have checked the receipt I was given, I would have seen it and could have said something too.



I've messed up a few rolls/sheets in my day and boy did I feel like $#!%, can't be perfect every time. Glad to hear they will make good on the mistake.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

webestang64 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was Precision Camera here in Austin. Simple keying error. The lab it was sent to up the street, Holland Photo Imaging, typically checks the film prior to swimming it but they didn't this time. I'm sure if I would have checked the receipt I was given, I would have seen it and could have said something too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've messed up a few rolls/sheets in my day and boy did I feel like $#!%, can't be perfect every time. Glad to hear they will make good on the mistake.
Click to expand...


yeah they were very sorry. the kid that took my order, him and I have been chit chatting a lot lately and are new friends. Im sure he feels a lot worse than I do about it. It sucks but its not the end of the world.


----------



## Peeb

Same shot, processed in color and b/w. 

Camera:  Nikon F100
Lens:  Tokina 16-11 at 16mm
Film:  Agfa vista

Debating which one I prefer....



Osage Cathedral in BW from floor level 2 of 2 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr




Osage Cathedral- view from floor level.  1 in a series of 2 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3, 35 f2, TriX

Mermaid


----------



## Gary A.

ahhhhh ... TriX grain. Takes me back to the good ol' days.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> ahhhhh ... TriX grain. Takes me back to the good ol' days.


I love me some TriX


----------



## webestang64

35mm Fuji 400 loaded in a 126 cartridge shot with a Rollei 126.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3, 35mm f2, TriX

Busted


----------



## webestang64

espresso2x said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35mm Fuji 400 loaded in a 126 cartridge shot with a Rollei 126.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have liftoff! Kudos
Click to expand...


Thanks, looking forward to trying it again.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3, 35mm, TriX @200, HC110

Beach Boy


----------



## valynka

I accidentally double exposed this roll but this picture seems to have come out fine. It's one I shot during the first exposure, about 6 or 7 years ago, but developed just last week.
TriX 400 - Pentax spotmatic



jueves pentax sp by Valentina Roldán, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

One of my favorite, long time customers, DynaMike. Nikon FM, 50mm, TriX, HC110. We are trouble when we get together. He is small (5ft 4) and I am big. He is my bud.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 43-86 f/3.5, TriX, HC110

Good Boy


----------



## Vtec44

Just testing out my new setup for weddings...

Pentax 67ii, 105mm f2.4, Portra 400


----------



## Vtec44

Ok, I like this one too.  Loading film on a wedding day seems like an eternity on a Pentax 67ii... especially when you're loosing light in a hurry LOL


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, 50mm 1.8 AIS, TriX 800 short roll, HC110. Manipulated, in camera. No edit from scan other than resize to fit on here. 

I am, I was, I will... give him a light.


----------



## pendennis

Shot a test roll of Ektar in my new Hasselblad 500 C/M.  Ektar 100, C41.  Scanned with an Epson V850, and converted to JPEG and sepia in Affinity.

One of many abandoned buildings in southwest Detroit, this one on W. Jefferson Ave near Delray neighborhood.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3, 35 f2D, TriX@200. HC110 B

Very nice lady, gentle soul. Her name is Parvati. She said, "you like to make make beautiful pictures, no?" 

Parvati


----------



## markjwyatt

This was from a test roll I bought for my newly acquired Kiev 4. It is also the first time I have shot film in over 15 years and 35mm in even longer.





Japanese Ceramic Dragons by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## DennyN

Holga 120n with Ilford HP5 & Holga Holgon MF Flash
Puggle the face of genius


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 67ii, 105 f2.4, Portra 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Pelican on the pier


----------



## jcdeboever

Volleyball game. TriX, Nikon F3, 35mm f2D, HC110


----------



## jcdeboever

Working Horses


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 67ii, 105 f2.4, Portra 400.


----------



## terri

Lovely!


----------



## earthmanbuck

Got a couple rolls back from a recent trip to San Francisco, here are a couple candid shots I liked.

Nikon FE, Vivitar 28mm, Portra 160


 

Nikon FE, Nikkor 43-86mm, Portra 400 shot @800. Also used an 85B I think.


----------



## terri

Very nice.   Love me some Portra.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I love Argyle socks!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Some quick phone pics of the negatives Im dropping off today for some scans


----------



## smithdan

Brownie Target 620   Acros 100  D76 stock.


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> Some quick phone pics of the negatives Im dropping off today for some scans
> 
> View attachment 158322


Nice, I want to see those scans!


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


>


This is so beautiful. You are super talented. I absolutely love your work. You need to set up a darkroom and start to do prints. The scans do not do your work the justice they deserve.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful. You are super talented. I absolutely love your work. You need to set up a darkroom and start to do prints. The scans do not do your work the justice they deserve.
Click to expand...


You're too kind  I had small dark room for doing medium format prints and I was awful at "editing" them. Also had zero room in my apartment bathroom so it was all sold off. There's a company out of state that does amazing wet printing work but their prices are well beyond what I could afford. I do have a nice ink jet printer but I cant seem to setup my computer and the printer profiles just right to get the prints as seen on screen so I kind of gave up on that as well.


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful. You are super talented. I absolutely love your work. You need to set up a darkroom and start to do prints. The scans do not do your work the justice they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too kind  I had small dark room for doing medium format prints and I was awful at "editing" them. Also had zero room in my apartment bathroom so it was all sold off. There's a company out of state that does amazing wet printing work but their prices are well beyond what I could afford. I do have a nice ink jet printer but I cant seem to setup my computer and the printer profiles just right to get the prints as seen on screen so I kind of gave up on that as well.
Click to expand...

Man, that's unfortunate.


----------



## twilli53

A shot of one of my playgrounds in Central Florida . Arbuckle Creek  F100, Nikon 28-70 3.5-4.5  HP5


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## twilli53

This is another favorite place and it was a comfortable clear morning for FL. F100 28-70 3.5-4.5, HP5


----------



## Gary A.

SoulfulRecover said:


>


This is the best I've seen of your work.  Nicely done.


----------



## Gary A.

twilli53 said:


> This is another favorite place and it was a comfortable clear morning for FL. F100 28-70 3.5-4.5, HP5


A touch too contrasty for my tastes. Looks like a great place to take a stroll.


----------



## Gary A.

SoulfulRecover said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful. You are super talented. I absolutely love your work. You need to set up a darkroom and start to do prints. The scans do not do your work the justice they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too kind  I had small dark room for doing medium format prints and I was awful at "editing" them. Also had zero room in my apartment bathroom so it was all sold off. There's a company out of state that does amazing wet printing work but their prices are well beyond what I could afford. I do have a nice ink jet printer but I cant seem to setup my computer and the printer profiles just right to get the prints as seen on screen so I kind of gave up on that as well.
Click to expand...


I'm with JC on you getting prints out of your stuff. Many community colleges still offer film photo classes with darkrooms.  Maybe you could find a photo club/group in your area and "borrow" another member's darkroom.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Gary A. said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I've seen of your work.  Nicely done.
Click to expand...


Thank you sir!

There is one darkroom club in Austin. I bought some supplies from the guy back when I still had my little setup but Im not sure if its still up and running.


----------



## webestang64

Old negs- Notes say Pentax K1000 50mm, Tri-X, ID-11, 2-15-85. Had this camera 5 years at this point.
New prints- Ilford RC Pearl, cold-light, LPD 1:3, Epson V700, 6-2-18.


----------



## terri

Nice work, @webestang64 !    I've grown to really like LPD.     

Still can't bring myself to use RC paper, though.   I know it's come a long way, is faster, uses less water in the wash, etc.   Silly person, me.       These look great!


----------



## webestang64

terri said:


> Nice work, @webestang64 !    I've grown to really like LPD.
> 
> Still can't bring myself to use RC paper, though.   I know it's come a long way, is faster, uses less water in the wash, etc.   Silly person, me.       These look great!



Thanks for the comments! LPD is my favorite paper developer, been using it for the last 25 years. I do understand the "fiber based paper" mentally. Better overall tones, longer lasting. But I must say Ilford's RC portfolio paper is outstanding. And as far as longevity, I have RC prints I made in the early 80's and they look fine to me. Plus, a hundred years from now I won't know the difference....LOL


----------



## terri

If I were ever going to use an RC paper, it would likely be Ilford!


----------



## jcdeboever

webestang64 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, @webestang64 !    I've grown to really like LPD.
> 
> Still can't bring myself to use RC paper, though.   I know it's come a long way, is faster, uses less water in the wash, etc.   Silly person, me.       These look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments! LPD is my favorite paper developer, been using it for the last 25 years. I do understand the "fiber based paper" mentally. Better overall tones, longer lasting. But I must say Ilford's RC portfolio paper is outstanding. And as far as longevity, I have RC prints I made in the early 80's and they look fine to me. Plus, a hundred years from now I won't know the difference....LOL
Click to expand...

what do you use for stop bath and fixer?


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> what do you use for stop bath and fixer?



Since a customer at my work gave me 2 gallons of Kodak indicator stop bath I have enough to last a life time and I use good old single part Kodak powder fixer for paper and film.


----------



## jcdeboever

webestang64 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you use for stop bath and fixer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since a customer at my work gave me 2 gallons of Kodak indicator stop bath I have enough to last a life time and I use good old single part Kodak powder fixer for paper and film.
Click to expand...

I was curious. I use Dektol but will be going with yours on the next purchase. I'm going to hunt down some 16 ounce containers first. I'm going to buy some of that paper as well.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Try Photographers Formulary TF-5 Archival fixer. No stop bath needed just a water rinse in between. *See here*


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> I use Dektol but will be going with yours on the next purchase.



 LPD (I use the powder) has a long life in the tray. My printing is done at night over 2-3 days. I just leave the LPD in the tray and cover with saran wrap. The next night it still looks and works as if I just mixed it. I've let it sit in the tray for up to a week with no loss in strength. 
 The Ilford RC Portfolio paper to me is just wonderful. With a 250 weight it's thick and handles well.  The tones are clean and well divined.


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


>



If you don't print that out, I'm gonna hunt you down and slap you. Excellent. You are one of the most, if not most, talented photogs on this site.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't print that out, I'm gonna hunt you down and slap you. Excellent. You are one of the most, if not most, talented photogs on this site.
Click to expand...


I appreciate it but no way am I in the top here. Waaaaaaaaay too many good photogs posting. As for prints, I may print the one of her sitting on the floor. No idea what Id do with it though


----------



## jcdeboever

jcdeboever said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't print that out, I'm gonna hunt you down and slap you. Excellent. You are one of the most, if not most, talented photogs on this site.
Click to expand...




SoulfulRecover said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't print that out, I'm gonna hunt you down and slap you. Excellent. You are one of the most, if not most, talented photogs on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate it but no way am I in the top here. Waaaaaaaaay too many good photogs posting. As for prints, I may print the one of her sitting on the floor. No idea what Id do with it though
Click to expand...


Well, you are the best large format photog on here.... and I understand art. You got it sir, and are one of the best on here, regardless of format or style. You should consider to start speaking positive things about your art work. You are extremely gifted and should be making a "more than enough" living from your talent. No one on here is doing work at your level. Actually, not even close.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Thank you for the kind words  In some ways Id love to make a living with my photography but also not. It's nice being able to shoot what I want, when I want and not have to worry about deadlines and all that. I always wanted to teach though. Currently, I work at a tax office running books for companies. Definitely not what I would like to do but it pays well


----------



## earthmanbuck

Random dudes in a San Francisco bar. Portra 800 shot at 1600, Nikon FE.



 

Girlfriend examining new curtains. Kentmere 400 shot at 1600, Pentax K1000.


----------



## webestang64

earthmanbuck said:


> Girlfriend examining new curtains. Kentmere 400 shot at 1600, Pentax K1000.



Sweet image! Nice detail showing the outside.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Thanks!


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax SP1000, Takumar 200mm, Kodak Gold 200 shot at 100. Different rolls, same film and shooting speed.


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax SP1000, Kodak Gold 200 shot at 100, Takumar 55mm 1.8. This was shot hand held at 1/30s, f/1.8 surprised it came out.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 55 f3.5 micro, Agfa Vista shot at 100. Sunny 16. My last roll, I'm gonna miss this film. It was inexpensive and loved the colors it produced in daylight.


----------



## PKarn

Kiev 60 with HP5. She couldn't figure out how to get out afterwards haha


----------



## Fred von den Berg

This is my favorite leaf from the current batch using a Fuji Instax Wide camera with BW film:


----------



## smithdan

Zenit E,  Helios 58mm f2.  3cm extention tube.     HP5,  D76 stock.


----------



## terri

Lovely, smithdan!


----------



## smithdan

Thank you Terri.  That lens is a  sleeper.  Build is rough but nice sharpness and unique bokeh.  Took one with it on the K S2 and posted on the Pentax thread.
...a welcome addition to the bag.


----------



## espresso2x

I like a lot!



jcdeboever said:


> Nikon F, 55 f3.5 micro, Agfa Vista shot at 100. Sunny 16. My last roll, I'm gonna miss this film. It was inexpensive and loved the colors it produced in daylight.
> 
> View attachment 159446


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, Nikkor Micro 55 f3/5, TriX shot at 400, HC110. I should have put the mirror up but I love the shot anyway. I thought it being on the ground would stabilize it enough, lesson learned.


----------



## jcdeboever

Daughter in law. Just came in from work. Nikon F, Nikkor 43-86 f/3.5, TriX shot at 400, HC 110.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, SB 28 with home made bounce card, Nikkor 35-70 f/3.5 (72mm), TriX, HC110, Epson V800


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 55 f/3.5, TriX

Safety First


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GX680III, 250mm f/5.6, Fujifilm 400H expired 2013, waist level finder. C41 press kit. Epson V800, silverfast. Spot metered @ ISO 200 to compensate for expired film. f/11 @1/250s, mirror up. Bogen 3020 tripod. 

This bonsai was about the size of an overhead microwave.

Wax on Wax off


----------



## earthmanbuck




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 35 f/2d, Ilford FP4+ @125, Ilford Ilfosol 3, sunny 16

Maddy


----------



## Gary A.

^^^ That is wonderful.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> ^^^ That is wonderful.


thanks bud.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Cant afford scans right now so these are just phone photos taken while on a light table. The black splotch is the reflection from the overhead light


----------



## Gary A.

For negs, the exposures/development are quite nice.  They all seem soft.  For me the softness works in #3, but not in #1.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Gary A. said:


> For negs, the exposures/development are quite nice.  They all seem soft.  For me the softness works in #3, but not in #1.



probably from taking pics of the negative on my phone while theyre in plastic sleeves. Or its possible she moved or my new Fresnel screen screwed me on focus.


----------



## john.margetts

I rather like the first one. Perhaps you could have paid her more to get a better smile.[emoji6] 

 I am not sure that sharpness is much of an issue with portraits of young lasses. Back in the day, portrait photographers used special soft focus lenses on purpose.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, Nikkor 55 f/3.5, Ilford FP4+. Darkroom experimenting. Pre flash paper, dodge & burn, mask, focus adjustment.

Waiting on a butterfly


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, Nikkor 55 f/3.5, FP4+. I didn't expect this to come out, pleasantly surprised. Very small hummingbird moth.


----------



## Gary A.

SoulfulRecover said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For negs, the exposures/development are quite nice.  They all seem soft.  For me the softness works in #3, but not in #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably from taking pics of the negative on my phone while theyre in plastic sleeves. Or its possible she moved or my new Fresnel screen screwed me on focus.
Click to expand...

I'm calling the sleeves.


----------



## Ben Yew

This is my favorite shot from a couples wedding photography I did.


----------



## jcdeboever

At the tractor show. Ilford FP4+ shot at box speed, developed in Ilfolsol 3, Ilford Rapid Fix. wet scanned on Epson V800. Fujifilm GA645ZI


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> At the tractor show. Ilford FP4+ shot at box speed, developed in Ilfolsol 3, Ilford Rapid Fix. wet scanned on Epson V800. Fujifilm GA645ZI
> 
> View attachment 161275



Some sort of troop transport tank?


----------



## Gary A.

I believe those are named “Weasel” ... (M29?).  Circa WWII.


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the tractor show. Ilford FP4+ shot at box speed, developed in Ilfolsol 3, Ilford Rapid Fix. wet scanned on Epson V800. Fujifilm GA645ZI
> 
> View attachment 161275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sort of troop transport tank?
Click to expand...

 @Gary A. got it. It had many duties, designed by Studebaker. They also had an amphibious version. The Marines used the non A model in Iwo Jima and Okinawa to haul everything from artillery to injured soldiers. It could go where Jeeps couldn't.  The Army used it for much of the same and was good in the snow. There is a lot online about it.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 35F2D, TriX. #1 son. He was on leave for a couple weeks. Met up with him and his family in Ann Arbor for a prime rib dinner at Weber's. This was shot in front of the Big House.  He is leaving today, kind of bummed to say the least.

#1 Son.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, Nikkor 43-86, TriX


----------



## Gary A.

For some reason it seems your film stuff is better than your digital.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 35F2D, TriX


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> For some reason it seems your film stuff is better than your digital.



I think you are seeing the love to create. There is something about an all mechanical camera, no meter, slow shooting style that appeals to me. I love the sounds, the view, it's imperfections, grain structure. I think I just go after it differently. With digital, it is so easy to ripp them off with no thought. I am working hard at mirroring the procedure but something about the feel of an F is just glorious.


----------



## Peeb

Nikon F100 with Agfa Vista 200




Wind farm sunrise by Peeb is OK, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 35mm F2D, Ultrafine Extreme 400, Ilfosol 3, Rapid Fixer. First time using this film, I like it. It is cheap, dries perfectly flat, and has a nice thick base like HP5. First frame on roll of 24. I shot two short rolls of TriX and started a third roll in this shoot with this stuff.  I would like to try a different developer for it, not sure yet but scouting it out. It doesn't look much different than TriX, maybe slightly more tonal range, grain structure is good, maybe calm it down a little with a different developer. I love grain so it doesn't bother me at all, just wondering if I could tighten it up with a different developer. Bummer on the shoulder, that snuck up on me last second but I can take care of that on the print with a little burn. The wife wants a print of that, add it to the list. 

Maddy in a tree


----------



## SoulfulRecover

A big thanks goes out to jcdeboever for all his help. If it wasn't for him, I wouldn't be able to post my current photos

Calumet Cambo
10" Kodak Commercial Ektar
Kodak Tmax 400
f/6.3 @ 1/15th


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> A big thanks goes out to jcdeboever for all his help. If it wasn't for him, I wouldn't be able to post my current photos
> 
> Calumet Cambo
> 10" Kodak Commercial Ektar
> Kodak Tmax 400
> f/6.3 @ 1/15th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may need to re-calibrate my monitor though. Does this look too middle grey to anyone else?



looks good on my phone.


----------



## waday

Minolta Maxxum 7000
Lomography Lady Grey 400


----------



## Peeb

Got a new roll back today!  Miss Riley in the back yard:
(EDIT)- caption is wrong below- the camera was my (older) Nikon FE.  Great little camera!



Miss Riley in the sunlight.  Nikon F100 film camera with Agfa vista 200 ISO film. by Peeb is OK, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> Minolta Maxxum 7000
> Lomography Lady Grey 400


I like the look of that film. Have you tried the Ultrafine Extreme X 400? it looks a lot like that.


----------



## jcdeboever

Peeb said:


> Got a new roll back today!  Miss Riley in the back yard:
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Riley in the sunlight.  Nikon F100 film camera with Agfa vista 200 ISO film. by Peeb is OK, on Flickr


Very sweet. Lovely earthy tone


----------



## waday

jcdeboever said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minolta Maxxum 7000
> Lomography Lady Grey 400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of that film. Have you tried the Ultrafine Extreme X 400? it looks a lot like that.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I was surprised at how much I liked it. I have not, but will now


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> A big thanks goes out to jcdeboever for all his help. If it wasn't for him, I wouldn't be able to post my current photos
> 
> Calumet Cambo
> 10" Kodak Commercial Ektar
> Kodak Tmax 400
> f/6.3 @ 1/15th



Man, you are talented.


----------



## Peeb

jcdeboever said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new roll back today!  Miss Riley in the back yard:
> 
> Miss Riley in the sunlight.  Nikon F100 film camera with Agfa vista 200 ISO film. by Peeb is OK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Very sweet. Lovely earthy tone
Click to expand...

Thanks!  Goldens really have a resting smiley face.  

The original scan was a bit green in the shadows, which I lowered with photoshop.


----------



## CarlH

This is the fountain at Holker Hall South Lakes Cumbria UK
No adjustments, taken on vista 200 with a Pentax KX with SMC-M 40-80 zoom set to 80mm


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## Vtec44

P67ii, Portra 400, 105 f2.4


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 50mm 1.8, Ultrafine Extreme 400, Ilfosol 3, Rapid fix, Epson V800. Taken today at the Reality's Chance Horse Sanctuary tour. Reality's Chance Horse Sanctuary - Homepage


----------



## jcdeboever

Roll 2. I have so many good ones, hard for me to choose. Had a super keeper day, 4 rolls of 24 exposures. I guessed the exposure well, was on point with focus, even was happy with the framing considering there was a fence in my way on every shot. I am not crazy about the grain ff the film, not horrible but not as tight as TriX. Maybe a different developer. Love the tonality though. 

Nikon F, 50mm 1.8, Ultrafine Extreme 400, Ilfosol 3, Rapid fix, Epson V800. Taken today at the Reality's Chance Horse Sanctuary tour. Reality's Chance Horse Sanctuary - Homepage


----------



## jcdeboever

Roll 3. Nikon F, 50mm 1.8, Ultrafine Extreme 400, Ilfosol 3, Rapid fix, Epson V800. Taken today at the Reality's Chance Horse Sanctuary tour. Reality's Chance Horse Sanctuary - Homepage


----------



## jcdeboever

Roll 4. Only shot that I used my flash (SB15), probably could have used it more, it seemed to me the light changed pretty quickly and it started to rain a little. The lady was curious about my camera and was surprised it was a Nikon. She was fascinated that it was the first Nikon SLR and how heavy it was. She didn't quite understand why I was shooting film, thought you couldn't get it anymore. So many people think you can't get film anymore.

Nikon F, 50mm 1.8, Nikon SB15, Ultrafine Extreme 400, Ilfosol 3, Rapid fix, Epson V800. Taken yesterday at the Reality's Chance Horse Sanctuary tour.


----------



## Gary A.

That stuff is quite grainy.  I am surprised.  I know nothing of Ilford films and developers.


----------



## Gary A.

The fill flash worked out quite well.  That lens delivers a 3-D look.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> That stuff is quite grain.  I am surprised.  I know nothing of Ilford films and developers.





Gary A. said:


> The fill flash worked out quite well.  That lens delivers a 3-D look.



Yeah, I'm not sure how much I like it. I like grain but it is not tight like TriX, I shot at box speed. The tonal range is impressive. There isn't much out there on it. It dries flat as a board (thick), which is nice for scanning. I may process a roll in HC110 or D76. Every time I use Ilfosol, not impressed. I wasn't aggressive on agitation either, 3 inverts 1st minute, 3 inverts at 2 min, and 3 at 4 min. 4:30 dev time.   There is so many developers out there, I just normally use HC110.

It's a nice little flash if you far enough away, in can go to hell in a hand basket for sure. Nice little lens, my copy has a real free focus ring which makes me pay attention more.


----------



## smarty62

Leica M6, Summicron 50/2.0, Fujicolor 200 10yrs expired..  Bad Ragaz [emoji1237]..



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CarlH

Ok, how do you upload an image so it appears like smarty62's, were as mine show up as a file attachment??


----------



## zulu42

Olympus OMG with a 35-75mm and Ilford Xp2


----------



## bhop

Chinatown, L.A. / Nikon F3 / Tri-x / 50mm f/1.4 ais


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 80-200 f/4 Ais, Ultrafine Xtreme 400, HC110 B, Epson V800. My favorite from today, this GTO was fast and it hurt my left ear. Not liking HC110 with this film.


----------



## Gary A.

This is pretty cool.  The driver could use a periscope.


----------



## bhop

F100 / 28mm 1.8G / Tri-x
MOCA art museum in L.A.


----------



## john.margetts

Balda Baldina - 1936 vintage - with Agfa Vista+ film. The event was the annual Asylum Steampunk festival in Lincoln.


----------



## smithdan

Beat up Nikon AF600,  HP 5 in D76 stock, warm toning silver Efex.


----------



## smithdan

Universal Mercury II,  HP5 in D76 stock.

75th anniversary Dambusters raid
Bomber Command Museum of Canada,  Nanton Alberta.


----------



## jcdeboever

Shot this morning. Light was like a big soft box today. Shot two rolls. Nikon F, 100mm 2.8E, Tmax 100, D-76 stock.


----------



## jcdeboever

Shot yesterday morning. Light was like a big soft box, except varying degrees of illumination. From second roll, hard to pick a favorite, so here are two. Nikon F, 100mm 2.8E, Tmax 100, D-76 stock. I will say this, might as well go digital from the looks of this film. Very faint grain, super fine. Very contrasty. I would say I like it but much prefer TriX. I am pretty much over experimenting with different B & W films, TriX is the winner for me. Additionally, I do not care for the focus throw (100e) when doing this type of shooting, it was a PITA. I missed more than normal. I noticed the zone markings are not right (last roll shot with the lens), so I was flicking the focus ring and praying at the same time.

1.




2.


----------



## Kramertron2000

These are from my first roll of film (since Iv had an interest in photography, and as an adult).
It's a close tie for me between these two:
  

All the scans from that roll had the weird border bit at the top (or side for portrait shots), probably from the film being slightly misaligned in the shop's scanner.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm 400H.  Nikon F, 100m 2.8 E


----------



## earthmanbuck

Nikon FE, Film Photography Project Retrochrome 160.




Canon AF35M, Fuji Superia 100.


----------



## webestang64

earthmanbuck said:


> Nikon FE, Film Photography Project Retrochrome 160.




Sweet sweet shot!!


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 67ii, 105 f2.4, Portra 800 pushed 1 stop.


----------



## jcdeboever

Two rolls of TriX. Nikon F, 35-70 f3.5 72mm, SB15, D76 stock

1.




2.


----------



## Gary A.

Wow, good texture in the blacks and the whites.  Well done.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Wow, good texture in the blacks and the whites.  Well done.


Thanks bud


----------



## Gary A.

The bottom shot is a classic and well worth framing.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> The bottom shot is a classic and well worth framing.


Thanks, yup, it's in the que


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 35-70 f3.5 72mm, TriX, D76 stock

1. Peek - A - Boy


----------



## Gary A.

Better than nice. Is this scanned from neg or scanned from print.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Better than nice. Is this scanned from neg or scanned from print.


 Thanks bud. Scanned from negative.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 35-70 f3.5 72mm, TriX, D76 stock

Kurtwood Smith look a like. I had to look up Robo Cop to get his name.


----------



## jcdeboever

@tirediron might like this. Nikon F, 35-70 f3.5 72mm, TriX, D76 stock


----------



## jcdeboever

Fav from 4th roll. Nikon F, 35-70 f3.5 72mm, SB15, TriX, D76 stock


----------



## bhop

Venice Beach
Leica m2 with Canon 50mm f/1.4, Tri-X 400...guessed on exposure (sunny 16, adjusted for beach brightness)


----------



## Gary A.

Developer?


----------



## bhop

Gary A. said:


> Developer?



Clayton f76


----------



## jcdeboever

@Gary A. is right again, he said, "you need to ditch those zooms". So much easier, more time to get it better, a second or two is a lot I learned. Jackson car show. Nikon F, 135 f2.8, HP5+, Ilfolsol 3, Epson V800.

1. Crazy Hair




2. Dapper Don


----------



## Gary A.

Hey, Morgan Freeman.


----------



## jcdeboever

Love, 60 years


----------



## jcdeboever

Mustang Mike, taken this weekend at Onondaga Dragway, MI. Nikon F, 135 f/2.8 AIS, HP5+, HC110, Epson V800


----------



## Gary A.

Damn nice smoke.


----------



## Rick50

Kodak TMax 100, Epson V800,  Cambo 4x5.
Not exactly recent but I found the negs only 2 days ago. This had never been printed.
From winter of '89 or so.

Half Dome with snow


----------



## smarty62

Leica M6 with sunny16 rule (took out the batteries [emoji41][emoji41][emoji849][emoji849][emoji85][emoji85]) but everything went fine. Voigtlander 28mm/1.9 and Kodakcolor Gold 200. The fine warm tone - typical Kodak - isn't for everyone. No corrections. Only downsizing from very large scan with photoshop. Enjoy!




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 135 f2.8, TriX, D76


----------



## Rick50

As near as I can tell this is Kodak 100 Ektachrome Professional Color reversal 4x5 film. I used the notches to determine it is Kodak and not Fuji. I only have a few exposures made with it but it was some nice film indeed. I had this processed in a lab.
Taken in Tucson Az circa 1989. Scanned today on Epson V800....


----------



## DennyN

Lakeview Cemetery Cleveland Ohio
Minolta X370 - 135mm F2.8 lens
[url=https://dennynoll.smugmug.com/Lakeview-Cemetery/i-ZT4WXxr/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## smithdan

Too many cameras?  Naah.  Found one on the shelf with a roll in it from last Winter.
   Olympus Infinity 80  Fuji Superia 400  D76 1:1   ..fiddly bits Silver Efex.


----------



## Kramertron2000

I always have trouble deciding on one favourite.

This one is technically not very good - all sorts of crazy stuff happening - but I think it looks cool. Taken on my Trip 35 on Kodak Tri-X developed in rodinal 1:50.
 

Of the ones that actually turned out the way they were supposed to look (amazingly, most of them - this was my first time developing my own film, and my second roll Id put through the Trip), this is probably one of my favourites. I love the way the face on the train looks like someone put a sticker on a print of the picture because of how stark it is. Same roll as the last one.
 

In colour, these are my two favourites from the roll of Portra 400 I ran through my Nikomat FTn.


----------



## bhop

Kodak Ultramax 400 / Nikon F4 / 50mm 1.8D
self developed w/Unicolor c41 kit / epson v700 scanned

Religion / Hollywood CA


----------



## webestang64

Kramertron2000 said:


> This one is technically not very good - all sorts of crazy stuff happening - but I think it looks cool. Taken on my Trip 35 on Kodak Tri-X developed in rodinal 1:50.



That's my favorite! I love "tree" art.


----------



## Kiron Kid

Just received the results from the first roll through my new Nikon F3. (Vivitar Series 1, 28-90 glass, on Neopan 400CN film).


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 43-86, SB15,  Fujifilm 400H, Tetenal C-41 Kit, Epson V800. I ended up cropping 1:1 and I actually made a note to do so, so it was planned.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 43-86, Fuji 400H, Tetenal C41. If you get close enough, this lens surprises me sometimes. Most of the time, not super impressive. It likes good light or a flash. Strange lens to say the least.


----------



## Kiron Kid

F3


----------



## Kiron Kid




----------



## jcdeboever

FujiFilm GA645ZI, TriX exp. 2017, HC110B


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645ZI, TriX expired 2017, HC110B

Rosa Parks looking at the future


----------



## webestang64

Pentax ME Super, 50mm, Fuji 400 color print.

Straight scan Noritsu 1800......







Curves in PS.....


----------



## Kramertron2000

I'm lichen Ektar, not lichen the scans from my local camera store though. Had to do some photoshopping to fix the brightness and contrast (and some cropping), but Ill have to scan them myself to make them not look like they were drawn on an etch-a-sketch


----------



## DennyN

35mm Minolta X370 SLR with 50mm F1.7 Lens


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 80-200 f4, TriX @1600, Rodinal


----------



## bhop

Here's one from yesterday. (developed last night..I do my own, scanned this morning)

Broad Museum, (art by Andreas Gursky)
"The Critic" Leica M6 / Summicron 50mm / Cinestill 800T (not sure how I feel about this film)


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> Nikon F, 80-200 f4, TriX @1600, Rodinal



Played soccer from age 5 to 15. Photo brings back memories.


----------



## jcdeboever

webestang64 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon F, 80-200 f4, TriX @1600, Rodinal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played soccer from age 5 to 15. Photo brings back memories.
Click to expand...

It was cold and rainy. Last game. Basketball next.


----------



## bhop

Here's another favorite from that last roll.. same settings (Leica M6 / Cinestill 800T / Summicron 50/ Unicolor home developed, v700 scanned) This whole roll seemed a little more grainy than the last time I shot Cinestill. I think my chemicals are too old..


----------



## Dikkie

【k u r e g e m i n k o l o r 】 by Bulevardi, on Flickr

Night lit atmospheres, the midi tower on the background, trams passing by…
Muslim families with playing children on the square at the fountains, on warm indian summer evenings…

More photos from this roll in this thread:
Kuregem in kolor


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645nii, Portra 800 + 1, P67 105 f2.4.


----------



## Vtec44

Portra 400 pushed 2 stops, P645nii, 105mm 2.4


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Nice. Did you push for exposure or effect?


----------



## Vtec44

MartinCrabtree said:


> Nice. Did you push for exposure or effect?



For exposure, or should I say so I can maintain a certain shutter speed.  I think this was shot at 1/60th shutter speed (1/60 rated at 1600ISO).  That's as slow as I can go to get a decently sharp image.


----------



## jcdeboever

Vtec44 said:


> Portra 400 pushed 2 stops, P645nii, 105mm 2.4
> 
> View attachment 165917


Wow! Amazing camera control. That freaking lens is amazing and you control it well. That control can not be easy. I trust Adobe is your friend here, although, I see that character in your copy.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Vtec44 said:


> For exposure, or should I say so I can maintain a certain shutter speed.  I think this was shot at 1/60th shutter speed (1/60 rated at 1600ISO).  That's as slow as I can go to get a decently sharp image.



Thanks. Again nice image.


----------



## Vtec44

MartinCrabtree said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For exposure, or should I say so I can maintain a certain shutter speed.  I think this was shot at 1/60th shutter speed (1/60 rated at 1600ISO).  That's as slow as I can go to get a decently sharp image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Again nice image.
Click to expand...


No problem!


----------



## Vtec44

jcdeboever said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400 pushed 2 stops, P645nii, 105mm 2.4
> 
> View attachment 165917
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing camera control. That freaking lens is amazing and you control it well. That control can not be easy. I trust Adobe is your friend here, although, I see that character in your copy.
Click to expand...


Thanks but you lost me at the Adobe part! hahaha


----------



## jcdeboever

Vtec44 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400 pushed 2 stops, P645nii, 105mm 2.4
> 
> View attachment 165917
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing camera control. That freaking lens is amazing and you control it well. That control can not be easy. I trust Adobe is your friend here, although, I see that character in your copy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks but you lost me at the Adobe part! hahaha
Click to expand...

Lol, my bad. My reference was directed at editing film images. I would be curious as to your approach. I am not being critical but more interested in your approach. My approach is a direct scan and post. I am challenged at post software. On images like these, it would take me 5 minutes to set them up with film.


----------



## Vtec44

jcdeboever said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portra 400 pushed 2 stops, P645nii, 105mm 2.4
> 
> View attachment 165917
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing camera control. That freaking lens is amazing and you control it well. That control can not be easy. I trust Adobe is your friend here, although, I see that character in your copy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks but you lost me at the Adobe part! hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, my bad. My reference was directed at editing film images. I would be curious as to your approach. I am not being critical but more interested in your approach. My approach is a direct scan and post. I am challenged at post software. On images like these, it would take me 5 minutes to set them up with film.
Click to expand...



Oh!  I don’t use Photoshop for anything except for advance retouch and resize images.  I use Lightroom to color correct skin tone even on film scans, and either add or reduce contrast.  The scans directly from my lab are very flat intentionally.  Lighter skin can be a pain on film especially with the reflected green foliage, so I correct that before exporting.  I export in full size then batch resize both digital and film images to the same longest length. It takes probably about 5-15 seconds to inspect, correct, and add the contrast on each film scan.


----------



## Vtec44

Recent shot from an engagement session.

Pentax 645nii, 105 f2.4, Portra 400 pushed 1 stop, scanned by The Find Lab.


----------



## bhop

Little Tokyo Building (downtown L.A.)
Leica M2 / Summicron 50 / Tri-X / Clayton F76+ developer / V700 scanner


----------



## jcdeboever

bhop said:


> Little Tokyo Building (downtown L.A.)
> Leica M2 / Summicron 50 / Tri-X / Clayton F76+ developer / V700 scanner
> 
> View attachment 166119


That F76 developer is good


----------



## bhop

jcdeboever said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little Tokyo Building (downtown L.A.)
> Leica M2 / Summicron 50 / Tri-X / Clayton F76+ developer / V700 scanner
> 
> View attachment 166119
> 
> 
> 
> That F76 developer is good
Click to expand...

Yeah, i've been using it for close to, or maybe more than, 10 years now. I've thought about trying some other stuff just to see what it's like, but I figure, if it's working, why change.


----------



## jcdeboever

bhop said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little Tokyo Building (downtown L.A.)
> Leica M2 / Summicron 50 / Tri-X / Clayton F76+ developer / V700 scanner
> 
> View attachment 166119
> 
> 
> 
> That F76 developer is good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, i've been using it for close to, or maybe more than, 10 years now. I've thought about trying some other stuff just to see what it's like, but I figure, if it's working, why change.
Click to expand...

It's just like D76 IMO, uncanny, like it's the exactly the same. It was my first developer I ever tried. I use HC11O mostly now. It's just convenient.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 100-300 f/5.6, TriX metered @box, HC110B, Epson V800. No edit, Cropped and scaled in GIMP. 

Vacation. It was much needed. These are shots from primate area at Lowry Park Zoo in Florida.


----------



## jcdeboever

jcdeboever said:


> Nikon F, 100-300 f/5.6, TriX metered @box, HC110B, Epson V800. No edit, Cropped and scaled in GIMP.
> 
> Vacation. It was much needed. These are shots from primate area at Lowry Park Zoo in Florida.


Ok


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 100-300 f5.6. TriX. HC110 B


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 100-300 ais, Portra 400, golden hour.


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> Nikon F, 100-300 ais, Portra 400, golden hour. View attachment 166450



Stunning.


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400,  F, 135 2.8


----------



## webestang64

Pentax MX 50mm, E-100 cross in C-41, Noritsu 1800, 83 MB Tiff, straight scan.

Going to make a 16x24 Metal print of this one.


----------



## zulu42

A few from the last two rolls of kodak 400
Olympus omg with a 35-75 zoom





View attachment 166694


----------



## zulu42

Kodak 35rf rangefinder camera- Ilford Xp2 film- sunny 16. increased contrast and dropped blacks in LR because... Xp2
Too many faces to count.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 100-300 ais, Kodak Ultramax 400


----------



## denada

whatup, jcd. been a while. nice to see you’re still posting.






cinestill 800t through olympus xa. scanned on kodak creo iqsmart3.

recently moved to chicago which means i no longer have a buddy for free lab scans. fortunately there’s a nonprofit org called latitude chicago where you can pay by the hour to use high end scanners. plan to improve my print game through their tutoring as well.


----------



## gryffinwings

Nikon EM, Nikon Series E 50mm f1.8, Ilford HP5 - Balboa Park, San Diego, CA


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 100-300 AIS, TriX 400, sunny 16, HC110. Intentional miss focus


----------



## zulu42

jcdeboever said:


> Nikon F, 100-300 ais, Portra 400, golden hour. View attachment 166450



Nominated POTM. Beautiful shot. Color, balance, composition, exposure, beautiful.


----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon F, 100-300 ais, Portra 400, golden hour. View attachment 166450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated POTM. Beautiful shot. Color, balance, composition, exposure, beautiful.
Click to expand...

 Thanks Zulu, that pert near makes me want to cry that you loved it. It is not everyones cup of tea. I had a short roll project for this series. This was one of 6 on an 8 roll project. I sold all 6 images to an old painting client and they were rather large prints for my darkroom. I managed it. Thanks @zulu42 for recognizing my amateur performance, and love for exposing an image.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, TriX. I was on vacation and one of my goals was to produce 3 images that were out of focus. I looked it up on the internet and basically I am an idiot. Anyway, image 2 of 6 on a 12 roll project. @Gary A walked me through it months ago. He was so spot on.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Vtec44

Portra 400, Pentax 645nii, P67 105 f2.4


Playing with framing a bit..


----------



## earthmanbuck

Mamiya 645, Ektar 120. Was trying to capture the teal colour of my bath bomb, failed spectacularly due to low light. Still like it.


 

Nikon FE, Kodak TMax P3200. Friends watching fireworks out the window on New Year's.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Shot ten photos total and picked out five I would like to have scanned. These are just pics of the negatives with my phone (the black splotches are ceiling light reflections) I walked the wife through taking a photo of me as well. She did good until I told her to pull the spring back down to insert the film holder. She pulled it completely off hahaha. Luckily it was just re-setting the springs and it was good to go


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> Shot ten photos total and picked out five I would like to have scanned. These are just pics of the negatives with my phone (the black splotches are ceiling light reflections) I walked the wife through taking a photo of me as well. She did good until I told her to pull the spring back down to insert the film holder. She pulled it completely off hahaha. Luckily it was just re-setting the springs and it was good to go
> 
> View attachment 169212
> 
> View attachment 169213
> 
> View attachment 169214
> 
> View attachment 169215
> 
> View attachment 169216


Cool. Wonderful work.


----------



## bhop

My last roll was kinda mediocre overall, but I like this one because of all the yellow..

M6 + 50mm Summicron + Kodak Portra 400 (self developed/scanned on V700)






Here's the rest of that roll if anyone's interested
BHOP'S WORLD


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Calumet Cambo 
10" Kodak Commercial Ektar 
Ilford Delta 100
Alien Bee 800
Photek Softlighter II


----------



## Derrel

Sheet film has made you a more-disciplined shooter, I think.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Derrel said:


> Sheet film has made you a more-disciplined shooter, I think.



Thank you! I really hope so. Im on a quest to understand lighting ratios so I can up my game. I feel as though Ive kind of hit a plateau and Im not OK with staying at my current level.


----------



## zulu42

SoulfulRecover said:


> Calumet Cambo
> 10" Kodak Commercial Ektar
> Ilford Delta 100
> Alien Bee 800
> Photek Softlighter II
> 
> View attachment 169760
> 
> View attachment 169761



Incredibly beautiful shots IMO. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

zulu42 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calumet Cambo
> 10" Kodak Commercial Ektar
> Ilford Delta 100
> Alien Bee 800
> Photek Softlighter II
> 
> View attachment 169760
> 
> View attachment 169761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly beautiful shots IMO. Thank you for sharing.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> Calumet Cambo
> 10" Kodak Commercial Ektar
> Ilford Delta 100
> Alien Bee 800
> Photek Softlighter II
> 
> View attachment 169760
> 
> View attachment 169761


So beautiful.  Rich blacks, dreamy grays, just the right white. Stunning.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calumet Cambo
> 10" Kodak Commercial Ektar
> Ilford Delta 100
> Alien Bee 800
> Photek Softlighter II
> 
> View attachment 169760
> 
> View attachment 169761
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful.  Rich blacks, dreamy grays, just the right white. Stunning.
Click to expand...


Thank you! Couldn't have done it with out your help!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

My sister in law wanted me to do some photos for her engagement announcement cards. She decided to shoot mid day so lighting sucked but we made do.


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> My sister in law wanted me to do some photos for her engagement announcement cards. She decided to shoot mid day so lighting sucked but we made do.


Excellent


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law wanted me to do some photos for her engagement announcement cards. She decided to shoot mid day so lighting sucked but we made do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent
Click to expand...


Thank you sir. Hopefully she likes them


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law wanted me to do some photos for her engagement announcement cards. She decided to shoot mid day so lighting sucked but we made do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sir. Hopefully she likes them
Click to expand...

She has too


----------



## bhop

Porsche racecar from the California Festival of Speed. 

Hasselblad 500C / Planar 80mm / Ektar 100 film / V700 scanner


----------



## Soocom1

Derrel said:


> Sheet film has made you a more-disciplined shooter, I think.


I am going to post some film and slides soon as soon as they are developed. 

But that statement is something I agree with partially because the nature of film is now so hyper critical in cost and availability, one needs to exercise great caution on the shots taken. 
ESPECIALLY MF and LF shooting.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Failed Buns. Canonet QL17, Fujipress 400.




 

Shadows. Kodak Duaflex IV, Lomo color negative 100.


----------



## Derrel

Kodak *Duaflex..*. that brings up memories of the late 1970's...at about 14 or 15, I had an old Duaflex II..it was a poor shooter.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Derrel said:


> Kodak *Duaflex..*. that brings up memories of the late 1970's...at about 14 or 15, I had an old Duaflex II..it was a poor shooter.


Yeah, not something I would pick up myself, but it was an antique store find someone gave to me for Christmas. It's in decent shape and actually took a few pretty sharp pictures. Kind of neat to have around, I guess.


----------



## Derrel

Have you seen the 2008-2010 "fad" of building a small "periscope" to take photos of the viewscreen of cameras like the Duaflex? It was a "thing" some years ago... i forget the name that was used.

Addedum, June 19,2019' *duoscoping*, perhaps???


----------



## markjwyatt

Zeiss Contax iia; Zeiss 50mm f2 Sonnar; Ilford FP4+




horse by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I love FP4+.


----------



## denada

i love the duaflex. whichever one i have. found on the floor of a friend's remodel site. makes portra 160 frames look like paintings.

"Failed Buns" is good. big fan of the snapshot aesthetic.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Got 4 rolls back from another trip to San Francisco. Nothing too special, but thought I'd share anyway.

Oakland Bridge - Kodak Elite Chrome 100, Pentax K1000.


 
Mission Dolores Park - Fuji Superia 200, Pentax K1000.


 
Golden Gate - Kodak Portra 160, Voigtlander Bessa R.


 
Alcatraz - Kodak TMax P3200, Voigtlander Bessa R. (This roll was by far the best of the bunch and it was tough to choose a favourite, but I like the lines in this one.)


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Man I love the pastel like color rendition of Portra.


----------



## markjwyatt

Zeiss Contax iia; Voigtlander SC Skopar 21mm f4; Ilford FP4+




Wyandotte Cemetery by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Roll_Tide

I bought Fuji GA645Zi a couple of weeks ago. Here are two shots I took with XP2. I like them both and they are from the first roll I shot. I love the way this camera travels and it is lighter than my Nikon D500 and Sigma 17-50 lens by a wide margin. Processed by Dodd's and the JPEG quality is lacking, these are less than 2MB in size on their CD.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

I'll have to get some proper scans but overall fairly happy. I have three more negatives but I guess I stored some Portra in my TMax box at one point and forgot about it. There are images on those but its very dark. Might be able to save them with scans


----------



## jcdeboever

Roll_Tide said:


> I bought Fuji GA645Zi a couple of weeks ago. Here are two shots I took with XP2. I like them both and they are from the first roll I shot. I love the way this camera travels and it is lighter than my Nikon D500 and Sigma 17-50 lens by a wide margin. Processed by Dodd's and the JPEG quality is lacking, these are less than 2MB in size on their CD.
> View attachment 174741 View attachment 174742


I have one. Its a great travel camera. Slow but precise.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Holga, Fujicolor Super HG 100 (expired)


 
Voigtlander Bessa R, Portra 400 (shot rated at 800 but developed normally)


----------



## jcdeboever

Tmax 100 @400


----------



## jcdeboever

Tmax 100 @400, Tmax developer 1:4

Father in Law


----------



## markjwyatt

Zeiss Contax iia; Voigtlander SC Skopar 21mm f4; Ilford HP5+




Lone cypress point by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Snaggle tooth grand daughter. Nikon F2, 135 Q Auto 2.8, TriX @320, Tmax developer 1:4. Experimenting again with developer.


----------



## jcdeboever

F2. micro NIKKOR P Auto 55mm f/3.5, TriX @320, Tmax Developer 1:4, slightly aggressive agitation to increase grain, Epson V800, f/8 @ 1/125s. Back lit Tropical leaf. Came out exactly how I envisioned it, love when that happens.


----------



## terri

jcdeboever said:


> F2. micro NIKKOR P Auto f/3.5, TriX @320, Tmax Developer 1:4, slightly aggressive agitation to increase grain, Epson V800, f/8 @ 1/125s. Back lit Tropical leaf. Came out exactly how I envisioned it, love when that happens.
> 
> View attachment 175466


Love.that.grain.


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> F2. micro NIKKOR P Auto f/3.5, TriX @320, Tmax Developer 1:4, slightly aggressive agitation to increase grain, Epson V800, f/8 @ 1/125s. Back lit Tropical leaf. Came out exactly how I envisioned it, love when that happens.
> 
> View attachment 175466
> 
> 
> 
> Love.that.grain.
Click to expand...


Me too. Underexpose it a stop, two extra turns a minute, and here you go.


----------



## terri

Perfection.   I love grain the best when used artfully like this.   It takes on almost the feel of a charcoal sketch, or an inked bromoil.   A sense of texture is there.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Almost 3D with the softness differing contrast. Nice execution.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor Q Auto 135 f/2.8 pre Ai, Tmax 100, Tmax developer 1:9. Sunny 16, f/2.8, 1/250s. I don't mind the framing to much, considering I did't have a nifty 50 with me and no where else to back up. The strangers said, "take our pic". They gave me their cell and I forwarded the scan to them, now they want a print, they love it...


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Spontaneous portraits often turn out well. Not technically so but a pleasing image and yours fits the bill. I like my 135 f2.8 pre Ai. Color rendering is bright and saturated especially on digital.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor 300mm f/4.5 Ai, Tmax 100, Tmax developer 1:4


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor 300mm f/4.5 Ai, Tmax 100, Tmax developer 1:6


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Calumet Cambo
10" Commercial Ektar
Kodak Tmax 100 for the one with the veil
Fuji Provia developed in B&W chemicals for the two others. Didn't know it was in the box of Tmax


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, 55mm f/3.5, Tmax 100 @320, Tmax Developer 1:4.


----------



## jcdeboever

Harlequin Sunday. Agfa Isolette II using a magnifying glass and tripod. Tmax 100 shot at 25, semi stand developed in rodinal.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Voigtlander Bessa R (Canon 50mm/1.4), Portra 160. No edits other than retouching a couple dust spots.



 
Pentax K1000 (Nikkor 35-105mm/3.5), Fuji Superia 400 (shot at 200 by mistake but developed normally). Had to crop this one quite a bit to get rid of a bad light leak on the right side, and also turned down the saturation a little to make the skin less red. Not a fantastic picture overall, but I keep coming back to it anyway. It's my dad picking berries last weekend.


----------



## jcdeboever

earthmanbuck said:


> Voigtlander Bessa R (Canon 50mm/1.4), Portra 160. No edits other than retouching a couple dust spots.
> View attachment 176971
> Pentax K1000 (Nikkor 35-105mm/3.5), Fuji Superia 400 (shot at 200 by mistake but developed normally). Had to crop this one quite a bit to get rid of a bad light leak on the right side, and also turned down the saturation a little to make the skin less red. Not a fantastic picture overall, but I keep coming back to it anyway. It's my dad picking berries last weekend.
> View attachment 176972



I think they're splendid. I don't mind the skin color, he looks alive and well, much like his environment. Very nice.


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Isolette II using a magnifying glass and tripod. TriX 400 shot at 200, semi stand developed in rodinal.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 55. TriX


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> Nikon F, 55. TriX
> 
> View attachment 177025



That would make a neat sorta hard to do puzzle.


----------



## markjwyatt

Zeiss Contax iia; Voigtlander SC Skopar 21mm f4; FP4+




Driftwood Pile by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

Long time coming on these.  Picked up an Exakta (sadly)RTL 1000 with three lenses and carry case for $15.  Hand cranked some HP5 and loaded it up last Feb.    Tape came loose so shot a few and with not knowing if the film was advancing didn't get too fancy. Anyway, worthwhile test drive, no light leaks or scratches.  Both in D76 stock, extra minute because it's getting tired.

..so with the come with Meyer - Optic 1:8  50..





..and with a Soligor 1:4.5  200





Third lens is a Soligor  1:2.8  28.   More from this tail end of the Exakta line soon.


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> Long time coming on these.  Picked up an Exakta (sadly)RTL 1000 with three lenses and carry case for $15.  Hand cranked some HP5 and loaded it up last Feb.    Tape came loose so shot a few and with not knowing if the film was advancing didn't get too fancy. Anyway, worthwhile test drive, no light leaks or scratches.  Both in D76 stock, extra minute because it's getting tired.
> 
> ..so with the come with Meyer - Optic 1:8  50..
> 
> View attachment 177305
> 
> ..and with a Soligor 1:4.5  200
> 
> View attachment 177306
> 
> Third lens is a Soligor  1:2.8  28.   More from this tail end of the Exakta line soon.



Looks good to go bud


----------



## bhop

My last roll was kinda boring, but this one's not too bad..

Hasselblad 500c / Planar C 80mm / Ilford Fp4 - Downtown Los Angeles, Pershing Square


----------



## Photo Lady

My accidental silhouette


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, 55mm f3.5 micro, f/16 @ 1/250s, TriX, HC110 1:63, 2 agitations. 9:00.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, 55 micro, f8 @ 1/1000s, Trix @400, HC110 1:63, 4 agitations 9:30.


----------



## Photo Lady

A day at the Lake


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F4, Nikkor 85mm f/1.8d, Kodak Ultrax 400


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 85mm Ais, Kodak Ultramax 400. C41 press. @tirediron jr.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Shot some color for once. Ended up being an overcast day so the original idea for shooting did not work out so we just played around and did what we could. Quick invert of the negative on the phone


----------



## denada

portra 800 shot at 400 through olympus xa


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Nikon F4, Nikkor 85 1.8d. My friend Mike.


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Nikon F4, Nikkor 85 1.8d. 

Ground thunder


----------



## denada

kodak gc/ultramax 400 through series e 50mm on an fg. fuji fronties scan.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F4,  85mm 1.8d, Kodak Ultramax 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 50mm f2, Fujifilm Superia X-tra 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F4, 85mm 1.8d, Kodak Ultramax 400.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 178301 View attachment 178303


What film and camera is that?


----------



## furugh.ashkanian

Taken by canon 700D last year


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178301 View attachment 178303
> 
> 
> 
> What film and camera is that?
Click to expand...

oops .. i did not realize you were all actually using film.. i thought it was just a pun...


----------



## manny212

Portra 160 Pentax 6X7

1.




Smile by manny herreria, on Flickr


2.

Ektar 100 , Penatx 6X7 




Splash by manny herreria, on Flickr

3.

Portra 160 Pentax 6X7 






Ally on film by manny herreria, on Flickr

4.

Nikon F3 Kodak 400 TX 



Locks by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Ilford Delta 100, Mamiya 645, 80mm.


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## earthmanbuck

Nikon FE, Ilford Pan F+ 50 (exp. 2012), with some kind of colour filter (probably yellow, but I don't specifically remember).


----------



## MartinCrabtree

jcdeboever said:


> Ilford Delta 100, Mamiya 645, 80mm.
> 
> View attachment 178341



Nailed the exposure. Not an easy task given the subjects. Great job.


----------



## jcdeboever

MartinCrabtree said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilford Delta 100, Mamiya 645, 80mm.
> 
> View attachment 178341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed the exposure. Not an easy task given the subjects. Great job.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I average metered from under chin reading. Popped a little flash at low power. Digital scan. Don't know why it vignetted. Its noticeable in the negative and i think the digital scan enhanced it. I will play around with it when I print it. I kind of like it so it will be fun to play with in darkroom.


----------



## bhop

Friends at the Coral Pink Sand Dunes in Utah.
Nikon F4 / 50mm 1.8D / Tri-X (self developed and scanned v700)


----------



## wsetser

I use 4x5 so I don't shoot rolls of film, but this is my favorite from the last batch of 6 that I processed.
Foggy Morning On The Farm



Wisner 4x5 Technical Field Camera
203mm f/7.7 Kodak Ektar
Ilford FP4 Plus stand developed in Caffenol-CL
Printed on Ilford Warmtone FB paper developed in ID-78


----------



## smithdan

Acros 100 D76 stock  Hasselblad 500C  Planar 1:2.8  80mm





...Same folks, same farm, same film & processing,  late 30's Ensign Junior "B" box..


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Short roll, under expose, over develop with dilute HC110 (1:63) experiment. Trying to find something. Nikon F2, nikkor 43-86 Ai, TriX 1600


----------



## jcdeboever

Short roll, under expose, over develop with dilute HC110 (1:63) experiment. Trying to find something. Nikon F2, nikkor 43-86 Ai, TriX 800


----------



## markjwyatt

Guatemala City, hazy morning from ~5th floor balcony. Konica Big Mini HG; Ilford FP4+;




Misty Canyon by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## earthmanbuck

The Manitoba Legislature at dusk. Mamiya 645, Velvia 50, exposure of 4 seconds, I believe.

I live very close to here, and when I was returning home from a trip to the grocery store there was an amazing pink sunset happening. I grabbed my camera and tripod, but by the time I got back it was over, so I decided to try a shot of the fountain instead.



 

I'll also throw in the shot I took a couple minutes earlier on the same settings, from a little further back. I like the colours and composition more, but the leaves at the top kill it a bit for me.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, 55 micro, TriX, HC110 1:63


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, 50mm f/2, Kodak Ultramax 400


----------



## pocketshaver

Kodak 400 iso


----------



## Edd Carlile

My first shot on my first roll through my new Mamiya C330


----------



## terri

jcdeboever said:


> Nikon F2, 55 micro, TriX, HC110 1:63
> 
> View attachment 180605


This is killer!


----------



## jcdeboever

Mamiya 645, with a #3 ext, 150mm, TriX. Wet earth, I have been killed.


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon F2, 55 micro, TriX, HC110 1:63
> 
> View attachment 180605
> 
> 
> 
> This is killer!
Click to expand...


Thank you. I have sold 22 prints. I guess I am a professional now... oh lord, shoot me...


----------



## jcdeboever

Edd Carlile said:


> My first shot on my first roll through my new Mamiya C330View attachment 180865 View attachment 180865 View attachment 180865



Super imagery


----------



## jcdeboever

My military brother. Hanging out drinking coffee and reading a little Word. I love the softness of this lens at times. It can be pretty sharp if the subject is close but get outside 6ft and it renders a peculiar line draw with softness, much to the distaste of the majority... not me, I respect it. F/3.5 @ 1/2000, donuts box reflector

Nikon F2, Nikkor 43-86 AI, TriX800, HC110 B 1:63


----------



## jcdeboever

Catching up on developing. 31 rolls of TriX, some short loaded, some full loaded. Bought some used 5 reel tanks with reels and getting caught up. Getting it done with no issues. Im still waiting on my 4 x 5 reels, my old system worked but it was a PITA. I sold my 4 x 5 camera yesterday to fund a new one.  

This one is from my Nikon F2 and 55 f3.5 micro. Used TriX. I sunny 16'd it so I suppose it was f/8 at 1/1000s, golden hour as I recall.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2 and 55 f3.5 micro, TriX


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 50mm f/2 pre ai, lovely TriX


----------



## Vtec44

From a recent engagement session.

Pentax 645nii, 90mm f2.8, Portra 800.


----------



## Vtec44

Pentax 645nii, 90mm f2.8, P400.


----------



## NGH

Shot with expired ektachrome of unknown history on a 'new' Mamiya C330 of unknown history....


----------



## smithdan

...finally got this roll in the scanner.  The retired '39 International was a good subject.
Hasselblad 500C,  Planar 80mm,  Acros 100,  D76 1:1


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> ...finally got this roll in the scanner.  The retired '39 International was a good subject.
> Hasselblad 500C,  Planar 80mm,  Acros 100,  D76 1:1
> 
> View attachment 183018


Absolutely wonderful imagery


----------



## mrca

First roll in a couple of years.  RB67 65 mm lens Portra 400.  Color correction  , sharpening, vignette in post.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Got back some scans from a couple rolls I sent to The Darkroom. Never used them before—beautiful scans, shame that sending them from Canada is so expensive or I'd use them all the time.

Voigtländer Bessa R, Portra 400 (shot @ 200, developed normally)




Nikon FE, FPP Low ISO 1.6 (set camera to 12, +2 EV, opened up an extra stop)


----------



## mrca

That portrait is virtually 3D.   I love my voightlander 58mm 1.4 for it's color and 3D look.   Did  you add any light on the portrait subject with a reflector or flash?


----------



## earthmanbuck

mrca said:


> That portrait is virtually 3D.   I love my voightlander 58mm 1.4 for it's color and 3D look.   Did  you add any light on the portrait subject with a reflector or flash?


Nope, it was just a basic metering from the camera. Didn't edit the scans in any way either.


----------



## mrca

Then that 3D effect is lens and ambient light.  The reason I love zeiss planars, distagon and voighlander low element lenses on my 35 mm film and digital cameras.    I'm guessing you were stopped down to say  f/8 or 11 and left the background identifiable to give context.  Shooting wide open with fast glass with the bg a wash of color is easy.  Try stopping down a 22 element lens and you won't get this effect, depth with subject sharp/bg blurred, instead you get a flat image with no depth, little micro contrast that a low element count lens does produce.   The b&w from those low element count lenses, after only contrast, is stunning instead of muddy shadows.


----------



## smithdan

Pentax ME  SMC Pentax 50mm 1.4  HP5  @1600 D76 1:1


----------



## Sharpshooterr

smithdan said:


> Pentax ME  SMC Pentax 50mm 1.4  HP5  @1600 D76 1:1
> 
> View attachment 184159


WoW, that’s a HUGE guitar!!! LoL 
Nice shot!
SS


----------



## star camera company

From my second roll through a QRS Kamra from 1928.   Seems to like triX, and seems to be focus set for Portrait distance.   Developed in Caffenol, getting to Like the stuff, and glad to find it works good in trix.   That the QRS imaged this well blows me away!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42

Awesome


----------



## TarterTurtle

Grandpa's Old Guitar, Pentax K1000, Pentax 50mm, Fujifilm Superia X-Tra 400


----------



## Derrel

Good to see you're already shooting the K1000, TarterTurtle!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Nice. Are those your grandpa's photo albums? looks like there are quite a few.


----------



## smithdan

Minolta Hi Matic AF 2,  HP5+  D76 1:1


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Gold 400 expired 6th months but kept cold.


----------



## earthmanbuck

"Boystown". (Ricoh R1/Kodak TMax P3200)


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, 35 f2 ais, TriX pushed 3200, HC110 1-100, 3 gentle agitations.

91 year old Jimmy Johnson playing at Buddy Guy's Legends in Chicago.


----------



## smithdan

Pointing and Shooting at the Mall
Olympus Stylus 80  FP4  D76 stock,  push 1 stop.

..detail from a group of six "sets" for folks to amuse themselves with their cellphone cameras.  There was also a website to email your pix for a chance at a mall gift certificate.  I found it rather strange that no one used these during the half hour or so I was there.


----------



## Derrel

My Dad's first Chinook salmon, circa 1940.Folding Kodak camera, Epson scan.Oregon coastal bay, possibly Nestucca Bay at Pacific City.


----------



## stapo49

Derrel said:


> View attachment 187470
> 
> My Dad's first Chinook salmon, circa 1940.Folding Kodak camera, Epson scan.Oregon coastal bay, possibly Nestucca Bay at Pacific City.


Fabulous image!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## earthmanbuck

Fremont, Las Vegas. Ricoh R1, Portra 400.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Frozen River. Voigtlander Bessa R, Ilford Delta 3200.


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Gold


----------



## terri

earthmanbuck said:


> Fremont, Las Vegas. Ricoh R1, Portra 400.
> 
> View attachment 187726


Dynamite image!


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, 55f/3.5, Fuji 400H. Darkroom lab.


----------



## smithdan

dull late Winter day in the Oldman River canyon.
Nikkormat FT2  Nikkor 50mm f2  HP5  D76 stock  (extra 1 1/2 min as it's getting tired)


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor micro 55 f/3.5 pre AI, Kodak Ultra Max 400.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, Nikkor 43-86 AI, Kodak Ultra Max 400.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Zeiss Ercona, Portra 400.



 
Nikon FE, FPP Infrachrome Color Infrared (with yellow filter)


----------



## Tim Parker

Olympus OM-2, Porta 400


----------



## zulu42

Tim Parker said:


> Olympus OM-2, Porta 400



Very nice! Great exposure for the shadow details. Thanks for sharing


----------



## zulu42

earthmanbuck said:


> Zeiss Ercona, Portra 400.
> View attachment 192473
> Nikon FE, FPP Infrachrome Color Infrared (with yellow filter)
> View attachment 192474



I love both. Thank you!


----------



## terri

That Portra is still delicious.


----------



## earthmanbuck

I've been taking a lot of pictures of candles just after being blown out for the last few months—hard to find subjects while in quarantine, I guess. For various reasons most of these rolls have ended up being scrapped completely. Here's the first one I've seen that's actually been alright. It's also the best shot on this particular roll, which suffered from a lot of film advance problems as well as the film touching itself when developing (it was my first time doing my own developing).

Pentax K1000, Rollei Retro 100 (exp. Feb 2011 but stored well), self-developed.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Its been a while since I've been on here. Got very discouraged from shooting since last October-ish but here are some newer photos.

I did some engagement photos for my sister in law:













 Some studio portraits of my wife and walked her through how to take a photo of me as well:
https://flic.kr/p/2jajEjF



https://flic.kr/p/2jajEjF








All were shot on my 4x5 Calumet Cambo with the 10" Kodak Commercial Ektar. I think they were all on Delta 100?


----------



## TarterTurtle

Finished developing the first two rolls that I didn't mess up on, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't have a scanner so I just take a picture of them with my phone and do some tweaks in gimp, it doesn't turn out great, but it works.

Here's another one






Both were shot on a Pentax K1000 using HP5+ 400


----------



## SoulfulRecover

TarterTurtle said:


> Finished developing the first two rolls that I didn't mess up on,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a scanner so I just take a picture of them with my phone and do some tweaks in gimp, it doesn't turn out great, but it works.
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both were shot on a Pentax K1000 using HP5+ 400



Thats typically how I proof my photos so I dont blow money having an entire roll or box of sheet film scanned.


----------



## TarterTurtle

SoulfulRecover said:


> TarterTurtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished developing the first two rolls that I didn't mess up on,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a scanner so I just take a picture of them with my phone and do some tweaks in gimp, it doesn't turn out great, but it works.
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both were shot on a Pentax K1000 using HP5+ 400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats typically how I proof my photos so I dont blow money having an entire roll or box of sheet film scanned.
Click to expand...



Your photos look like they where scanned professionally.  How do you scan it?  I just put them up to a window with some white paper in front of it.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

TarterTurtle said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TarterTurtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished developing the first two rolls that I didn't mess up on,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a scanner so I just take a picture of them with my phone and do some tweaks in gimp, it doesn't turn out great, but it works.
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both were shot on a Pentax K1000 using HP5+ 400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats typically how I proof my photos so I dont blow money having an entire roll or box of sheet film scanned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos look like they where scanned professionally.  How do you scan it?  I just put them up to a window with some white paper in front of it.
Click to expand...


After I proof them with a phone pic, I then know which ones I will want to have scanned. That way I'm not wasting money on having everything scanned.


----------



## acparsons

I haven't used my FM2 for years. What better way to document this unique neighborhood that will likely be gone in a year due to gentrification. 
#nikonfm2 #kodakcolorplus200 #nikkor50mm14




73130022 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




73130031 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




73130021 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




73130029 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

Despite light leakage, I got a couple of worthy shots from my $20 Yaschica Electro. I knew there would be some kind of distortion on the test roll. 

1



y10 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

2



y8 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

3



y4 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

4



21 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## terri

acparsons said:


> Despite light leakage, I got a couple of worthy shots from my $20 Yaschica Electro.


You sure did - those are all nice shots!   Definitely has light leak issues, although not as noticeable on the first one as in the others.   The first one is so good!   Love the mask, which automatically gives it historical significance.   Nice job!


----------



## smithdan

Not recent, just one of those "roll finishers" we all have that deserved a tidy up.
Pentax ME HP5 pushed to 1600, D76 1:1


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> Not recent, just one of those "roll finishers" we all have that deserved a tidy up.
> Pentax ME HP5 pushed to 1600, D76 1:1
> 
> View attachment 193822


Nice, XTOL 1:3 is super nice for HP5+. You won't believe how nice it is.


----------



## Derrel

smithdan said:


> Not recent, just one of those "roll finishers" we all have that deserved a tidy up.
> Pentax ME HP5 pushed to 1600, D76 1:1
> 
> View attachment 193822



I love this image.


----------



## terri

smithdan said:


> Not recent, just one of those "roll finishers" we all have that deserved a tidy up.
> Pentax ME HP5 pushed to 1600, D76 1:1
> 
> View attachment 193822


Beautiful grain here.  Lovely shot!


----------



## Mike Drone

smithdan said:


> Not recent, just one of those "roll finishers" we all have that deserved a tidy up.
> Pentax ME HP5 pushed to 1600, D76 1:1
> 
> View attachment 193822



Film is so awesome.  Nice image =]


----------



## smithdan

Thanks for the looks and comments all.  I'll get some xtol jc,  been stuck in a D76 rut for years now, time to try something else.  The grain on other ones from this roll wasn't as pronounced Terry, then the light was different, even though exposures were consistent.  I wanted to bring out the shadows on the wall and that's when the grain appeared.  I always wonder when playing with those sliders what results would I get using darkroom printing tricks.  Unfortunately, if I remember, results did include a soggy expensive waste bucket.


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> Thanks for the looks and comments all.  I'll get some xtol jc,  been stuck in a D76 rut for years now, time to try something else.  The grain on other ones from this roll wasn't as pronounced Terry, then the light was different, even though exposures were consistent.  I wanted to bring out the shadows on the wall and that's when the grain appeared.  I always wonder when playing with those sliders what results would I get using darkroom printing tricks.  Unfortunately, if I remember, results did include a soggy expensive waste bucket.



The only thing I don't like is it's 5L. I store mine in dark plastic containers and distilled water throughout the process. I have well water so I wanted to get the best result from it. I need to order some more, I'm out of it. Believe it or not Ilford Ilfosol  1:14 works great for HP5+ as well and is readily available. It's the only film I like with Ilfosol but it doesn't keep well, so I get the smaller bottle. I didn't like HP5+ until I developed in Xtol.


----------



## webestang64

jcdeboever said:


> Nice, XTOL 1:3 is super nice for HP5+. You won't believe how nice it is.



+1 for X-Tol. It will help with any base fog from pushing and reduce some of the grain.


----------



## terri

smithdan said:


> results did include a soggy expensive waste bucket.


It's called "the Learning Bin," my good man!   Have we taught you nothing?!?


----------



## smithdan

terri said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> results did include a soggy expensive waste bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called "the Learning Bin," my good man!   Have we taught you nothing?!?
> 
> 
> In the early 70's the Hunt brothers cornered the silver market causing prices to increase.  Film and paper almost doubled so us hobby guys became more careful and not as picky.
Click to expand...


----------



## acparsons

Picked up the last camera for my collection for a while. Olympus Pen EE-3.  I was excited to see what it could do, so I shot all 72 with a couple of hours. I scanned using my phone as a light-box and a camera. I would like to thank the generous people on this forum for giving great insight and advice. 

Flophouse



DSC_5328 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Dry Cleaner



DSC_5329 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

3



DSC_5327 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Family



DSC_5326 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

Taken with the Olympus Pen and scanned with an HP G4010.

Baker



gdfr by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Yogurt Sales



fd by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

Took these with an FM2 and scanned them with a HP scan-jet 4010 that I picked up the other day for 5bucks. Not too bad, I'll get there one day. 

Art Center



trete by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




trter by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




543 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Government Complex



erwew by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Market



hhtr by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Supermarket



fwes by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Health Juice Market



gfd by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

A few from my Olympus Pen EE -3.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nice @acparsons. I have not ventured out in the city's for a while. But.... I've got about 25 rolls to develop, I think I am gonna send the 6 color one's out. I just throw them in a box and I was shocked how many were in there. A lot of them are probably short rolls. Have no idea what's on the majority of them, good thing I keep a journal.


----------



## Space Face

My most recent roll was about 1989


----------



## MartinCrabtree

You should get out more.


----------



## acparsons

I just picked up another half frame rangefinder, Canon demi EE17. Can't beat 72/roll.  Hopefully the smoke smell on the camera will dissipate soon and I can get out with it.


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Derrel

I need to limber up a filmie...still have 8 or 10 around...maybe my old F Photomic FTN, Or maybe one of my Bronica SQ-ai bodies. My last film was shot in 2014.


----------



## mjcmt

My most recent roll of film was in 2007 but here is a photo from it.

Cape Hatteras Lighthouse, Outer Banks, NC



Shot with Nikon FM2n/35mm f/1.4, Kodak Gold 200 film, processed at Walgreens, scanned w/ Epson v500 scanner.


----------



## acparsons

Finally got out with my Canon EE17, i made sure it quit smoking cold turkey and was able to rehabilitate it in a few days.  I wanted to check out the results asap to make sure there were no issues with the camera. It was a bit daunting as it's rainy season and 72 shots is a lot if you aren't shooting/spraying. Here are the results. 

Retro Kimbap place


----------



## acparsons

Just fixed up the light leaks on my Electro 35. Great camera to shoot with.


----------



## jcdeboever

Summer 2020. Nikon F2, Voigtlander 58mm 1.4,  Acros 100, Rodinal 1:25, Epson Scanner


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Pro Image 100


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400


----------



## jcdeboever

TriX in Rodinal +50. Nikon F, Nikkor 43-86


----------



## jcdeboever

TriX in Rodinal +50 using the Nikon F2 and a 24-85afd in macro mode.


----------



## jcdeboever

Drawing with film. Expired TriX, Rodinal +100 semi stand, Nikon F2, Nikkor 43-86


----------



## jcdeboever

Drawing with film. Expired TriX, Rodinal +100 semi stand, Nikon F2, Nikkor 43-86 #2


----------



## jcdeboever

Tmax 100, 30 year old expired. Stand developed Rodinal +100 . First double exposure on my Nikon F2. Nikkor 43-86 late.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Mamiya 645, Ilford Delta 400, self-developed in D-76.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

My brother in law's new band just released a new single and announced their album release. I got to shoot the music video (along with a second and the next two) and I got to take the promo photos and for their sponsor Zemaitis Guitars. They were mostly done with the DSLR but I did manage to snag a couple with the 4x5. Pretty cool to see my photos published all over the web and a potential 6 million video views


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## acparsons

I went out yesterday with a Yaschica FX3.


----------



## webestang64

acparsons said:


> I went out yesterday with a Yaschica FX3.



The vertical photo of the truck and stairs....."Grabs me!" Nice shot.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F4, 28-105-d, Lomo 400


----------



## Joel Bolden

Old Methodist Church in Arch Springs, Pennsylvania.  Minolta XD-11/Lomo400/ Tokina SD 70-210 F4-5.6/Aperture Priority mode.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, voigtlander 58, HP5+, Xtol +3

Girls just want to have fun


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Did a little shooting this weekend


----------



## Peeb

acparsons said:


> I went out yesterday with a Yaschica FX3.
> View attachment 196273 View attachment 196274 View attachment 196275 View attachment 196276 View attachment 196277


Nice!  My first SLR was a Yashica FR1.  All black.  Very cool.


----------



## Peeb

Portrait by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Nikon F2 with natural light.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikkor 28-85 f/2.8-4d, Kodak Ultramax 400 and turned myself into a human tripod.


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## terri

SoulfulRecover said:


> View attachment 197795


Thank you for reposting this one.  I am absolutely smitten with it!   Terrific work.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

terri said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197795
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for reposting this one.  I am absolutely smitten with it!   Terrific work.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Nikkor 28-85 f/2.8-4 in macro mode.


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Nikkor 28-85 f/2.8-4


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Nikkor 28-105d in macro mode.


----------



## earthmanbuck

These were all self-developed ones, my first three rolls trying colour developing at home (CineStill CS41 powder kit). With...mixed results, as you'll see.

Voigtländer Bessa R, Lomo Purple XR 100-400 (rated @ 200). Film got very crinkled while loading into the developing reel and was touching itself in several places. Lots of weird stuff going on all over this roll. I think in this one they kind of make it more interesting though.


 
Pentax K1000, CineStill Daylight 50. I've never shot this film before, so I don't know if the colours are normal for it or if there were developing problems. This roll was also kind of messed up upon loading, so it's hard to say.




Mamiya 645, Portra 400.


----------



## terri

earthmanbuck said:


> These were all self-developed ones, my first three rolls trying colour developing at home (CineStill CS41 powder kit). With...mixed results, as you'll see.
> 
> Voigtländer Bessa R, Lomo Purple XR 100-400 (rated @ 200). Film got very crinkled while loading into the developing reel and was touching itself in several places. Lots of weird stuff going on all over this roll. I think in this one they kind of make it more interesting though.
> View attachment 198803
> Pentax K1000, CineStill Daylight 50. I've never shot this film before, so I don't know if the colours are normal for it or if there were developing problems. This roll was also kind of messed up upon loading, so it's hard to say.
> View attachment 198804
> 
> Mamiya 645, Portra 400.
> View attachment 198805


I have a roll of that CineStill, and haven't shot it yet.  I like the colors here.  The first one is a dandy, film gremlins and all - the bare feet and the leaping dog in the midst of the artifacts give the whole frame a very whimsical feel.  Love it!

That little cutie in the swing is cracking me up, sporting those sunglasses.    Kids are so funny!


----------



## Peeb

Rembrandt lighting, shot on a Nikkormat FT3 with a nikon f/1.4 lens wide open.  Kodak Tri-X 400 film.



Rembrandt lighting. by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

BW Film shot - colorized. by Peeb OK, on Flickr
Shot these roses in Tri-X 400 and then colorized.  Why I didn't just use a color film, or even a digital camera is a mystery to me- but I had fun!  Nikkormat FT3 with a nikon 50mm lens.


----------



## jcdeboever

Ultramax 400 shot at box. Minolta af-35-70 f4, Minolta Maxxum 9000. Evaluative metering, f/8 @ 1/500s, start of pm golden hour. Unicolor C41 powder kit. Epson V850 scanner.


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## Joel Bolden

Park Office, Lake Perez, Pennsylvania.  Pentax Super Program/Fujicolor400 at box/Vivitar 28-135.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Job 

 Done.  Minolta Maxuum 9/Kodak Gold200 at box/ Sigma 70-300


----------



## webestang64

Finished a roll of Fuji 400 (320 rated) C-41. Tripod mounted Pentax MX 50mm 1.4, orange filter.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Nice! I still have a roll of that left, and a couple of others at different forums shoot it at 320 and get nice saturation.  I'll have to do that.


----------



## smithdan

Not recent, couple from a roll I scanned awhile back and put away. 
Wife and her friend phoned me from an auction sale about an Exakta, got all excited, especially when they got it for $10.  Sadly, not one of those roundy early 60's ones but a RTL 1000.  Came with a bag and a couple of Soligors.  The Meyer - Optic 50mm f1.8 comes up with nice stuff though.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Minolta Maxuum 9xi/Kodak Gold200/Sigma 70-300.


----------



## jcdeboever

Joel Bolden said:


> Minolta Maxuum 9xi/Kodak Gold200/Sigma 70-300.View attachment 200142



Great camera. I sold mine recently but the guy lost his job and I bought it back. You can do anything with it. I like the 35-70 f4 and the 70-210 f4.


----------



## Joel Bolden

jcdeboever said:


> Joel Bolden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minolta Maxuum 9xi/Kodak Gold200/Sigma 70-300.View attachment 200142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great camera. I sold mine recently but the guy lost his job and I bought it back. You can do anything with it. I like the 35-70 f4 and the 70-210 f4.
Click to expand...


It is.  That 1/12000 shutter speed and the AF make it suitable for action shots.  I also have the 7xi, 7 and 9 and a good number of lenses for them.  I just acquired the 70-210 last week and it's sitting on a Maxuum 7000 I found yesterday at a newly opened Goodwill.  Paid the princely sum of $10 for the camera, which works fine now that I cleaned the corrosion out of the battery comparment.


----------



## Peeb

Only took me 58 years to get up the courage to process a roll of film at home!  Here is miss Missy:




Nikkormat FT3 with nikon f/1.4 on Fujifilm Superia 400.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Great Blue Heron. Pentax PZ-1P/fujicolor200/Tamron 70-300.


----------



## Joel Bolden

From a new roll of Lomo400 and my Minolta Maxuum 9. Minolta 70-210 "Beercan"  lens. 

 

 

 

 1/2.My neighbors having been growing fruit in these mountains since 1826.  2. an old barn down the road and 3, an old sheep barn.


----------



## Peeb

Joel Bolden said:


> From a new roll of Lomo400 and my Minolta Maxuum 9. Minolta 70-210 "Beercan"  lens. View attachment 200228 View attachment 200229 View attachment 200230 View attachment 200231 1.My neighbors having been growing fruit in these mountains since 1826.  2. an old barn down the road and 3, an old sheep barn.


Amazing fall colors!  Very nice bokeh in that first one.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Ricoh R1, Fuji Superia 800.




Mamiya 645, Ilford Delta 400.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Nice photos, but that orange streak in the first could be cropped out.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Joel Bolden said:


> Nice photos, but that orange streak in the first could be cropped out.


True, I don't mind it though. It adds a bit of extra colour!


----------



## jcdeboever

Marshall London


----------



## jcdeboever

Lazy Cadillac


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Joel Bolden

The Mt. Etna Iron Furnace near Williamsburg, Pennsylvania operated from 1786-1873. There are still numerous structures standing.  Pictured here are the Ironmaster's Mansion and the Pourmen's Cabins. Pentax Super Program/Lomo400/Pentax 28-200.  Taken 10 days ago.


----------



## Peeb

Posted a variant of this in a challenge thread, but this particular version has the sun less ideally placed, but has the advantage of a seagull photo-bomber.  Little Nikon FG-20 and Fujifilm Superia XTRA 400:


----------



## jcdeboever

Peeb said:


> Posted a variant of this in a challenge thread, but this particular version has the sun less ideally placed, but has the advantage of a seagull photo-bomber.  Little Nikon FG-20 and Fujifilm Superia XTRA 400:
> View attachment 200494



Wonderful imagery and vision.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 35-70-F4, f/5.6, 1/250s, Kodak Ultramax 400, Unicolor C41, Silverscan, Epson V850. Strait scan, no edit.

Econoline


----------



## Peeb

jcdeboever said:


> Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 35-70-F4, f/5.6, 1/250s, Kodak Porta 400, Unicolor C41, Silverscan, Epson V850. Strait scan, no edit.
> 
> Econoline
> View attachment 200496


The colors you get from Portra are wonderful.  Well done.


----------



## jcdeboever

Peeb said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 35-70-F4, f/5.6, 1/250s, Kodak Porta 400, Unicolor C41, Silverscan, Epson V850. Strait scan, no edit.
> 
> Econoline
> View attachment 200496
> 
> 
> 
> The colors you get from Portra are wonderful.  Well done.
Click to expand...


I apologize, it was Kodak Ultramax 400.


----------



## jcdeboever

Poorly kept Kodak Max 800, 2006 exp.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Kinda fits doesn't it?


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Minolta Af35-70 f4


----------



## jcdeboever

Portra 400, Nikkor 25-50 AIS


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Minolta AF35-70 f4


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Minolta AF35-70 f4


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Minolta AF35-70 f4


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Portra 400, Nikkor 25-50 f4 AIS


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Portra 400, Minolta af35-70 f4


----------



## Joel Bolden

Pentax MX/Lomo400/Pentax DAL 55-300 ED


----------



## NGH

Voigtländer Vitessa A on Kodak T-Max


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> Kodak Ultramax 400, Minolta AF35-70 f4
> 
> View attachment 200842



Looks like an album cover for a mid-west emo band


----------



## Peeb

Testing my new Nikon N80 with kit 28-80 lens.   Miss Riley in front of Christmas tree


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Portra 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Portra 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Portra 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Portra 400


----------



## acparsons

Shot with a Yashica FX-3 Kodak Color Plus 




ascan0033 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




ascan0028 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




ascan0018 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

West Unity Ohio. Nikon F2, Nikkor -N Auto 35 f/1.4. Kodak Portra 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Fayette, Ohio. Nikon F2, Nikkor -N Auto 35 f/1.4. Kodak Portra 400


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Looking for new digs? 

Love the pastel rendering of Portra.


----------



## jcdeboever

MartinCrabtree said:


> Looking for new digs?
> 
> Love the pastel rendering of Portra.



Portra makes me want to shoot color. I've been driving by these old farmland houses for years and always think to myself I need to shoot them before they are demolished. I have more but haven't scanned them yet.


----------



## jcdeboever

Mason, MI. Nikon F2, Nikkor -N Auto 35 f/1.4. Kodak Portra 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor -N Auto 35 f/1.4. Kodak Portra 400. 

1964 Chevy G10


----------



## acparsons

I had a lot of fun the other day shooting film. Definitely a different experience than digital. 

Nikon FM2, 50/1.4, Fomapan 100, scanned with a DSLR

From Above



DSC_3787 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Kimchi Season



DSC_3796 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Gelato



DSC_3786 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Side Street



DSC_3788 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Silver



DSC_3783 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Le Petit Prince



DSC_3769 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Portra 400. Nikkor 25-50 AI


----------



## jcdeboever

Portra 400 @200. Nikkor 25-50 AI. I love a zero edit


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I've a question. How well does Portra age frozen? I have a roll or two that's old but been frozen as long as I've had it. Original owner said he'd done the same and sold when his freezer went south on him.


----------



## jcdeboever

MartinCrabtree said:


> I've a question. How well does Portra age frozen? I have a roll or two that's old but been frozen as long as I've had it. Original owner said he'd done the same and sold when his freezer went south on him.



It is a high quality emulsion. I have and would not have any issue shooting it at box speed if I new it was well kept, frozen. It's that good.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Thanks. Gotta finish up a roll of 5222 that's in the camera and we'll toss a roll in the F5.


----------



## jcdeboever

Park in Okemos, Michigan. Kodak Ultramax 400. Minolta af35-70 f4.


----------



## acparsons

Nikon FM2, Kodak Color Gold




scan0020 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




10 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




8 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




1 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

TriX pushed 1 stop, HC110 B, Minolta AF 35-70 F4


----------



## jcdeboever

TriX 400, HC110B, Minolta AF35-70 F4


----------



## Peeb

This thread never disappoints!


----------



## Peeb

Ragamuffin named Missie, captured on Fuji XTRA 400 thru a Canon EOS Rebel with kit lens.  Processed at home with C-41.  Post with photoshop and Luminar 4.


----------



## Peeb

Frosty morning, captured on Kodak Portra 160 with original Nikon F Photomic and nikkor f/1.4 lens.


----------



## Peeb

Another shot of Missie- this time with XTRA 400 (again) but testing out my new (old) F2 with 50mm f/1.4 shot wide open


----------



## joelbolden

Shot with my Minolta a9/Kodak Gold200/Minolta AF 70-210 Beercan.  It was the first really warm day of the year, and these folks were enjoying it at Lake Perez, PA. Shot at box speed/unedited.


----------



## Peeb

Mamiya C220 TLR Medium Format Camera with Kodak Ektar 100:



Rushing to the scene by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor 25-50 f/4 AI, Tri-X @320, Rodinal 1+25. 

Ice Plate


----------



## terri

Trippy, JC.   I love it!


----------



## joelbolden

I've a number of Minolta and Pentax film cameras that I enjoy using, but I'll have to say my absolute favorite is the Minolta XD-11. It's a product of Minolta/Leica engineering and it shows it.  It's like using a concert instrument.  Took these pics of a transplanted Scotsman at our local creek. He's a Scot, the little girl is Asian, and the woman who was with them, but standing too far back for the photo, was a 6ft+ blond.  They moved on before I could get them all in a frame.  We have a very large University in the area with more than 60,000 students/researchers/teachers and it's not uncommon to see them walking around in their "native" attire. The film was Lomo100 and the lens was a Tamron 70-300 tele-macro.  I've included the original plus the cropped/slightly edited(noise) version.


----------



## acparsons

I've been shooting mostly film nowadays. Here are some shots, Nikon FM2 and Fomapan



DSC_5028 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_5031 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_5020 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

acparsons said:


> I've been shooting mostly film nowadays. Here are some shots, Nikon FM2 and Fomapan
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_5028 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_5031 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_5020 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr



Nice. I do as well. The pace and process of making the image is better for me. It is very challenging to duplicate it with digital. I also love hoarding the exposed roles and developing them at a much later date. I mostly buy 100 ft. rolls of TriX and create  short rolls for weekly challenges as well as full rolls. I dedicate one 100ft roll or short rolls (12) and one for full. I buy color in bulk, I use Fujifilm Xtra 400 and Kodak Portra 400.

HC110, Rodinal are my developers for B & W. Arista C41 liquid is what I am using now for color.


----------



## limr

Speaking of developing film at a later date, I have a huge backlog that I need to start working on. In the meantime, I'm focusing on instant film to get myself out of my rut.

From my latest pack of Fujifilm Instax Wide:




Hills Tree 3 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

More with my Mamiya 6x6 camera (C220 with Ektar 100).  Shot hand held, into the sun (more or less, lol)



Ambient by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

Pentax Super Program, Pentax FA 35-80 somewheres around 60mm, Y2 filter, FP4  D76 1:1


----------



## acparsons

Film is definitely a lot of work, but worth it. Here are some shots with a Nikon FM2. 35mm/f2, and Fomapan 200

Old Church



DSC_5154 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Cat's House



DSC_5084 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_5071 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

Minolta Dynax 505si,  probably kit AF Zoom 35-70 @60,  FP4.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS-1, EF 17-40l f4, Ilford Ortho 80, HC110B. Downtown Jackson MI


----------



## joelbolden

Test roll from my Minolta XE-7 and Lomo100/70-210 "beercan". I was also carrying my new Yashica MAT-124G and shot the same subjects with them both(shown separately).  Pics are of some of the structures at the Mt. Etna Iron Furnace near Williamsburg, PA. The furnace operated from 1795-1873. Shots are of the Mule Barn, Women's Dormitory, Furnace, Men's Dormitory, a Pourman's Cabin.


----------



## jcdeboever

joelbolden said:


> Test roll from my Minolta XE-7 and Lomo100/70-210 "beercan". I was also carrying my new Yashica MAT-124G and shot the same subjects with them both(shown separately).  Pics are of some of the structures at the Mt. Etna Iron Furnace near Williamsburg, PA. The furnace operated from 1795-1873. Shots are of the Mule Barn, Women's Dormitory, Furnace, Men's Dormitory, a Pourman's Cabin. View attachment 205294 View attachment 205295 View attachment 205296 View attachment 205297 View attachment 205298



Neat piece of history you have there..I love those beercan lenses. I have both, 35-70 f4, 70-210 f4. They really are very good optically.


----------



## acparsons

Picked up a Gevabox yesterday. Such a fun camera.

Taken with expired Fuji Superia 100



DSC_5216 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_5212 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_5210 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_5215 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## joelbolden

Had to look that one up.  Neat, good looking old camera, and does pretty well also.  Mike Butkus lists a user's manual, just on the off chance you don't have one.


----------



## Peeb

Tried some film that expired 14 years ago (2007).  Over-exposed 1.5 stops and it came out about right.  Kodak HD4 ASA 400:



Testing film that expired 14 year ago by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## joelbolden

I admire anyone who can get excellent results from expired film....I just can't get it right.


----------



## xfshooter

This is from my second roll ever on an Olympus OM-1n with Ilford hp5+. Finally got the manual focus working right. How do you nail manual focus on subjects without straight lines? I can use the prism with straight lines but for flowers and living things it's a challenge knowing when I've nailed the focus


----------



## jcdeboever

xfshooter said:


> This is from my second roll ever on an Olympus OM-1n with Ilford hp5+. Finally got the manual focus working right. How do you nail manual focus on subjects without straight lines? I can use the prism with straight lines but for flowers and living things it's a challenge knowing when I've nailed the focus



They make 14 interchangeable focus screens


----------



## xfshooter

Ilford Delta 100
Olympus OM-1n


----------



## xfshooter

Bicycles
Ilford Delta 100
Olympus OM-1n
Cropped


----------



## Peeb

Portrait with light leak by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Riley seems to be looking at me asking:  "Did you remember to put a piece of electrical tape over the bad seals on the camera door?"  Answer:  oops- no.  I'll call it 'art', haha.   Mamiya C220 (80mm) with Kodak Ektar 100, shot with existing light without a meter (guessed 1/30 at f/2.8- came out ok).


----------



## joelbolden

Marsh Marigolds. Yashica MAT-124G/Porta400


----------



## xfshooter

Sleeping Dogs Lie
Kodak Portra 400
Olympus OM-1n


----------



## xfshooter

An experiment with my first roll of lomo film 
Psychedelic Blues 400 #3
Olympus OM-1n | Zuiko 50/1.4
Beefcake


----------



## xfshooter

Kodak Portra 400
Olympus OM-1n | Zuiko 50/1.4


----------



## Zanelehope23

I shot this one last year for my portfolio, I was using Nikon D750 in the studio at Vaal University of Technology.


----------



## Peeb

Japanese Maple by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Shot with Nikon F2 with 800-210 zoom on (obviously) Portra 160. Processed at home with C-41 kit.  Negative put loose on Epson v600 and processed with Negative Lab Pro.


----------



## xfshooter

Favorite Pillow Lying in the Sun
Kodak Ektar 100
Olympus OM-1n | Zuiko 50/1.4


----------



## jcdeboever

Carla Seals said:


> My daughter in the creek behind our home,  shot with my nikon z5 View attachment 206059 85mm 1.8


Beautiful image but this is a film thread. Post it in the people or general thread.


----------



## zulu42

Some improved developing results with my latest attempt.

Canon Ftb 50mm 1.4ssc Kentmere Pan100 box speed D76 _at 68f Mr JC_ * Photo courtesy Mrs. zulu42*




Canon Ftb 50mm 1.4ssc Kentmere Pan100 box speed D76




Canon Ftb 50mm 1.4ssc Kentmere Pan100 box speed D76




Miranda Sensorex 50mm 1.8 Kentmere Pan100 box speed D76 mystery error at the bottom


----------



## acparsons

I've been struggling with scanning using a DSLR. Finally got one I'm somewhat pleased with. 



DSC_5746 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Portra 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Portra 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Portra 400


----------



## acparsons

It's been a rainy weekend, so I put a lot of effort into DSLR negative scanning.

This is an old Confucian school taken with a Nikon FM2, using Fomapan 400.


DSC_5794 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Remnants of a Japanese colonial house from the early 1900's, taken with a Nikon FM2 using Fomapan 400. 


DSC_5799 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

There used to be a bunch of shops in this old building, taken with a Nikon N90s using Fomapan 400.


DSC_5783 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Portra 400, Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 85mm 1.4.


----------



## xfshooter

Fujica GS645 Pro. | Delta 100


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Portra 400. Minolta AF 85mm 1.4


----------



## zulu42

Halina 35x Kentmere pan100


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm C200, Minolta AF 28-85. This stuff is pretty saturated.


----------



## zulu42

My goofy DSLR scanning setup

Flash Fujica Fujinon 38mm 1:4 Kentmere pan100


----------



## zulu42

Mamiya/Sekor 1000tl 55mm 1.8 Kentmere pan100


----------



## zulu42

Minolta freedom zoom 38-140 point and shoot Kentmere 100


----------



## xfshooter

wagon wheels
Ilford Delta 100
Olympus OM-1n | Zuiko 50/1.4


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645Zi, Kodak TriX 400 @320, Rodinal 1-25. Epson V800. Time to pitch my fixer bottle. Well, this is the worst you'll see from in terms of developing.


----------



## zulu42

Olympus omg zuiko 50 1.8 kentmere pan100


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 100-400 APO, Lomography 800.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 100-400 APO, Lomography 800. My nephew, Tyler. Pitcher / CF at Eastern Michigan.


----------



## acparsons

Nikon 90S with Kodak Gold Bright Sun(expired 2005) Heavy on the noise.



DSC_5893 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr



DSC_5888 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr



DSC_5884 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm ga645zi,  TriX 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm ga645zi,  TriX 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 100-400 APO. Kodak P3200 shot at 1600, Semi Stand TMax developer 1:19 60 minutes, 30s initial agitation, 30s at 30 min. I forgot to mark the canisters so I stand developed. I shot some at 1600 and 3200.  I love the grain of this film.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 100-400 APO. Kodak P3200 shot at 1600, Semi Stand TMax developer 1:19 60 minutes, 30s initial agitation, 30s at 30 min. The ballplayer's father is looking straight into my lens.


----------



## acparsons

So this is what it's like shooting with film that hasn't expired. Nikon FM2 with Kodak Gold 200



DSC_5979 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr



DSC_5973 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr



DSC_5970 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

Oly Omg 35-75 kentmere 100


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 100-400 APO. Kodak P3200


----------



## joelbolden

Olympus iS-3DTX, Kodak MAX400,SOOC


----------



## zulu42

Oly omg. Last shot from this wobbly 5 star zoom. Today I found a nice Zuiko zoom. Kentmere 100


----------



## zulu42

Canon A1 50-1.4. Kentmere100/ 14yo Wiener /D76


----------



## zulu42

Oly omg zuiko 35-70 3.5-4.5 -tiny, fun new lens Kentmere pan 100


----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> Oly omg zuiko 35-70 3.5-4.5 -tiny, fun new lens Kentmere pan 100
> 
> 
> View attachment 245008


Sharp like a prime. My Minolta af 35-70 is the same way.


----------



## smithdan

Pentax IQ Zoom 120 compact @ 35mm,  HP5,  D76 1:1





Rainy Day #1





Rainy Day #2


----------



## zulu42

Kowa model E 50mm f2 Kentmere 100 D76


----------



## zulu42

Canon FTb with Ozunon 28-70 3.8-4.8 macro Kentmere 100 D76


----------



## smithdan

Minolta X370   MC W Rokkor 35mm 1:2.8  HP5  D76 1:1


----------



## zulu42

Exakta VX Jena 50 2.8 Kentmere 100 D76


----------



## zulu42

Dart board ICM
Olympus om10 zuiko 50 1.8 K'mere100 D76


----------



## supersix

Yashica TL Electro X, 50mm Auto Yashinon 1.7, Fujicolor 200.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 100-400 with Y48 Filter, Kodak TriX, HC110B, Epson V800.


----------



## joelbolden

Test roll Olympus SP35 rangefinder/Kodak UltraMax400.


----------



## zulu42

Oly om10 zuiko 75-150 Arista 200


----------



## wobe

Olympus M-1, 55mm / Kodak Xtra400


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Isolette II,  Ilford FP4 +, D76 1+ 1


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Isolette II, Ilford FP4 +, HC 110 H, Epson V800


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor 28mm f/3.5 PC, Kodak Ektar, Pacific Image Prime Film XAs. I can do better, I bought a hot shoe bubble level to fine tune it in the future. I am torn with this film, I don't like it and have been trying different things but in the end, I don't care for the colors.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS1, EF 35-350 L, Kodak Ultramax 400, Arista Liquid C41 kit,  Pacific Image Prime Film XAs.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor 28mm f3.5  PC, Fujifilm Superia 400, Arista liquid C41 kit, Pacific Prime XAs


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor 28mm f3.5 PC, Fujifilm Superia 400, Arista liquid C41 kit, Pacific Prime XAs


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor 28mm f3.5 PC, Fujifilm Superia 400, Arista liquid C41 kit, Pacific Prime XAs


----------



## pietdupreez

Interesting photo.  Is it doing actual work here?  What is the machine in th back?


----------



## jcdeboever

That is a pu





pietdupreez said:


> Interesting photo.  Is it doing actual work here?  What is the machine in th back?


That is called a pulling sled. It is a complex machine that increases weight during a pull. It is very competitive.


----------



## zulu42

Oly om10 75-150 /4 arista 200


----------



## zulu42

forgot to flip the first one. much better this way for me


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, AF100 macro, Yama 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Yama 400, roll 2.


----------



## zulu42

Canon A1 70-210 f/4 macro kentmere100


----------



## smithdan

Exakta RTL 1000   Meyer Optic Oreston 50mm 1:1.8   FP4  D76 1:1


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS 1, EF 35-350L, Kodak Gold 200


----------



## joelbolden

Swamp Milkweed. Olympus iS-3/Lomo400/SOOC.


----------



## zulu42

Olypus OM10 Zuiko 50 1.4 Arista 200


----------



## jcdeboever

Susan Will said:


> First photo from 2013, second one this July same tree with new life!View attachment 246635View attachment 246636


I think you put these in the wrong forum? They look somewhat digital. Did you digitize some scans?


----------



## wobe

A beautiful, tranquil and sombre visit last weekend.
Olympus M-1 Zuiko 35-105mm  f/3.5 Kodak Portra 160


----------



## zulu42

Olympus Om-2n Zuiko 55mm f/1.2 Arista 200 D76


----------



## NGH

Voigtländer Prominent w/ Nokton and KosmoFoto


----------



## smithdan

Universal Mercury II   35 mm Universal Tricor f2.7   HP5 (week or so into its best before date)  D76 1:1   subtle tint to simulate printing on warm paper.


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> Universal Mercury II   35 mm Universal Tricor f2.7   HP5 (week or so into its best before date)  D76 1:1   subtle tint to simulate printing on warm paper.
> 
> View attachment 246922



Really cool that you're using that cool half frame camera. What character in the rendering.


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Billy Record II, Ilford FP4+, D76 1+1, Epson V800


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Billy Record II, Ilford FP4+, D76 1+1, Epson V800, roll 2.


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Billy Record II, Ilford FP4+, D76 1+1, Epson V800, roll 3


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Isolette II, FP4+, Kodak D76 1+1, Kemko light meter with spot attachment, tripod and cold shoe bubble level, Epson V800. Roll 1.


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Billy Record II, Ilford FP4+, D76 1+1, Epson V800. Roll 4.


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Billy Record II, Ilford FP4+, D76 1+1, Epson V800. Roll 5.


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Billy Record II, Ilford FP4+, D76 1+1, Epson V800. Roll 6


----------



## jcdeboever

Agfa Billy Record II, Ilford FP4+, D76 1+1, Epson V800. Roll 7


----------



## zulu42

Fantastic shooting @jcdeboever


----------



## zulu42

I'm in loooooove with a lens and its naaaaaame is Olympus Zuiko auto macro 135mm f/4.5 bellows lens.
 With Olympus bellows and omG and Arista 200 d76


----------



## zulu42

Fujica ST605n Fujinon 55mm f/2.2 Arista 200


----------



## jcdeboever

Lomography Lady Grey 400, Canon EOS 1, EF100 f/2.8 macro, Ilford DDX 1+4, Primefilm XA


----------



## smithdan

Canon AE-1   Canon FD 50mm  1:1.8   FP4   D76 1:1


----------



## zulu42

Rolleiflex 2.8e Portra400 first try with a c41 kit


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS1, EF100 USM Macro, HP5+ at 400, Ilford DD-X 1+4, Primefilm XA. I love this DD-X developer which finally made me like HP5+.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor 25-50 f/4 AI-S, HP5+, DD-X 1+4


----------



## Douglas Brown

Really nice work on the sunflower there jdeboever.


----------



## jcdeboever

Douglas Brown said:


> Really nice work on the sunflower there jdeboever.


Thank you sir, so kind of you to say.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS1, EF100mm 2.8 macro, Lomography Lady Grey 400, Ilford DD-X 1+4, Primefilm XA


----------



## idle

Taupo Graffiti, New Zealand

Minolta Alpha 7 with Lensbaby Sweet 35 on Bluefire Police film @ 64 iso


----------



## idle

But others tell me THIS should be my favourite ;-)


----------



## idle

jcdeboever said:


> Canon EOS1, EF100mm 2.8 macro, Lomography Lady Grey 400, Ilford DD-X 1+4, Primefilm XA
> 
> View attachment 247565


That looks like a negative image. The center of the large flower looks like the filament of an old incandescent light bulb.


----------



## jcdeboever

idle said:


> That looks like a negative image. The center of the large flower looks like the filament of an old incandescent light bulb.


Thanks, the sun was hitting the flower perfectly on the backside which drew my interest, the filliment popped. I metered the ambient and popped the flash at 1/4 power. The flower was purple and the stamen was yellow. I used cardboard and gaffer tape to make sort of a cone on the 430ex flash head. I cloned out the film imperfections in post and s curved the tone while scanning. I will never use this film again, it has way to many imperfections in the emulsion, I guess that's why it's so cheap.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## wobe

Olympus M1 / 55mm F1/2 Portra 400










Olympus 35 ED / Portra 800


----------



## webestang64

wobe said:


>



Makes me feel not so sure but in a good way. Impressive shot.


----------



## wobe

webestang64 said:


> Makes me feel not so sure but in a good way. Impressive shot.


Thank you, was not sure how this would turn out as there was huge contrast between the darkness where I was standing and the very bright daylight around. It makes me think of a 1930's movie set (if you ignore the skyscrapers in the background)


----------



## zulu42

Pentax k1000 50mm f/2 hp2 C41


----------



## zulu42

Olympus OmG with Tamron SP 90mm f/2 macro Portra400 Cinestill c41


----------



## zulu42

Olympus OM-2n Zuiko 16mm f/3.5 fisheye Arista 200 D76


----------



## jcdeboever

9-4-21. Kodak 400TX. DDX 1=4. SMC Pentax-M 50mm f/4 Macro. Ricoh XR-1, SMC Pentax M-Macro 50mm1:4


----------



## idle

Ahhh, Yesterday I shot a roll of Kodak High Speed Infrared film that has been lurking in my fridge, with two of its mate, for at least 20 years. I wasn't sure it would be any good but, as I'm locked in the house while New Zealand deals with a COVID outbreak (Delta), I decided to give it a go.
We are allowed to take exercise in our local areas as long as we keep up the social distancing and wear masks as is appropriate. So, given that I have an entrance to two of Aucklands' biggest parks a minute's walk from my home: I headed there to shoot.
This shot was an expectation and I'm very happy with the way it worked out. The Botanic Garden staff have recently moved the big sculpture and I wanted a shot of it in its new home. I also noticed what looked like the beginning of new flower beds around it. The grass had been removed in some kind of pattern.
I knew that infrared film and a red filter would make the grass go white but I honestly didn't expect such a great result. 
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## idle

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 247603


that's very nice


----------



## jcdeboever

Ricoh XR-1, Fujifilm Acros I, SMC Pentax M 1:4 50mm Macro, Ilford DD-X 1+4, Epson V800

I keep coming back to this every visit to the lot.


----------



## idle

jcdeboever said:


> Ricoh XR-1, Fujifilm Acros I, SMC Pentax M 1:4 50mm Macro, Ilford DD-X 1+4, Epson V800
> "
> I keep coming back to this every visit to the lot."






jcdeboever said:


> I quite like it too but that line on the left s distracting


----------



## jcdeboever

Thank you for commenting. I understand your visual but unfortunately I rarely edit. It was the cars antennae which actually is my que for taking this often rendered scene of mine. I often know by it's shadow if I have taken an image similar to it on this day. I just love the variety of light an image can render the subject. It shows me the difference in the time of day I took it. FWIW, I always clone it out to see if adds or detracts from the rendering. I have not had one yet that made me want to eliminate it.  Granted, it is a an important element for me and how I visualize the often captured image.


----------



## Peeb

Mamiya C220, loaded with Kodak Ektar 100, shot with 135mm lens.  Heavily processed in post after scanning.



2 of 2: One Tree, Two Visions by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Acros 100, SMC M Pentax 50mm 1:4 macro, DD-X 1+4


----------



## smithdan

Canon Sure Shot 115ull.   FP4  D76 1:1


----------



## Peeb

Nikon N80 with Fujifilm Superia 400.  Processed with Photoshop, DXO Photolab, and Luminar


----------



## Peeb

Sun reflecting on car hood in golden hour.  Expired Fujifilm 100 film (2007) with Nikon N80.


----------



## donlwilliams

Mamiya 645 Pro, Ilford Pan F Plus, Ilford HC developer


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS1, EF100 f/2.8 macro, Portra 400, Prime filmXA, negative lab pro.

Blue eyed farmer boy.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS1, EF17-40L f/4, Portra 400, Prime filmXA, negative lab pro.


----------



## Peeb

jcdeboever said:


> Canon EOS1, EF100 f/2.8 macro, Portra 400, Prime filmXA, negative lab pro.
> 
> Blue eyed farmer boy.
> 
> View attachment 248689


A buddy of mine once observed that it's every man's dream to one day own a John Deere.  I internally chuckled at that thought as way over-simplified- but then I thought some more and decided he was right!


----------



## Peeb

Testing my new (refurbished) G-series 85mm lens, wide open at f/1.8 with Nikon N80 with expired Fujifilm:



Crape Myrtle at sunrise by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

donlwilliams said:


> Mamiya 645 Pro, Ilford Pan F Plus, Ilford HC developer



The quality shows!


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS1, EF17-40L f/4, Kodak Panatomic X (1986 stored well), D76 1:1


----------



## joelbolden

Fall bouquet 

 along the trail.  Pentax PZ-1P/18-55WR/Kodak ultramax400.


----------



## earthmanbuck

I haven't shot much all summer, and didn't get very many good shots on the rolls I did, but these made me smile.

Voigtländer Bessa R, CineStill Tungsten 800. Girlfriend painting her office in our new house.


Nikon FE, DubbleFilm Apollo 200 (which is just expired/repackaged Kodak Gold I think). Girlfriend and niece at the playground.


----------



## zulu42

Canon FTb sunny 16 with Canon 50mm f/1.4 Portra 400


----------



## zulu42

Olympus OM-2n with Zuiko 28mm f/2.8 Portra 400


----------



## joelbolden

Minolta SRT201/Vivitar f3.8, 70-105mm/Lomo100. I'd just had the camera CLA'd so this is from the test roll.


----------



## jcdeboever

joelbolden said:


> Minolta SRT201/Vivitar f3.8, 70-105mm/Lomo100. I'd just had the camera CLA'd so this is from the test roll.View attachment 249328View attachment 249329View attachment 249330View attachment 249331



Looks good, nice test shots. I have a SR 505 (SRT 202) that is in good working order but have yet to shoot it. Do you like the SRT 101? I have only 1 lens, a Rokkor 50. You may have nudged me to get it out and use mine.


----------



## joelbolden

jcdeboever said:


> Looks good, nice test shots. I have a SR 505 (SRT 202) that is in good working order but have yet to shoot it. Do you like the SRT 101? I have only 1 lens, a Rokkor 50. You may have nudged me to get it out and use mine.


Since I don't have a 101, can't say; although the only difference between the 101 and 201 is the 201 has a hot shoe. My 201's viewfinder was kind  of dirty which made focusing with the pentaprism a bit iffy.  Now, with a crystal clear one, focusing is amazingly precise. I have a whole collection of lenses for my Minoltas, both manual and AF, Minolta and third party, and I find them excellent....well, I kept the excellent ones. The MC/MD lenses can be had pretty cheaply still;  because the AF ones fit the Sony A mount they're a lot more expensive. Obviously with the SRT's you needn't worry about that.  I also have an adapter that allows me to use the MC/MD lenses on my Pentax  cameras, and since I have several Pentax SLR's really gives me a wide selection.


----------



## jcdeboever

My beautiful granddaughter.  Acros 100, DD-X 1+4,  Canon EF 35-350 at 35mm and at minimum focus distance.


----------



## zulu42

jcdeboever said:


> My beautiful granddaughter.  Acros 100, DD-X 1+4,  Canon EF 100 f2.8 macro
> 
> View attachment 249362


Incredible portrait!


----------



## zulu42

Olympus OM2 Zuiko 55mm f/1.2 Kodak Gold 200 expired 2008


----------



## Peeb

zulu42 said:


> Olympus OM2 Zuiko 55mm f/1.2 Kodak Gold 200 expired 2008
> 
> View attachment 249437
> 
> View attachment 249438


I do SO love Zuiko glass. Very well done, on your part.  The glass was merely the tool- you were the artist.


----------



## zulu42

Thank you Peeb! I love my fun little collection of zuiko, and constantly want more. It gets pricey for the rarer lenses, but the affordable stuff is great, too.


Peeb said:


> I do SO love Zuiko glass. Very well done, on your part.  The glass was merely the tool- you were the artist.


----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> Incredible portrait!


Thanks bud. I actually shot this with my EF 35-350 (surprised). I was reviewing my journal this morning on the last 10 rolls of developing scheme. I have been really happy with DD-X and comparing it to other developers in the past to see if I could pin point anything specific. The only glaring difference is that I have reduced agitation and keeping all the temps spot on 20° C with my cinestill temp controller. I am also using my V800 scanner different, I turn off all the adjustments in the scanner which produce a very flat negative, similar to what I would see under an enlarger when doing a test strip. What a difference that makes and it's quick to edit in post. Now I'm getting similar results to the print. The 35-350 is a very unique lens but rather heavy. With my EOS1, it's over 7 lbs. I use a monopod. My next project with the lens is to add a close up lens to it


----------



## smithdan

Haasselblad 500C  Carl Zeiss Planar 80mm f2.8  Slightly expired Acros 100  D76 1:1  slight cool tint and adjustments from a trip through NEC Silver FX.


----------



## Peeb

smithdan said:


> Haasselblad 500C  Carl Zeiss Planar 80mm f2.8  Slightly expired Acros 100  D76 1:1  slight cool tint and adjustments from a trip through NEC Silver FX.
> 
> View attachment 249500


A 'blad with Zeiss glass.  I'm not too jealous.  Not overly so.  OK OK!  I'm quite jealous.  Nice!

PS- Acros is nice to have too!


----------



## smithdan

Peeb said:


> A 'blad with Zeiss glass.  I'm not too jealous.  Not overly so.  OK OK!  I'm quite jealous.  Nice!
> 
> PS- Acros is nice to have too!


I was fortunate to acquire the camera as a gift from my brother some 10 years ago.  It was a casualty of the digital revolution and he had abandoned film.  I still consider it to be on long term loan.  Really should pull it off the shelf more often and at least install the light seals I bought it a couple of years back.


----------



## Peeb

Some expired fujifilm, processed at home, scanned with negative lab pro.  Lens was Tokina 100mm macro.  Camera?  Some kind of nikon (can't recall which now- does that mean I have too many? lol).


----------



## jcdeboever

My first rangefinder... Agfa Ambi Silette, 50mm Solinar f/2.8, Acros II @100 ISO, Ilford DD-X 1+4, Epson V800


----------



## zulu42

Olympus OM4 Zuiko 35-75 Arista 200 D76 1:1


----------



## joelbolden

Minolta Dynax 7/Porta400/Minolta AF 75-300. My neighbors have a huge orchard. The one pic shows customers coming back from a pick your own pumpkin patch.  The flowers are Asters and Monkshood.


----------



## Peeb

Shot an image of my Mamiya 80mm lens using my Nikon N80 plus expired fujifilm.  Maybe my 85mm g-series lens?  I think so.


----------



## jcdeboever

Portra 400, Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 35-70 f/4.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 70-210 f/4, Kodak Portra 400, Program 5400 HS.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 35-70 f/4, Kodak Portra 400, Program 5400 HS.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS1, EF 100 f/2.8 USM macro, TriX 400, Ilford DD-X 1 + 4.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS1, EF 17-40L f/4, Kodak Portra 400


----------



## terri

You've been busy, JC!


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> You've been busy, JC!


I save up my color rolls and batch them all in one session, exhausting the kit. The scanning is the hardest part. I have another session to do next week for my last Arista C41 liquid kit.


----------



## This child

jcdeboever said:


> Portra 400, Minolta Maxxum 9, AF 35-70 f/4. View attachment 249915


Cement Mixer  (Put-ti, Put-ti), with Alveno Ray


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EF 35mm f/2 non IS, Fujifilm Superia Xtra 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon EOS 1, EF 35mm f/2 non IS, Canon 430EZ, Kodak Gold 400


----------



## zulu42

jcdeboever said:


> My beautiful granddaughter


Nominated POTM


----------



## idle

eBiking
Auckland, New Zealand



Manukau Cycling by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

Fujifilm Eterna RD-1 Digital Interneg film used in a Minolta Alpha 7 camera using a Lensbaby Sweet 35 lens.


----------



## joelbolden

Bits of cloud hang into the Spring Creek Canyon on a particularly gloomy day. Minolta XD-11/Kodak UltraMax400/Tokina SD 28-70 f3.5-4.5.


----------



## joelbolden

Standing on the last of the westward Appalachian Mountains at 2055 ft

.  Across the highway is the beginning of the Allegheny Mountain Front.  The valley is called the Bald Eagle Valley.  Pentax Super Program/Kodak Ultramax400/ Vivitar 28-135 f3.5-4.5.


----------



## zulu42

Olympus OMG zuiko 35mm shift Arista 200 D76 1:1


----------



## joelbolden

love those Zuiko lenses!


----------



## wobe

I finally received my Cinestill CS41 Color Simplified 2-Bath processing kit for at home development plus associated patterson bucket etc... 

So off for a pleasant walk to the war cemetary to get some snaps with my little Olympus 35 ED rangefinder with it's (non removeable) D Zuiko 2.8 38mm loaded with Portra 160.

Quite happy with this first development attempt, process was much less complicated than I imagined, was all done inside of 30 mins - a bit better than the 3 weeks my local shop takes....


----------



## wobe

Nikon F5, Nikkor 17-35mm 2.8 /  Portra 800


----------



## zulu42

Nikon N90s Nikkor 28-105 f/3.5-4.5 D Kodak gold 200 expired 2009 Cinestill C-41 kit also pretty much exhausted.


----------



## joelbolden

Bald Eagle Creek. Pentax MX/Fujicolor superia400/Vivitar Series 1 70-150.


----------



## wobe

Nikon F5 28-105mm using macro function with Kodak Portra 800 developed at home with C41 kit.


----------



## terri

Great job on the development, Wobe!   Your colors came out great.


----------



## wobe

terri said:


> Great job on the development, Wobe!   Your colors came out great.


Thanks! Still learning.


----------



## joelbolden

I may have posted a pic of this before, but I never really had the proper lens with me.  This time I had my SMC F 35-70 on my Pentax PZ-1P, using Lomo400 film.  It's the Eagle Iron Furnace and Foundary located in Curtin, Pennsylvania......1831-1880.


----------



## wobe

For some reason just not getting along with my F5, results are not as good as I had hoped, maybe my expectations were too high.

Anyway  - had our office Christmas lunch at a nearby hotel, by the time the event was over we stuck around for the sunset and it managed to produced this.

F5 Nikkor 50mm 1.8 @ 2.8 Fuji Superia 400





Not the sharpest by any means but I do really like the way it looks almost like a painting rather than a photo.


----------



## joelbolden

A young girl enjoys the artwork at

 Millbrook Marsh Nature Centre with Grandmother. Minolta a9/Lomo400/Minolta AF 35-70mm.


----------



## carlosalberto

Canon TX lente 50mm Kodak TriX 400 1/500 f/11


----------



## joelbolden

Whenever I happen to be carrying a camera bag, which is the usual case, I keep my Minolta AF2 in there for taking that "casual" shot. I bought it dirt cheap several years ago and it takes some really nice photos for an old, film P&S. I recently noticed the prices for it have skyrocketed; I suppose the "street" people have noticed it's attributes.  Finally finished a roll of Fujicolor Xtra superia400(box speed)









, and here's a few shots.


----------



## earthmanbuck

Pentax K1000, Kodak TMax 400 (shot and self-developed @ 1600)




Mamiya 645, Ilford Delta 400 (shot and self-developed @ 1600)


----------



## zulu42

earthmanbuck said:


> Pentax K1000, Kodak TMax 400 (shot and self-developed @ 1600)
> View attachment 252617
> 
> Mamiya 645, Ilford Delta 400 (shot and self-developed @ 1600)
> View attachment 252618


Nice look. I've yet to try pushing film. I need to give it a try.


----------



## zulu42

Where's @jcdeboever ?


----------



## earthmanbuck

zulu42 said:


> Nice look. I've yet to try pushing film. I need to give it a try.


Thanks. I believe it was my first time pushing my own, but I love the look of it and it's often the way I go when shooting B&W and sending to a lab.

The roll of TMax came out quite dark, and I had to bump up exposure when scanning. Granted, it was about 8 years expired, but kept in a fridge for nearly all of that time. The chemistry was also nearly two years old (unmixed, and stored in a cool dry basement). Also, the time for pushing this stock I found on Massive Dev Chart doesn't make a lot of sense to me given what the other times are, but I'm certainly no expert. Could have been any or all of these things making it so dark, but at the end of the day I don't mind the look of it.


----------



## joelbolden

Konica C35 test roll(all 37 came out great)


/Fujicolor Superia xtra400(box speed)


----------



## mrca

joelbolden said:


> Konica C35 test roll(all 37 came out great)View attachment 253686/Fujicolor Superia xtra400(box speed)


Warm colors advance, cool ones recede.  Love the added depth from the warm color of the leaves against the cooler background.  Nice flare as well.   Love the resulting  contradiction, the warm sun falling on the leaves, against the cold snow.


----------



## joelbolden

Thank you for the comment.  I wish I could take credit for doing something besides focus and press the shutter. Great lens on this little camera; it's now become my daily pocket carry. I've always liked rangefinders. I've  a Konica Auto S2 on the way, and just put the first roll through a Minolta Hi-Matic 9.  These in addition to the Olympus 35SP I already own. My last Hi-Matic 9 was stolen which really irritated me since I do love that lens.


----------



## joelbolden

Test roll from my newly acquired Konica Auto S2 rangefinder unedited, except for one crop(the first one)













.  Fujicolor superia xtra400. Hexanon f1.8/45mm lens.


----------



## joelbolden

Test roll from my Konica C35 EF, Andy Warhol's favorite camera because it was the first compact camera to incorporate a built-in flash(see pic).  Extremely fast and  simple zone focus; once you're past 15 feet just leave it on infinity.  Great lens though.  I just drove into town and did some shooting from my truck while mainly driving by the Penn State campus. fujicolor superia xtra400 shot at 100, then pulled 2 stops 















during development.


----------



## terri

Nice shooting!


----------



## joelbolden

Test roll from my Yashica Electro 35G rangefinder











. Yashinon Aux tele lens(1.3X) and tele/wide aux finder used in all shots. Fujicolor Superia Xtra400(Box speed).  Outstanding lens(45mm, f1.7)!! Photos are SOOC. The old log church was built by German immigrants in 1850.  The Mansion is owned by the Curtin family who established The Eagle Furnace(also pictured) in 1830.


----------



## terri

Fun info on this very nice set of images!   I love looking at historic places like this.    

Did you mean to post them twice?


----------



## joelbolden

joelbolden said:


> Test roll from my Yashica Electro 35G rangefinderView attachment 254445View attachment 254446View attachment 254447View attachment 254448View attachment 254449View attachment 254450. Yashinon Aux tele lens(1.3X) and tele/wide aux finder used in all shots. Fujicolor Superia Xtra400(Box speed).  Outstanding lens(45mm, f1.7)!! Photos are SOOC. The old log church was built by German immigrants in 1850.  The Mansion is owned by the Curtin family who established The Eagle Furnace(also pictured) in 1830.View attachment 254445View attachment 254446View attachment 254447View attachment 254448View attachment 254449View attachment 254450


Nope. You can delete a set.


----------



## wobe

Visiting my home turf and brought the Nikon F5 along with some Portra 400 loaded (while the OM1 is in for CLA), son and I fired off a few shots around the local nature reserve and beach.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Nice warm tones.  For some reason I've never used Porta400. Looks like a good daylight/landscape film.


----------



## wobe

Joel Bolden said:


> Nice warm tones.  For some reason I've never used Porta400. Looks like a good daylight/landscape film.


Thank you, it can give a nice soft pastel look as well. Portra160 works very well with flash for me and Portra800 for my point-and-shoot / compact, Olympus 35 ED.


----------



## wobe

After digging out my old photo's (1980's) which have been in storage for over a decade I've begun the lengthy process of digitizing/scanning the negatives that I have before moving on to scanning the photos for which I have lost the negatives.

A very (very...) long way to go but a few of my favourite so far, all would have all been taken with an OM40 / 35-70mm f4.


----------



## Silversnapper

Two of my favourite pictures from my Zeiss Icon Nettar, processed in Caffenol but all other details have been lost unfortunately.

Wakefield Cathedral





Fountain in Wakefield town centre


----------



## Shinden

My two most recently developed rolls I got back yesterday.  I shot them back in March, so here's one from each of the two rolls.


----------



## Shinden

Tyg said:


> Is that an old pillbox from the war?


No, I think it was a little storage shed for farming.  It's out in western PA on the side of the road in hilly farm land.  Everything inside has kind of begone to fall apart, I don't dare step inside, although the stone bricks are probably safe.  Doesn't look like it's been used in decades.  I hope that it survives for many years to come, but there is an ever growing lime quarry about half a mile from it, so I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## wobe

Been quite active lately whilst visiting Dad (who lives right on the coast with a gate from his garden to the beach). My son has been enjoying trying out his old Olympus Mju Zoom 35-75mm f4.5-6.9 and Canon Zoom XL 39-85mm f3.6-7.3, meanwhile I finally got my repaired and CLA'd Olympus M-1 back )

Favourites from our late afternoon pre-sunset dog walk yesterday..

Olympus Mju Zoom :













and a couple from the rejuevenated M-1 - 50mm f1.8


----------



## Joel Bolden

A shot from the test roll of Porta160 taken with my newly refurbished Minolta Hi-matic 9. Box speed/SOOC.


----------



## mrca

wobe said:


> Been quite active lately whilst visiting Dad (who lives right on the coast with a gate from his garden to the beach). My son has been enjoying trying out his old Olympus Mju Zoom 35-75mm f4.5-6.9 and Canon Zoom XL 39-85mm f3.6-7.3, meanwhile I finally got my repaired and CLA'd Olympus M-1 back )
> 
> Favourites from our late afternoon pre-sunset dog walk yesterday..
> 
> Olympus Mju Zoom :
> 
> View attachment 255714
> 
> View attachment 255715
> 
> View attachment 255716
> 
> and a couple from the rejuevenated M-1 - 50mm f1.8
> 
> View attachment 255717
> 
> View attachment 255718


A great photo elicits an emotional reaction.  The photos of this dog made me smile.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Winter's last Hurrah! Konica Auto S2/Fujicolor Superia Xtra400


----------



## wobe

A few more nauticals fresh from the Paterson bucket... Olympus M-1


----------



## Joel Bolden

Nice shots! I like #2.


----------



## wobe

Joel Bolden said:


> Nice shots! I like #2.


Thanks! Yes No.2 was an opportune shot as the Lifeboat crew were practising and coming in for a beach (shot with a Zuiko 75-150mm f4).

The lifeboat is designed to be beached at speed (water jet propulsion so no propellers to get in the way) - a few seconds after that shot this is the scene...that beach is shingle, largish pebbles too so must be one tough hull!


----------



## Joel Bolden

Storm coming. Minolta XD-11/Vivitar Series 1 70-210/Kodak Gold200.


----------



## Shinden

It's amazing how vibrant and saturated the colors (especially of grass and foliage) become before a storm.  Great shot Joel.


----------



## P.giannakis

June 2022
Nikon F5 - Nikkor AF 35f/2 (wide open)
ilford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## TarterTurtle

Took this just messing around because I was bored last night, I decided to push Kentmere 400 to 3200. This is my favorite from the results

Nikon FE, Vivitar 80-200 f4 macro @ 80mm Macro and f4.
Kentmere 400 pushed to 3200
Developed in..... D76 that, get this, my dad bought when he was a teenager/young adult in the late 1980's early 1990's. Developed for 20 min


----------



## TomRend

Hey Guys, first post on this forum so here goes! 

My fav from my recent travels to the Amalfi Coast - shot with Olympus OM1n (portra 160). Let me know what you think, thanks Tom.


----------



## wobe

Nikon F5 - AF-S Nikkor 17-35mm f2.8

Unexpected effect of the clouds on the car roof...



...but it had just been polished.


----------



## wobe

Bosham Church, parts of which date to soon after 1066. Was trying to get a late day shot with long shadows and quite happy how this one turned out.

Olympus OM-3ti Zuiko 28mm F2 Portra 160 (by accident..)


----------



## Warfarin

Taken with a Canon Elan 7NE on Fuji 400 film


----------



## Warfarin

Just got a new roll done.  Taken with a Canon AE-1 with Kodak ProImage 100 film.  Multiple lenses

Mt St Helens



Flowers at Mt. St Helens



Some guy at Owens Beach



Mt Rainier


----------



## P.giannakis

Pentax Spotmatic II - Super Takumar 55f/2
iford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## Joel Bolden

Carnivorous Round Leafed Sundews at Black Moshannon Lake, Pennsylvania. Minolta a-9/Fujicolor Superia Xtra400/Minolta 70-210 "Beercan".


----------



## Hardus Nameous

The guts of my Mazda M5OD-R2 transmission from my F-150.
Hp5 Plus (120) in Ilfosol 3 (1+14).


----------



## Warfarin

So I picked up a Minolta Dynax 7xi and dropped and expired roll of Fuji Superia 100 in it.  Other then being a little warm they turned out ok.  These are untouched straight off the scanner.
Kerz pond




Some clouds I liked



And my cat Briggs


----------



## terri

Really nice color in these!   And Briggs is beautiful!


----------



## Robshoots

I recently took a stab at film, and it brought back good memories.  But I don't think I'll be shooting film regularly. It's expensive and a hassle.  This shot was taken with a Nikon F3 with 50mm, f/1.4, non-AI lens on Ilford HP 5.  I am not certain the camera is working properly so this might be the last roll.  I also dusted off the Yashica Mat-124G that I bought in '85.  I might give that one another go.  It's kinda fun to use.  I used Ilford Delta 100 with the TLR.


----------



## Robshoots

From the Yashica.  A street vendor.


----------



## mrca

Robshoots said:


> From the Yashica.  A street vendor.View attachment 259822


Yes, film can be expensive.  it was costing me $25 to mail, develop and have scanned plus 3 week turn around.   Developing myself, it now costs less than 3 dollars and 3 hours turn around.  Scanning takes less time than the set up with camera scanning to 46 mp.   Really like the contrast and sharpness of your yashica image.  May try some fp4 in it.


----------



## Warfarin

I shoot both depending on subject.  If there is going to be a ton of shots ie sports then digital for sure. Otherwise film for me.  It is a little costly and getting worse all the time.  Someday I may be priced out but for now I’ll still use it.


----------



## mrca

Warfarin said:


> I shoot both depending on subject.  If there is going to be a ton of shots ie sports then digital for sure. Otherwise film for me.  It is a little costly and getting worse all the time.  Someday I may be priced out but for now I’ll still use it.


Yes, at $35 a roll for 10 shots with 67 is crazy expensive.  Self developing at about $1 a shot much more reasonable.  With 645 15 shots, 75 cents a shot is ok and gets me through a roll faster than 36 which seems to take for ever at 38 cents a shot.   My biggest film cost was developing and scanning by a lab.


----------



## Robshoots

Warfarin said:


> I shoot both depending on subject.  If there is going to be a ton of shots ie sports then digital for sure. Otherwise film for me.  It is a little costly and getting worse all the time.  Someday I may be priced out but for now I’ll still use it.


I guess I’ve adapted to the convenience of digital more than I realized.  The last time I used a film camera was about 2005.  It has been all digital since I restarted the hobby two years ago.  I won’t write off film completely, though.


----------



## Robshoots

mrca said:


> Yes, at $35 a roll for 10 shots with 67 is crazy expensive.  Self developing at about $1 a shot much more reasonable.  With 645 15 shots, 75 cents a shot is ok and gets me through a roll faster than 36 which seems to take for ever at 38 cents a shot.   My biggest film cost was developing and scanning by a lab.


I have considered self developing.  It would certainly be the less expensive and time saving way to go.  I was able to scan the Yashica negatives with my DSLR.  That saved me a bit as well.


----------



## Warfarin

I have been wanting a dark room for decades and should probably just go ahead and make one.  There is room for both types of photography.  2 weeks ago I took my Canon A-1 with motordrive and my 50D to my grandson’s soccer games.  He had 2 and I shot one game with each camera.  I found with the 50D I just fired away with no care in the world and had to go through a LOT of shots to get the ones I liked best.  With the A-1 I was much more selective with my shots.  I am taking the roll to the lab today and I’ll know next week how they turned out.  And that is one of the things I like about film, anticipation.  Bottom line is you can get great photos with either medium, shoot what make you happy.


----------



## Robshoots

Warfarin said:


> I have been wanting a dark room for decades and should probably just go ahead and make one.  There is room for both types of photography.  2 weeks ago I took my Canon A-1 with motordrive and my 50D to my grandson’s soccer games.  He had 2 and I shot one game with each camera.  I found with the 50D I just fired away with no care in the world and had to go through a LOT of shots to get the ones I liked best.  With the A-1 I was much more selective with my shots.  I am taking the roll to the lab today and I’ll know next week how they turned out.  And that is one of the things I like about film, anticipation.  Bottom line is you can get great photos with either medium, shoot what make you happy.


I agree.  Hope you got some good ones.  And, yes, it’s a blast having your own darkroom.   Best of luck with it.


----------



## wobe

Just developed, been playing around with some low light evening shots - and a submarine..

OM-3Ti - Portra 400 - Mixture of lenses.


----------



## limr

These were taken a while ago but only recently developed. Probably my K1000, since I've been mostly defaulting to it, though it could possibly be the Rollei 35. Expired Agfa 100. Ogunquit and Portland, Maine.


----------



## Peeb

Really wanting to process some film!  Got some C-41 chemicals ready to mix, but I haven't found the time.  Should have a chance in the next couple of weeks.  I've got 5 or 6 rolls of 35mm and 120 film to soup.  

MIGHT try one last roll thru my old chemicals, but they are 9 months along with 12 or 13 rolls.  Might be just fine, but might not.  Still pondering.


----------



## P.giannakis

Ilford Pan 400 in HC110


----------



## mdmullen

I repaired my Dad's old Yashica-44 127 film camera and have shot a couple of rolls on it, these are the most recent. Kodak Portra 400.


----------



## Warfarin

very nice


----------



## Robshoots

mdmullen said:


> I repaired my Dad's old Yashica-44 127 film camera and have shot a couple of rolls on it, these are the most recent. Kodak Portra 400.View attachment 260031View attachment 260032View attachment 260033View attachment 260034


Nice set — vibrant colors.


----------



## terri

mdmullen said:


> I repaired my Dad's old Yashica-44 127 film camera and have shot a couple of rolls on it, these are the most recent. Kodak Portra 400.View attachment 260031View attachment 260032View attachment 260033View attachment 260034


Beautiful blues from this film!   Lovely shots!


----------



## Warfarin

Taken with a Ricoh XR-P with unknown date Kodak 400 From a moving truck.



Taken with a Minolta Maxxum 7000 with a Tamaron 400mm lens on Fuji Superia 400.  They were way out there.  Middle of the day


Morning Bear Lake.  Canon AL-QF with Fuji Superia 400


----------



## earthmanbuck

I'm cheating and doing two from the same roll, because I just had 4 developed and this was the only roll with anything I really liked on it.

Voigtlander Bessa R, Santa RAE 1000. First time shooting this film and I love it. Very crisp!


----------



## Robshoots

earthmanbuck said:


> I'm cheating and doing two from the same roll, because I just had 4 developed and this was the only roll with anything I really liked on it.
> 
> Voigtlander Bessa R, Santa RAE 1000. First time shooting this film and I love it. Very crisp!
> View attachment 260449
> 
> View attachment 260450


Nice photos and beautiful dog.


----------



## Peeb

Her Highness.  Captured on my new-old Mamiya C330 with 80mm at f/2.8, captured on Kodak Portra 400.  Digitally scanned with Nikon D5300 and converted with Negative Lab Pro.

(PS- went ahead and used my 9 month old chemicals, but I processed at 110 degrees instead of 102, to compensate for any fatigue in the developer).


----------



## Robshoots

Ilford Delta 100 in the Yashica Mat-124G.  Scanned with Canon 800D and Sigma 105 Macro.  I need a bit more practice with the scanning.


----------



## Peeb

Her Highness by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Reposting because there was some CRAZY blue hue on her shojulder on the original post.  Digitalizing error, I think.


----------



## Warfarin

Taken with a Nikon N6006 with Fuji Superia Xtra 400


----------



## Silversnapper

Made with Canon EOS 50E and EF 28-135 lens on HP5+. Processed in FX-55. Scan of a silver gelatin print.


----------



## P.giannakis




----------



## Joel Bolden

My neighbors run a large orchard, and this time of the year is pick-your-own-pumpkin time. Minolta a7/Fujicolor Superia Xtra400/ Vivitar Series 1 70-210mm.


----------



## Peeb

Kodak BW400CN, run thru a Nikon N80




My favorite pen holder.


----------



## Peeb

OK- technically the same roll:  expired Kodak BW400CN, run thru Nikon N80.



Lonely, moody tree. by Peeb OK, on Flickr

(Posted this in '...and the next shot is..." thread as well.)


----------



## Peeb

Lone tree, dramatic sky by Peeb OK, on Flickr
Nature Conservancy Prairie Park, North of Pawhuska, OK.  Mamiya C220, 80mm f/2.8 lens.  Kodak Portra 400. Digitalized with Nikon D5300.


----------



## Silversnapper

Made with Canon EOS 50E and EF 28-135 lens on HP5+. Processed in FX-55. Scan of a silver gelatin print.


----------



## Peeb

Another from the Mamiya C220, cropped to 645 format in post



Ice by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Pentax MX/Fujicolor Superia Xtra400/Rikenon P 28-100mm Macro


----------



## P.giannakis

Ilford Pan400 in HC110


----------



## Deon Reynolds

Not my most recent shot, it's my most recent scan. This is Ward Charcoal Ovens State Historic Park, near Ely, Nevada. I created this image hand held with a Hasselblad 501 C/M and 60mm CF lens. I used Ilford Pan F 120 plus film, shot at 25 ISO and processed for normal 50 ISO. I use Kodak D-76 mixed 1:1, develop for 10.5 minutes (as per box), after a constant 30 second agitation, I gently agitate three rotation/inversions every 30 seconds. After each agitation I set the tank down in the sink with a purposeful tap to let loose any air bubbles that might be, then give the tank a good spin in place, this helps with density changes at the edge of the film closest to the reel. I mix my own stop bath from 100% glacial acidic acid down to 28% for a master solution, but mix my film stop bath very weak, this helps to eliminate any pin hole marks from too rapid a stop action. Then a normal mix and time of Kodak Rapid "A-B" liquid fixer. Wash in archival film washer, hypo clear and hang to dry.
I'm scanning my film using an Epson V-700 photo scanner, with a betterscan scan bed (focusable anti newton glass frame), this allows you to focus the negative or transparency and holding it flatter with greater precision than the standard film holders yielding a much sharper overall scan. I'm using Silverfast 9, Ai Studio for software, IT8 calibrated (moot point with b&w). I make scans at or near the maximum the scanner is capable. This scan from a two and a quarter negative is 60 x 60 inches at 300 dpi, with layers (levels/curves) is a 2.66 Mb file.


----------



## Warfarin

Pentax MZ-7 Fuji Superia Xtra 400.  Quaking Aspens


----------



## Warfarin

Used a Canon Rebel GII with Fuji Superia Xtra400.


----------



## Warfarin

My dog Pepper with my Canon FT QL on Ilford PanF 50


----------



## Robshoots

Yashica Mat-124G, this time with Tri X 400.  I liked the little guy on the door frame.


----------



## Joel Bolden

A few shots from the test roll I ran through my newly acquired Pentax LX. Fujicolor200/Rikenon P 28-100 Macro.


----------



## Warfarin

Nice.  did you use a handheld meter or is the meter in the camera working?


----------



## Joel Bolden

Warfarin said:


> Nice.  did you use a handheld meter or is the meter in the camera working?


The meter in the camera is working well. Since this was the first roll, I shot it in Automatic and exposure on all the shots was spot on.  I've since switched to manual and so far so good.  I just sent off a roll like that to be developed. The camera is so easy to shoot with it's addictive......


----------



## wobe

Joel Bolden said:


> A few shots from the test roll I ran through my newly acquired Pentax LX. Fujicolor200/Rikenon P 28-100 Macro.



Love the soft warm tone and colours on these.


----------



## Joel Bolden

wobe said:


> Love the soft warm tone and colours on these.


From what I read fujifilm200 is simply re-branded Kodak Gold200. That might be true; the tone and colors aren't typical fujifilm ones.


----------



## Warfarin

Not a lot on this roll. Got a new (to me) Pentax SFX and was testing it out.  Fuji Superia Xtra 400. Cropped.  I need a longer lens so I don't need to crop as much.  Was using a 100-300mm zoomed all the way out.  Just picked up a 200-400 we'll see how that does.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Pentax LX/Porta400/Cosina 28-200. The previous LX shots I showed were shot in automatic mode, since the camera was new to me. These were shot in manual, with me selecting shutter speed/aperture.  The shutter speed on all was 1/125 sec, the aperture varied.







The last one has -1 ev comp.


----------



## wobe

Olympus 35 ED (38mm 2.8).
Two mistakes made 

1. Beaing cheap and not changing out the old film that was already in the camera (Kodacolour 200 that is really old and left in a hot room for two years+) 
2. Being lazy and not bothering to mix the newly purchased Cinestill solution but instead using my (very) old and badly stored chemicals to develop - lesson learned..
Still this section is best pics in your last roll, so these are they.


----------



## Robshoots

I think they look pretty good, all things considered.  Where were they taken?


----------



## wobe

Robshoots said:


> I think they look pretty good, all things considered.  Where were they taken?


Philippines.

Thanks - these are OK but I had to throw many, colour streaks and white dots all over - still a few were salvageable


----------



## Warfarin

They just look a little warm to me.  Other wise good.  A couple years ago I used some 20+ year old film of unknown storage conditions (had like 20 rolls). Some came out useable and ok and others did not.  So I would count this as a win.


----------



## Warfarin

So bought a Canon T-80 and tossed some Fuji Superia Xtra 400 in to see how it worked.  The AF messed up a couple times but exposures were on target.  Most were of my grandsons birthday party but here is my favorite that I will post.



I like this one also.  Need to go back with better lighting and get better angle.


----------



## terri

Warfarin said:


> So bought a Canon T-80 and tossed some Fuji Superia Xtra 400 in to see how it worked.  The AF messed up a couple times but exposures were on target.  Most were of my grandsons birthday party but here is my favorite that I will post.View attachment 262314
> I like this one also.  Need to go back with better lighting and get better angle.
> View attachment 262315


Both are very good, but I really am loving the rooftop!


----------



## Warfarin

Taken with a Canon AE-1 with Kodak ProImage 100 film.

Rocky Mountain National Park



Next two are from a building I used to own.  Built in 1893.  This is a really neat building.


----------



## wobe

First shots from a very dull and overcast new years eve walkabout using my newly aquired Olympus 35 SP, very happy wth the results for a first run (and no light leaks!), used mostly spot metering. Portra800.


----------



## Warfarin

Canon AE-1 Program Ilford PanF 50


----------



## Joel Bolden

I'd acquired an FB-1/FC-1(waist level) pentaprism for my Pentax LX, and got familiar







 with it over a couple of unseasonably warm days. Here's a few pics. Camera is just feakin' amazing. Fujifilm Superia Xtra400 and Cosina 28-200mm lens.


----------



## P.giannakis

ilford Pan400 in HC110


----------



## wobe

Stormy day here so went out for a walk this morning with an OM-2SP, Zuiko 55mm f1.2 and a roll of Portra400 which I accidentally pulled at 160 (did not check the camera ISO..)


----------

